# Sticky  Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility in Wales: part 2



## kara76

Now seems a good time to start a new an exciting thread.

Below is a link to the old thread part 1

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0;wap2


----------



## Helen85

Bookmarking  xx


----------



## pheobs1

Thanks Kara x


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone and good luck for 2012 ladies.


----------



## Juls78

Wow we have finally chatted enough to get a page 2!! thought it would never happen   

Kara the link doesn't work on part 1. xx   

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for the me post but...

Woop woop......Third Trimester....!!


----------



## Helen85

Lol god wish I was  just can't wait to meet her I'm a very impatient person  . U feeling ok em  when u seeing your consultant again ?? U decided on c-section yet or not xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, 2 more weeks and you'll be in the third trimester, not long   I know what you mean, I can't wait to our little ones either! I'm feeling good thanks. I do get back & ache rib which usually keeps me awake most of the night but I guess it's good practise for when babies arrive, lol! Seeing consultant on Thursday for another growth scan. I'm still undecided about the delivery, I'll see what the consultant says. I know if it was a singleton, a c-section wouldn't even cross my mind but I just want our babies out safely as does everyone I guess. How are you hun? Not long until your 4d scan, are you excited? Enjoying those baby kicks?! I love watching my belly moving! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Totally know what u mean Hun , I would want what was the safest option for the babies if i was u . Think if we had been having twins then I really would have considered a c- section . 
Yea I'm good thanks totally feel ur pain about the rib and back ache at night and it must be twice as bad with two of them in there  Very excited for the scan I will say  oh I love feeling her moving about puts my mind at rest that she's ok aswell if u know what I mean xxx


----------



## Emnige

Glad all is ok with you, I still can't believe that this year we will all be mummies! Have you taken any bump pics? I take one each month! xxx


----------



## Helen85

I know mad really , when we were all cycling never imagined us all pregnant , I always knew urs would work mind just had a feeling all along that yours was going to work  Thought I was going to get a bfn and u were going to get a bfp  xx

I have taken a few pics should have taken more really !! I will have to take some more before the end  god I have been having the worst heartburn ever the last week that Is one pregnancy symptom I'm not keen on i will say xx


----------



## Emnige

Awh hun, likewise I genuinly had a feeling that yours would work. I think when you're cycling you dare not think that it could happen until you see it on a pee stick & even then I tested every day just to make sure I wasn't dreaming   I have also been having heartburn this past week. I've never had it before so had to google it to check if it was heartburn! I keep getting a burning feeling in my throat after I've eaten. Apparantly during pregnancy the oesphogus doesn't close properly which means that the acid that breaks down food in your stomach can rise into your throat giving it a burning feeling, it's not pleasant! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Lol I tested every day for 2 weeks  once I had my bfp my boyfriend thought I was nut case ;-) 

I've had heartburn I few times but nothing like this , horrible isn't the word never mind tho don't want to moan too much because it's all for a good cause 

So u decided on definate names for ur girls yet ? We are defiantly calling or little girl Amelia  had the name since we first got together so it was easy for us xx


----------



## Helen85

Lol I tested every day for 2 weeks  once I had my bfp my boyfriend thought I was nut case ;-) 

I've had heartburn I few times but nothing like this , horrible isn't the word never mind tho don't want to moan too much because it's all for a good cause 

So u decided on definate names for ur girls yet ? We are defiantly calling or little girl Amelia  had the name since we first got together so it was easy for us xx


----------



## Emnige

Lol! Amelia is loveley, so pretty. Maisie is a definate for one baby, we're still undecided on the other baby, we like Ruby and also Ellie so will probablly be Maisie and Ruby or Maisie and Ellie. It's so hard deciding a name! xxx


----------



## Helen85

My god daughters name is Maisie bloody love that name so good choice  I like Ellie and ruby too there are soooooo many nice girls names could have chosen loads , boys names is another story before we knew what we were having me and dp couldnt decide on one boys name we both liked so I think there would have been alot of arguing if she and turned out to be a boy  

God is it going to be strange for u picking which one gets Which name , I suppose you'll just know when u see them which one should be named what  all very exciting and at least u don't have to wait the full 40weeks before u meet ur little ladies  how early they inducing u ?? Xx


----------



## Emnige

lol we had one boys name picked out, Ethan. I told one of my colleagues who is also pregnant that we liked that name before we knew babies flavours. She waited until after we found out the flavours and when I said 2 girls she said she was going to call her boy Ethan! Name thief, lol!!! DP has already decided that he wants to call the smaller of the two Maisie which is fine by me! They said they were going to induce me at 37 weeks but it all depends on babies sizes, growth etc so who knows! Do you think you will have any others after Amelia? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Yea defo going to try for another one maybe two depending on how we feel . Think im going to wait till she is almost 2 before trying again tho . 
What about u?? Xxx


----------



## Emnige

I don't know to be honest! I think two at once is enough to get me started  

When is your next appointment? Do you get any more scans now? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Lol I think u will have your hands full with two for a good while  it'll be lovely tho them growing up together . Ive got a brother and we are really close but I think I would have loved to have a sister so it's going to be lovely for them . 
Well got the midwife on Thursday but think I only see the midwife now no more scans . Think u only have more scans after the 20 week if they think there is a issue or like yourself and ur having a twin Pregnancy. Lucky u tho u get to see them loads more  xx


----------



## BelleBaby

(Argh just lost a really long post!)  Hi girls, been away for 2 weeks and missed you all.  Back in work tomorrow boohoo.

A huge welcome Sprinkles, I'm a firm believer in 3rd time lucky (my BFP was our 3rd ICSI) so I have a good feeling for you this time.

Hi Helen, Sammy, Sue how are you?  Em, is your wedding a week tomorrow, OMG!  Bet you're all set, enjoy the build up hun.  Hi to everyone else too.

AFM we had our anomaly scan last week, and it was such a relief to get it out of the way and know everything is ok. I know it's been said before but it was sooo amazing, I didn't want it to end.  As planned, I resisted the urge to find out the flavour!  Plus the sonographer was really arsy about it, saying "we haven't got time to go looking for that" - charming!  We saw the consultant afterwards though and he was concerned that I might go into early labour as I have a bicornuate uterus, and the baby might run out of room.  It's such a worry now and there's absolutely nothing I can do.  So trying to stay positive and hope it won't come to that.  God, wish I could just have a straightforward pregnancy! xx


----------



## Juls78

bellebaby- lovely you are going for the surprise. i loved the not knowing. look after yourself and don;t work too hard.

maisie was our fav name but when she  was born she didn't look like a maisie. erin was not even mentioned before. i also love amelia-  so cute. i teach an ethan and he is hard work but a lovely name. our boys name was harri.

as for the heartburn, they say heartburn means a baby with lots of hair- very true for me!!!! only thing that helped was swigs of gaviscon regularly. i even took it when i went to the loo in the night to try to stop it. the mint one is more bearable than the licorice. you wait till you get piles lol 

time to try to put erin to bed.

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Lol piles

Juls shall we sort a meet up for a couple of weeks time?

Loving the names girls. We only had a boys name which was kane, my dh wouldn't discuss girls names yet tyler was my first choice and she was named at 2 days old, we didn't plan on any middle names but may went so well cause she ended up being born in may and its my grandmothers middle name


----------



## Emnige

Helen, Yeah it will be nice growing up together, I'm a twin and loved growing up with my sister, I always wanted twins  All the best for your appointment on Thursday xxx

Bellebaby, welcome back! Yup, I'm getting married a week today! This time next week I will be having my hair done  I can't wait! Glad that your scan went well, I can remember the relief after my 20 week scan, shame about the sonographer being a bit arsy with you though. What's bicornuate uterus? Try to not worry, try to enjoy every moment xxx

Juls, I've never heard that before about heartburn! 

Kara, tyler may really does have a nice ring to it. We've decided to give our girls the same middle name, my mums name (RIP) and DP's mums name


----------



## Emnige

God I am so annoyed, sorry for the rant but need somewhere to get this off my chest. My sister is the biggest pain in the butt ever, she doesn't seem to care that I am pregnant and continuously stresses me out and upsets me. The other day she came round mine to practise her hair for the wedding and she has these hair extensions which she dyed to match the colour of her hair & they absolutely stunk so much of hair dye that it really caught my throat and made me feel ill I told her she needed to wash them before wedding because I couldn't stand the smell and she has a go at me....saying I'm hormonal, I'm no fun anymore etc. Then today she said she is planning to go to college after my wedding so would need to leave around 4/430ish, when the other day she was talking about quitting college but all of a sudden her college course is more important than her sister getting married.....so annoyed could break something.......and calm


----------



## Helen85

Jules- so agree about the gaviscon , got it on stand by at all times  lol piles hoping I won't be able to comment on this ;-) xx

Belle- glad your scan went well , I was the Same it such a relief when they said she looked fine. The woman that scanned me was a right cow aswell , the baby was laying in a awkward position and she was huffing and complaining through the whole thing , dp said she really spoilt it for him!!xx

Em- oh Hun try not to let her stress u out ! The only important people on Ur wedding are u and Ur dp. If she wants to be that unsupportive to u then leave her! She will be the one that regrets upsetting u Hun , I'm sure when. The day comes she'll stay and not go back to college xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen, she is really wound this morning! Seems to be common nowadays though! Anyways, you ok hun? xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls. Can I pick ur brains please.  I am 18 weeks now and I know it is still early but I have big bump (some baby some turkey i think lol) but I havent felt any definite movements probably more wind than anything else.  How can u tell the difference between wind and the baby?  How did u find the whole feeling first movements?  Sorry to be a bit thick but I have never done this before and I havent got a clue.  I so cant wait to feel a like kick or something just to know this is really happening if u know what I mean.  

Thanks girls hope u are all well.  

xxx


----------



## kara76

Hey emma 18weeks is pretty early still and most people don't feel anything til after 20weeks and this also depends on the placenta position.

When I first felt tyler is was like a little tapping inside, when the movements get strong there really is no mistaking them.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Emmalily, I think 18 weeks is still relatively early to start feeling baby move unless it's not your first pregnancy. I first felt mine move around 17.5 weeks but I am expecting twins. I think the 'norm' for a 1st pregnancy is anywhere from 20+ usually between 22-26 weeks. It can be hard at first to tell if it is baby or wind but the more you feel baby move you will know it is your baby, trust me, it may take a while to learn what their movements feel like but when you do you will know. I first felt definite movements around 20/22 weeks. Try not to worry, trust me when you first get a good kick, you will know about it!!! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Em- You feeling a bit better today ? Hope ur sister comes round before next week . Maybe she doesn't like all the attention being on u with the babies and your wedding . Maybe her way of getting attention is by arguing with you  (hope u don't mind me saying that )xxx

Emmalily - totally agree with kara the first movements felt like a little tapping from inside lol . As the weeks go on you'll know the difference . Didnt feel a proper diffinate move till about 21weeks xx

Morning to all the rest of u lovely ladies x


----------



## Emnige

Helen, she is still being a pain in the butt but about something completely different now! What was I saying the other day about enjoying growing up with a twin? Think I might have to take that back, lol! I think that is part of it and maybe she is a bit jealous. How are you hun? xx


----------



## Helen85

I'm good thanks love, I'm work worst luck  oh just try and take no notice of her . U all excited for next week  bet you can't wait to get married now  make sure u don't let her ruin it for u both . Bet u look lovely with your little bump in your dress xxx


----------



## Emnige

I'm in work too  but I have this Thursday & Friday off and all next week so not long to go  Yeah I'm so excited, I can't wait! I bought my dress ages ago, so I'm glad it still fits around my belly! Only 9 days until your 4D scan, how exciting! Did you have a look at mine on the link in my signature? They're amazing, you can see so much detail xxx


----------



## Helen85

Yea love I had a look , really crazy how u can see exactly what there little faces look like . Can't wait for mine  xxx


----------



## Helen85

Yea love I had a look , really crazy how u can see exactly what there little faces look like . Can't wait for mine  lucky u having all that time off , nice for u to have a proper break over the time of ur wedding. Can't believe in 20 days I'll being finishing in my job doesn't seem real haha , so used to working all the time it's going to be soooo strange x


----------



## Emnige

I know I can't wait to finish work tomorrow and just go home and be lazy! Although we have cons appointment on Thursday to check babies growth. Wow 20 days that doesn't seem long  bet you can't wait xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all you lovely ladies, just wanted to pop in and say a big massive huge congratulations to sprinkles!! xxxx


----------



## Juls78

helloo everyone- looks like we are all being kept busy!! 

Emma lily- i din't feel erin till 23 weeks really, well felt wind type feelings but couldn't say it was baby moving and there def wasn't a pattern. they say the more weight you carry the later movements will be felt and also position of the placenta, as that can dull the feelings. i had a lot of weight around the belly   

mind you later on the movements were so violent it would wake me up. One of the ways i described the movemnts was like a goldfish in a plastic bag that you used to get at the fair, lkike the fish swimminhg into the plastic bag when you were holding it. Not towards the end though   

Kara- name the day and i will be there - next week is madso how about the first week of feb?

julsxx


----------



## Helen85

No not long at all  I am looking forward to the break I will say even tho I think I'll be a bit lost before the baby comes because of all the spare time I'll have  

Hi jules - hope u a baby Erin are doing well  xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi Emma Lilly, I started feeling flutters at around 18 wks.  In the books they call it 'quickenings' which is exactly what it was like, but I couldn't be sure that it wasn't my guts gurgling.  At 19 weeks I felt the 1st proper kick that you couldn't mistake, but that's much earlier than lots of my friends with their 1st babies.  I'd go a couple of days without feeling anything then, but by now (21 wks) I'm feeling loads and when the baby's kicking down it goes through me a bit if you know what I mean?  Liks Juls says it's like a little goldfish flipping in my belly. Although it's lush and reminds me that babs is doing well I don't think I could bear it all day every day - lucky the baby has sleep patterns already (famous last words!) Like the others say, before long you'll feel stronger movements that you just know isn't wind.  Let us know!!

Juls, Erin is my hubby's favourite name, so I might be a name thief if we have a girl!!

Em just ignore your sister, it's her own issues that she's taking out on you.  She's being childish and will soon come to realise it xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks to everyone. 
Can't wait til I can feel bubba move x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Morning girls. 
I go to see the midwife at the hospital today. 
I was seen in Llandough for booking, but am choosing to deliver in Royal Glam. 
I'm 15w3d today. 
And it's the first time to go over to Royal Glam. 
I had a booking scan in Llandough at 12 weeks. 
Do you think they will scan me today? 
I know it's not a traditional time, but I wonder if they will want a baseline scan for their records. What do you think?


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Bellebaby x
Juls, hope you and bubbs are good x
Sprinkles, hope everything goes well for you today. They might scan you, I think my first midwife appointment I had a scan so you never know. I don't think they'll want a baseline scan hun x
Helen & Sammy hope you are both ok x


----------



## Helen85

Hi sprinkles ,
Sorry can't really help u on your question , hopefully they will and you'll get to see ur lovely
Little one again . 
Is it the royal glam in Bridgend ?? If it is could u please let me know what it's like there . Ment to be giving birth in singleton but got my mind set on a pool birth and the pool in singleton is closed so will have to transfer to Bridgend if it's not sorted by April . Would really like to know what the hospital is like.

Good luck for ur appointment  

I bet u can't wait to feel ur little one moving  are u going to find out what your having ? Xxx


----------



## sammy75

Just a quick hi to everyone as I'm in work lol, just wanted to let u all know that I am reading but not really posting much atm coz I seem to b stuck in work a lot lately due to covering abscent staff and not taking mat leave until 2 wks before due date, also got my 28 wk appt on mon and I know they take bloods at this appt so dreading that lol, glad to see you all doing well and good luck to em for your wedding on mon and helen for your scan.


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks for all advice on movement etc. I just cant wait for that extra reassurance that this is real and I am not imagining things lol. I must be more patient!!! 

*Sprinkles* ~ Good luck tomorrow for ur MW app. Not sure about having another scan tho sorry. Let us know how u get on.

*Em* ~ Good luck for ur wedding on Monday hun. I bet u r so excited. I love weddings. My sister is getting married in June (exactly two weeks after my due date) so we are hoping we are going to be there and our little one will be there in person aswell. He/she will be the youngest paige boy/flower girl ever i think  . Have an amazing day hun and enjoy every minute cos it really is one of the best days of ur life and it goes so quick.

*Hospital* ~ Girls can i ask u another question. R any of u under a Consultant? I was referred initially because of my heart condition which i have had since the age of 9. Its called (SVT) Supraventricular Tachycardia. When I went for the initial appointment the Consultant wasnt too concerned about my heart condition cos it doesnt really bother me a great deal at the moment. So I was shocked when he said he wanted me to see him again the day after my 20 week scan. I asked if this was because of my heart and he said, no but because it is an IVF baby. I was shocked as I didnt think it would effect anything now cos obviously I thought the hard bit was getting pregnant. He said he wanted to keep a closer eye on me and will probably scan me more often (possible at 28 weeks again) cos IVF baby's can be unpredictable. Have anyone else had this? I am under Singleton and I got to say I did panick on hearing this. Is this normal procedure cos my MW said it wouldnt make a difference me having an IVF baby in our initial meeting. I am hoping the hospital is just being cautious!!! Has this happened to anyone else? Is this perhaps their policy? At the next appointment he said he will discuss the birth and what the plan is next. Its not for another 2 weeks but my mind is working overtime at the moment and just wondering if this is normal and has it happened to anyone else? 

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, I love the idea of a water birth, unfortunately it doesn't appear to be an option at my hospital with twin births though 
Sammy, lovely to hear from you. I have an appointment with my consultant tomorrow and think they are taking bloods, not looking forward to that  
Emma, Lol, I know the impatient feeling. Trust me you'll be feeling movements before you know it  I'm consultant led as I'm expecting twins. I've never heard that about being consultant led for IVF babies. Maybe he was mistaken? Can you ring to double check this? Try not to panic hun, I'm sure everything is ok, as you say they might just be being careful as some hospitals have different procedures etc to others xxx


Thanks for all the well wishes for my wedding on Monday


----------



## sammy75

Em u think we would be used to all the blood being taken by now, but I seem to get worse with each lot they take lol.

Emma, I havnt been told anything about ivf pregnancies being any different either, ask them when u see them next or maybe it is like em says and just their policy.


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles I hope u get this before yuour appointment. U need to tell your consultant about your cervix issues, I was scanned every 2 weeks from 14 weeks, granted I don't have a stitch! My consultant did a quick scan at each appointment too so u can imagine how many scans I had

Heart issues- I have one reguration and had a heart scan and ecg in pregnancy. I was also consultant led for a few reason including just an ivf baby! Clotting issues, heart and cervix

Be back later just finished swimming


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, you'd think so but I'm the same as you and get worse with each one also!


----------



## kara76

Btw its policy is pembrokeshire every ivf baby is consultant led


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone. 

EmmaLily. I have SVT too. When I was pregnant last year, the only difference it made was that they made me have an appointment with the anaesthetist to discuss sedation in advance of my section. I was having a section because of twins, but my cardiologist didn't want me to labour anyway, so I would have had a section no matter what. 

Helen. No Royal Glam is in Llantrisant. 
Bridgend is the Princess Of Wales, and that's lovely too. 
The delivery unit  in Bridgend is great, and they having one birthing pool. It's in a room that's made to look very natural. They have a bed in there, but is had normal duvet etc. 

AFM. Saw midwife today. She just did bloods, blood pressure etc. 
She had a listen in to bubba's heart which was lovely. 
Haven't seen the consultant yet, but she is gonna arrange that. 
I will ask the consultant about scanning my cervix Kara x


----------



## Helen85

Emmalily - I am with singleton and I have not even been mentioned that I should be monitored more because its a ivf baby!! A little worried now that I should be receiving more care than I am  my midwife is a bit crap so prob am Ment to be seeing a consultant but she's never put me forward for This sort of care. I will be asking her in my appointment tomorrow .  Xx

Spinkles- thanks for the info Hun  x

Em- yea really really got my heart set on a water birth, some of the girls have had one and managed to do it with just gas and air so hoping I am able to do the same.

Sammy - hi hun hope u and the bump are ok xx


----------



## Helen85

I will say that the 'ivf babies are unpredictable ' have frightened the life out of me  thought that there was no issue after the pregnancy had occurred  xx


----------



## kara76

There isn't an issue with your pregnancy or you would be under a consultant . Call ur mw in the morning if concerned. 
You got pregnant first cycle, have no health issues, scans have been fine etc etc try not to worry even thoough I know its hard


----------



## kara76

Different health boards will deal with things differently that's all. Some ladies I know have been consultant led and seen them once at 20weeks and that was it.


----------



## Juls78

just wrote a lovely post and then lost the     lot. so sorry but really can't write it again- re water birth- i really wanted one but obviously with complications it was a no no, but it does look good- there is a water birth on obem tonight apparently.
Helen- different boards have different policies and singleton covers 2 pct's i think- i don't think ivf babies carry more risk at all but some people who have ivf have medical issues which could cause comoplicatins so maybe with your history there is no extra risk. ask the mw though if you are at all concerned. that is what they are there for... oh and delivering the baba!!

right gonna go and watch the sport relief bake off- even more wild Kara!!!    

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls u need to calm down, wild one you lol. Will set up a date for a carmarthen meet soon, wot week u good for? Everyone welcome btw

Obem water birth tonight, the woman is stunning and has made an outfit for the birth awww. One of my friends had a natural water birth with gas and air, first babe so it is possible


----------



## EmmaLily

I am soooo sorry  girls I hope I havent frightened u all.  My DH thinks he is just being extra cautious.  My MW thinks there is no need for it cos it doesnt make a difference whether I had IVF.  The mind boogles but obviously I am glad they will keep an extra eye.  I am sorry again girls if i have panicked anyone that wasnt my intention.  xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,
It's been a long day! We had another growth scan today and had quite a wait in between seeing the midwife and consultant and having blood taken etc. When I first arrived at the antenatel clinic, I had my blood pressure taken which was all ok and my pee  sample was ok as well   the lady who did my blood pressure asked me if I was planning on breastfeeding to which I advised yes and she said that they are currently running a breastfeeding class specifically for multiples so I have been booked on that on for the 2nd Feb. It goes through advice on breastfeeding twins and advise on if your babies are in the special care unit etc, so it sound good  

We then had a scan and I didn't like the man who did the scan, he was very impersonal and didn't give us any information, just saying the consultant will go through the babies sizes with you. This did make me worry but the consultant set my mind at ease. She is happy with the growth of the babies as they have both grown well since the last scan. So it just looks like we will have one baby smaller than the other. Twin 1 is still breech but plenty of time to turn around is on the normal growth scale and twin 2 who was oblique is still on the small side but she has grown well since the last scan.

I asked the consultant about delivery and if she had a preference toward natural or c-section etc. She wasn't more prone to one than the other and explained it will depend on the babies final positions and size etc. She explained it all really well. We are seeing her again in 2 weeks to keep an eye on the babies growth. I also had my 28 week bloods taken and also blood for Iron. The consultant also prescribed me some more aspirin and also some gaviscon for heartburn.

So all is well  

I have booked myself in for a pregnancy massage next Wednesday to try and ease my aches and pains as my back & rib pain is very persistant, so I'm looking forward to that  

Also.....I'm getting married on Monday OMG!!! 

Did anyone watch one born every minute last night? I thought the woman who had the water birth did amazingly, although her partner seemed a bit of a tit to me! 

Hope every one is well and enjoying their day xxx


----------



## Helen85

emma lily- please dont feel like u worryied me , i just want to make sure the care im recieving is correct. mw assured me that every is fine and i dont need ant extra scans . xx

kara- i know i shouldnt worry but i just dont want anything done wrongly x

em- glad to here you had a great appointment you must be over the moon that they are doing so well 

jules- thanks for the reasurrance xxx

obem- think the water birth looked awesome , defo set my mind even more on it since seeing that. cant believe how good she was . didnt even have gas and air lol that women must have some high tolerance to pain  

afm - saw the midwife , booked my anti-d injection and seeing mw again in 3 weeks . measuring slightly over for my dates , said if i am over still at 30weeks ill ave to go and see whats going on  god can see me having a 10 pound baby !!! xx


----------



## Siany

Just popping in to wish Em all the best for Monday. I hope you and DP have a wonderful day. x


----------



## BelleBaby

Just watched OBEM on sky+, hubby was laughing his head off when all the dads were crying but I told him, just you wait!  The girl in the pool was AMAZING. Would love a water birth but the unit in my hospital is small so I hope no-one nabs it before me!

Em, bril that there's a bf class for multiples.  Will be thinking of you Monday, weather's supposed to be good! Have a lovely, special day xx

Helen, what's the anti-d injection?  Try not to worry about babs being big, think of it as a good sign!

AFM a child in my class has slapped cheek disease so I'm a little worried as it's supposed to be dangerous for the abby if I catch it.  Waiting for bloods results to see if I've had it before, If I have I'm fine to go back to work.  Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## sun dancer

Hello everyone hope u r all keeping well just a quick post 2 wish em all the very best for 2moro enjoy every minute cause the day goes way 2 fast also enjoy 2day as its ur last day as miss hope u hav a fab day x x x x


----------



## pheobs1

Just wanted to wish Emnige lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to wish Em all the best for the big day tomorrow, look forward to hearing all about it x


----------



## Helen85

Belle baby- got to have a injection because I've got rhesus negative blood. If your blood is negative and the baby Is positive then if the babies blood gets in to mine my body will produce anti bodies that will fight agaist the baby. More of a problem for the next pregnancy really if u get anti bodies, as soon as u are pregnant ur body will try and fight the baby off causing miscarriage (I think that's why anyway  )  
So got to have a injection at 28 , 34 and after the baby is born to stop it happening 

Em- i will send u a little message after but want to wish u awesome day tomorrow bet you are going to look beautiful  xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Em hope tomorrow goes well and we get to see some pics


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie from me as have lots of things to do today! Just wanted to thank you all for your lovely messages, can't believe this time tomorrow I'll be married


----------



## sammy75

Em hope your enjoying your special day,

Helen, hope 4d scan went well,

Hi everyone else and hope you and bumps and little ones all doing ok,

Afm had midwife today and had routine bloods done which wasn't as bad as expected, and baby is breech so far.


----------



## kara76

Sammy tyler was breech til about 30 plus weeks so loads of time to turn


----------



## Helen85

Hi sammy 

Hope u and the bump are well , got my scan on Thursday  can't wait to see her again I will say.
Are u going to book one yourself ? Xx


----------



## kara76

Wonder how ems day went, she's had nice weather, bright and cold

Helen u will love it

I was looking at pics of tyler at a week old today awwwwww


----------



## BexyPob

Congratulations Em, hope you and hubby had a wonderful day  xxx


----------



## Helen85

As soon as I saw the sun today I was so chuffed for her as I knew it would make the day for her 

Kara - can't wait for it   
I bet she looked so tiny at a week old  so mad how quick they grow up xxx


----------



## kara76

Fair play its been a beautiful days for a wedding lol 

Tyler was 7lbs 1 oz born and long and skinny. Its weird looking back as she is a big girl now. It really does go so very quick and she has changed a lot too


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Just a quick hello to say...
Hope Em enjoyed her big day. 

Hi to everyone x


----------



## Juls78

Congratulations Mrs Em.. hope you had a magical day!!

Kara - and anyone else interested in meeting. I'm in carmarthen on weds if you are around otherwise we should name a date lol

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Good morning everyone!

Thank you for all your messages yesterday. we had a fab day and enjoyed every minute of it. I can't wait to see our photos!!! Me & *DH* (can finally use DH now instead of DP, yay!) had a wonderful day.

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Congratulations Em! So glad everything went well.  The weather was stunning y'day, not as fab today so what good luck! Are you going on honeymoon / minimoon? 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Helen85

So glad your day was sooooo lovely  hope Ur enjoying the rest of your time off xxx


----------



## Emnige

Bellebaby, it was a lovely day, so glad the weather held out! We're not having a honeymoon, I'm scared to be too far away from home in case the babies decide to make an early appearance! How are you? x

Helen, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, bet you can't wait to see little one again x

Hi to everyone else, sorry for no more personals, off out soon x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Congrats Em. 
Glad you had a great day x


----------



## EmmaLily

Congratulations Mrs Em. I think u picked the best day weather wise u was so lucky.  U could have a little honeymoon later in the year when ur little ones could come with u and enjoy as well.  


Four more sleeps until I get to hear my little Thumper is FX ok and what we having so excited and scared at the same time.


Hope ur all well girls xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey ladies, 

I lost you and couldnt get onto the group from the links - dont know why but it opened weird and denied me access.

Anyway found you all now 

Em - Oh I missed the wedding, how was it? Do you have pics?

All - Hope your all well, and babies doing fab xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, how did your scan go? xxx
LittleMissM, wondered where you had got to! It's nice to hear from you. How are you, Jack & the bump? The wedding was amazing 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

We are good thanks hun, had a private scan and found out having a boy yesterday. Will upload pics when I can.
Also have low iron reserves and am on iron tablets now till 28 weeks - hope I dont get any bad side effects.
Bump starting to show through the fat - lol - and boobs exploded, now a 38E!!! WOW!


----------



## Emnige

Littlemissm, congratulations, another boy! I'm on iron tablets as well, but only because I'm carrying twins. I'm only taking 1 a day, haven't had any bad side effects except tmi alert....makes your poop a really dark colour, lol! Wow 38e! OMG! xxx

Emmalily, sorry I didn't see your post earlier for some reason. We certainly did pick the best day of the week. I bet you can't wait to find out what you're having xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Oh gosh I dont need any change in the poop dept as I am close to contipation as it is!


----------



## Emnige

Oh dear! I hope they don't give you any side effects


----------



## kara76

Em glad u had a wonderful day

Is it helens 4d today

Miss the iron pills made me so constipated. I had them for 3months post birth due to blood loss 

Afm tyler is poorly atm, eye infection and a sore throat. Her temp was mega high yesterday and took a while to get it down too


----------



## Emnige

Kara, I believe Helen did have her 4d scan booked for today. I hope Tyler gets better soon x


----------



## Juls78

hiyya

kara, hope tyler feels better soon. must be horrible when they are ill. 
littlemiss- you can take some laxitive - see pharmacist though. think i had fibregel- amazing!! welcome back by the way

emnige, i would try to go for a night or 2 somewhere local ish before babies, cos you won't for a while after. we are going away this weekend and you should see the list of stuff we need to take, that does not include my stuff and thats for 1 not 2!!!  you could call it a honeymoon/babymoon. treat yourself cos once they are here you won't have time for anything else for a while xxxxx
well erin had her 12 week injections today, awww blesss. she screamed for a while but slept in the car, ad a bottle, grizzled a bit, so gave 25 ml calpol and now she is asleep again, i know the injections are important but awww not nice. just glad she won't remember. 
going to silverstone on the weekend for dh toi drive a ferrarri- we went in august but it was called off dueto the rain, hope he gets to do it this time. we are staying in a premier inn- any tips?  this is a time that breat feeding would have been easier. we go up on sat am, he drives on sunday, then we come home on monday. not sure if i am looking forward to it or not lol

ok, time to do some ironing!!!
oh hellooo to anyone i missed!!
julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Juls, would love to go away before babies are born but money is a little low at the moment so will prob go after they're born, although I imagine they may be a year or two old before that happens! Glad, Erin coped ok with the injection. I hope you and DH have a good trip x


----------



## kara76

Yeah I agree fibregel worked wonderful


----------



## BelleBaby

Sue - I totally sympathise with the boobs (although I'm nowhere near your size yet!) Mine are so swollen and my nipples are so tender I actually screamed when someone hugged me yesterday...difficult one to explain. 

Thanks for the fibregel tip, never heard of it.  I had mega painful constipation in the 1st trimester.

Is it a scan or midwife appt you have on Monday EmmaLily? Bet you can't wait.

Looking forward to hearing how Helen's scan went today xx


----------



## sammy75

Just popped on to see how helens scan went, 

Hi to everyone else today and hope your all feeling ok,

Sue, congrats a baby boy and u did say u thought it would be,

Kara, hope tyler gets well soon, she certainly has had her share poor thing.


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ Congratulations on being Team Blue!!! It will be lovely for ur LO to have a little brother to play with.  I think we might be team blue too will let u know on Monday all being well.  Drink plenty of orange juice hun i find that usually helps.  I feel the same re the boobs I am also a 40E and got a feeling they are still getting bigger! They are massive and poor DH is banned from going anywhere near them.  


Kara ~ Poor little Tyler hope she gets better soon.  It must be horrible seeing them poorly.  


Juls ~ Glad Erin's injections went well.  I would be crying with her probably.  I will probably make DH have the pleasure of doing that job.  Hope u have a lovely weekend away.  I know whenever me and family go away the stuff my sister has to pack is unbelievable.  Wait until u take her aboard and u dont get bag allowance then!!! 


Belle ~ Its a scan on Monday and I have an appointment with the Consultant on Tuesday afternoon.  I am so excited and I just need to hear everything is ok cos I am such a stresshead even tho I am trying my hardest to chill out but I cant help.  Also I really want to start buying things.    


Helen ~ Hope ur scan went well?  What was it like?  We are thinking of having one but I am trying to convince DH at the moment.  

xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi all,

Sorry for not posting yesterday didn't get home till late and was too tired to go on the computer, 
The scan was really good . The little madam wasn't really lying in the best position and kept putting her had in front of her face but still brillent .Did a 2d scan aswell and did measurements to check everything was good . Said she is bang on for her dates  said she was reay active and looked lovely . Got him to double check she was a girl too which he said he was pretty certain she was  
Would defiantly recommend it to anyone xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, glad your scan went well. One of our girls wasn't playing ball to start with but did eventually decide to turn and face us, only just though! 

Emmalily, like Helen I would recommend a 4d scan to anyone. It is amazing to see your little one inside you. If you haven't already, you can watch my 4d scan by clicking the link in my signature. It was amazing to see their little fingers & faces! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM, have our couple antenatal class tomorrow and I can't wait! xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi eveerone,

Just wrote a really long post with personals and pressed the 'back' button so lost it all 

We had antenatel class yesterday, 945-4pm. Was a long day. I was a bit disapointed with it. It had good points but I think we were the only ones there expecting twins and I thought the midwife would have at least asked at the start if anyone was expecting more than baby so she could tailor the class slightly. There was no mention of pre term labour, c-sections etc. She did mention inductions briefly but only if you go over your dates. I was a bit dispointed with this, but at least we did get to see the consultant led unit. The rooms were smaller than what I thought they would be. The ward which had 4 beds in, is the size of my front room. It didn't seem big enough to fit 4 women in plus their babies & partners etc. I did ask what the chances of having a side room were with twins and the midwife said we would probably have one, but also said it was better to be on the ward as quite often people in side rooms get forget about. We did get see a real baby being bateh which was good. The couple whose baby it was were meant to be on the antenatal class with us but their baby boy decided to make an earlier appearance!

I am starting to think about when to start maternity leave now. I'm going to ask the consultant on Thursday if the babies continue to grow at their current rate what the chances of me being induced around 37 weeks are or if she would let me go longer than 37 weeksif the babies are still on the 'small' side. We are going to start the nursery the begining of Feb, I can't wait!

The babies were really active yesterday during antenatal class as well, made my belly ache. Am starting to think maybe it was braxton hicks? I don't know what they feel like though! Will have to google!

Sorry that turned to be a rather long me post! I hope you are all ok and enjoying your weekend. 

When is everyone's next scan/appointment?

xxx


----------



## kara76

Em my antenatal class was a massive hour hour long and just went over pain relief, we then had a hospital visit that was it. Being on the ward is good because u get to know people and have a chat about things and a laugh of course. I was in for 8 days in total as was admitted 2 days before planned induction due to pre eclampsia. 

Helen post some pics. Would love to see your baby


----------



## LittleMissM

Em - My humble experience from being in the Heath and in both a ward and a private room is go for a private room. When I was in a ward the ladies kept their curtains shut all teh time and the only time I saw them was when they got up to go to the loo. Plus the noise!!!!  
When my friend - who had twins - was in a ward she was only allowed 3 visitors at a time, whereas in the room the mw's werent that bothered as your door was shut and no one saw.
I was in a week and most of my time was in a room and if given the chance I would love one again but as I cant go to the heath now it isnt going to happen


----------



## Emnige

Sue, I would rather a private room. As we are consultant led we'll be on the top floor, I believe the midwife led unit is on the ground floor. To be honest all of the side rooms were empty on the consultant led unit and there was only 1 woman in the ward that we went on but I would rathr a private room. How are things with you? xx

Kara, hope Tyler is better x


----------



## LittleMissM

They are bigger too. I was consultant led because I had to be induced in the end. The MW led room are nice but for my liking not enough drugs   haha

Im ok thanks, having a lovely weekend as dh has pampered me by giving me virtually a day off - bliss!


----------



## kara76

Pmsl not enough drugs lol. In pembrokeshire there is only one unit. I started off on the ward, moved to labour room and if all had gone ok I could of gave birth there but ended up in delivery fro epidural and and water broke then a theatha for a c section. I new the ward inside out lol


----------



## Helen85

Em- sorry to hear that ur antenatal  wasn't up to much , I haven't booked my self in for one and not disappointed now that I hadnt after ur experience. 

Kara- In work 7 days this week for a killer 85 hr week so I'll try and sort a pic next week when I'm on my ML  xx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Emnige

Oooo   have really really really bad constipation   my stomach is sooo painful, anyone have any remedies? x


----------



## EmmaLily

Just a quick one.  Had my scan today and everything looked good apart from baby didnt really play ball and refused to move his/her bum from low down in my pelvis but then after a short walk and 30 minutes later he/she moved just to enough to take the measurements but then decided to cross his/her legs so we still dont know what team we are in lol. Nevermind as long as everything is ok that is the main thing.  So I didnt go shopping this afternoon and will have to see if  I can book a private scan for next week.  I know it woud be lovely to wait but I know if I buy cream bedding and curtains etc I will want to change it as soon as the baby is  born to blue/pink.  


Do u know anywhere near Swansea I can have a Gender scan?  I have previously been to Oaktree Parc in Birchgrove but their scanning lady is away for two weeks and I am going to burst if I dont find out soon lol.  


Em ~ Have u tried orange juice?


Hope ur all good?


xxxxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Fybregel is fab for constipation in pregnancy was on it all the way through with Jack.


----------



## Juls78

emma lilly- i'm glad i didn;t decorate everything pink- i am already fed up of pink and we decorated neutral- people just biough pink pink pink when erin was born! everything we are now buying are bright colours!! nice to have a little though.

as for a scan - there is a place called the spire or something i can get details for you if you want. 

julsxx


----------



## Helen85

Emmalily- sorry to hear u couldn't find out the flavour . It would be driving me bananas aswell lol , Crmw do gender scans and u should be able to get a appointment pretty quick with them , they are in llantrsant tho . I'm guessing a boy for u  xx


----------



## Emnige

OMG have I got news for you!

First off the boring bit....still constipated   but seeing midwife at 9 so will see what she advises!

Secondly.......my twin sister came around mine last night and told me she is 5 weeks pregnant! OMG! She was shocked as she has only been with her boyfriend 4 months and they weren't planning this but she was on antibiotics and taking the pill so obviously the pill didn't work due to the antibiotics. Ultimately, though her boyfriend is over the moon and I think my sis is happy as well but she has alot of things to sort out now such as her finances and living arrangements as she still lives with my dad.

I think it will be great as our children will be first cousins and there will only be 6 months between them as she is due September but it is early days. I'm not sure how she will cope as she has always said she'd have cats not kids but will be there for as much as we can x

Hope you are all ok, off to midwife now, catch ya later x


----------



## Emnige

Midwife appointment went well. She checked my iron levels to see if I can stop taking the iron tablets as they are probably why I'm constipated but still have to take them so she recommended taking them with orange juice but didn't prescribe anything for it. Will have a nice warm bath as that seemed to help ease it a little yesterday. The babies are in a 'ying yang' position with one head up and the other head down! My bump is measuring 34cm, which is 34 weeks, to be expected with twins I guess as I'm actually 29+3 so that tells me babies are growing well!


----------



## kara76

So a happy accident then? 

Glad mw went well, fibegel is the best thing


----------



## Emnige

Yup a happy accident is one way to look at it, I guess! x


----------



## BelleBaby

Bril that your lil ones will have a cousin Em.  I love that they're lying ying and yang...tickling each others' toes, ha!

EmmaLily, shame babs didn't cooperate in the scan - give him a talking to before you go in next time (...did I say HE?..oops!)  Glad everything else looked good though.  

As we're not finding out the flavour I've been buying some lush cream and white organic cotton vests and sleepsuits, and a neutral grobag.  I'm not superstitious so I don't mind having them in the house before the baby is born, I've tried to hide them away but keep getting them out just to sniff them..ahhh!  Even when he or she is born I don't think I'll go all out blue or pink though, I'm sure any outfits we'll be lucky to have as prezzies will be either colour so I'm gonna decorate the nursery neutral with lots of brights in every colour.  (Sure I'll change my mind if it's a girl though as I'm such pinky girl myself!)

Did anyone see the news on Vitamin D this morning? Ricketts is on the rise and they say that all pg women should take vitaming D supplements as it's needed to absorb calcium or something?  I'm a lil worried as they told me to stop pregnacare for a bit as my iron levels are too high so I'm not taking anything apart from omega 3...can't win!


----------



## Emnige

Belle, I saw the news this morning about vit d, I knew it was important to take but never really knew why until I saw that on the news. I'm taking pregnacare with omega 3 which includes vit d. I know what you mean about the baby clothes, I keep getting them out to have a lil look at them! I can't wait until DH puts the wardrobe up so I can hang them all up! I've started packing my bag for hospital and the babies bag just in case they decide to make an early appearance! It's making me so excited! xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Belle - My maiden name was Ricketts the disease is spelt with one less t    
You can get vit d from being out in the sun, so go take some leisurely walks if you can.

Em - What brill news, and your a twin too how lovely. Imagine if your sis had twins too! My mw said they iused to suggest using OJ to tak ethe iron tablets but now dont suggest it, and should only be with water, cant tell you why.


----------



## BelleBaby

hehe Sue...I knew I should've googled the spelling first! Are you related to the first Nick Tilsley Adam Ricketts then?  Or was that Adam Rickitt......


----------



## LittleMissM

yes - second spelling. lol - related to the football player though! not a clue personally lol


----------



## Helen85

Em- be so nice for u amd ur sisters children to be so close in age  my brother doesn't intend on having children so don't think my child will ever have that which I'm a bit sad about as me and my brother are so close would have been lovely for our children to be close aswell . 
Maybe that's why she had been a bit moody with u ? Xx

Hello to all the rest of u lovely ladies x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and hope your all ok and little ones too, 

em, congrats on going to be an auntie aswell, it will be lovely for your little ones to all grow up together,

not really much to report from me other than finished getting everything i need today and now feel like i can stop rushing around and relax now. also starting to struggle a bit in work now as bump gets in the way of bending and as i work in a shop i try to stay on the shop floor other than serve on the till coz i find it so boring just standing there for 6 hrs but looks like i will have to put up with it for the next 8 wks,
but atleast i then get 9 mths off to spend with what will be the most precious thing in the world.


----------



## Emnige

First off I'm going to apologise in advance for the me post...but me & DH are in a bit of shock following our consultant appointment today.

After our scan we saw our consultant. I had it in my head this morning before we saw the consultant that if the babies are still small they would want to keep them in me for longer than 37 weeks so they can grow more but it has turned out to be the opposite. In my head I was thinking we still had another 7/8 weeks to go until we meet our baby girls but they will be here alot sooner than that.

The consultant has said she is looking to deliver us as early as 34 weeks which is only 4 weeks away but will keep an eye on the babies with weekly scans. The maximum I will go to is 36 weeks but 34 weeks is looking the most likely via c-section and the babies will likely be in the special care unit for a weeks after they are born. 

I am shocked & my eyes did well up a bit. as I have always had it my head that they would be delivered around 37 weeks and be home with us pretty much within a week but not looking likely now.

So will be planning my maternity leave earlier than had thought as babies could be here as early as Feb 23rd, at latest March 8th.


----------



## Helen85

Em- don't apologise For the me post , sending u hugs Hun . 
Just think they are doing what they think is best and safest option for the babies . Not nice to think of them having to stay in but as long as they are alright in the end that's the most important thing .
Make sure u take it easy Hun . I'm sure it will all turn out to be for the best . Hope you and ur dh are ok xx


----------



## kara76

What the reason for delivery early hun?


----------



## Emnige

Helen, thanks for your pm x

Kara, as the babies growth has slowed down they are looking to deliver early but will keep an eye over the next few weeks. It's a case of they may be better out than in x


----------



## kara76

Em I know loads of babies born at 34weeks and earlier so try to stay chilled although I know you must be worried. Make sure u have some tiny baby clothes but not too much as they will grow so fast. Time for u to have some rest


----------



## Emnige

I'm sure they'll be fine but yeah hard not to worry. We have some tiny baby clothes so will be washing these and starting to pack their bag ready. How many of each thing (sleepsuits etc) should I be packing?! Am planning on starting maternity leave on March 5th now but will take 2 weeks hols before hand so will finish 17th Feb, omg that's not long away! x


----------



## kara76

I took around 12 babygrows which we needed and I had to get more brouggt in cause tyler was very musucy and pukes a lot so was going though clothes big time. Bibs too, loads of bibs.go but some cheap big knickers too in various sizes as they are much better than dispolsals


----------



## Emnige

Think I will pack quite a few babygrows then. I did buy some disposable pants from asda little angels range as had some good reviews but yeah will buy some cheap ones to bring as well. Thanks Kara x


----------



## kara76

Another good little trick is to stick a pad into your knickers where your cut is as it makes it comfy.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara, keep the tips coming


----------



## Helen85

Totally agree with  Kara time for u to rest em ,

Glad to here u are going off work in feb, gives u a bit of time to put your feet up and prepare for your beautiful little ladies arrive x


----------



## Emnige

Can't believe 3 weeks left in work!


----------



## Helen85

Can't believe I only have 3 days left in work lol xx


----------



## LittleMissM

All so soon about leaving work, I have to go back in a week   not looking forward to it.

Em - Hope all goes well and the twins defy the docs and keep on growing. If the babies are in SCBU they may not need too much of the usual stuff. Have you asked for a look around so you can familiarise yourself? For me muslims were a godsend for feeding and glad I was given loads. We also had about 10 outfits packed and dh had to bring in another bag - esp nappies - so may be an idea to pack a second bag, or have it all ready on 1 place, as men are useless if you ask them to pack things. Mine packed 3-6 months baby grows   for a 6lb baby!!!!   So will defo have another bag packed just in case.

Helen - How exciting.

AFM - Have a poorly baby, had lots of poopy nappies, and now a temp starting. Given some calpol and he literally dropped to sleep in my arms. Put him to bed and when I was going upstairs to put him down, looked out the landing window and its peeing down with snow   what - it was raining earlier, how the heck did that happen!?! Hope dh can get home.


----------



## sammy75

Em, try not to worry too much and like the others have said the doc knows what he is doing and what is best for babies and as long as they arrive safe and well that's all that matters so take it easy and it won't be long and you will be meeting your little girls how exiting.

Hope everyone else is ok and sue hope little one starts to feel better soon,

I got my 4d scan at crgw on sun  so will let u all know how I get on, take care everyone.


----------



## sun dancer

Just a quick post as i cant read and run Em dont worry my boys were born at 34wks they were in scbu for 18days as they didnt need any help wiv their breathing dont know where u having them but mine were born in bridgend and i didnt need anything not even nappies as they had everything there. I did take my own stuff in when they went in2 cots which was a few days b4 they came ome. I also had steroid injections at 29wks just incase they had 2 deliver b4 34wks x


----------



## Juls78

Littlemissm- where are you to have snow we have just had rain!!    for pooly bubba! it must be so hard- not looking forward to when erin is ill.
Helen- 3 days left in work! enjoy and then get lots of rest!! I loved the couple of weeks pre erin- just organising the house- which needs doing again now lol and looking at all her stuff.
emnige. Well.... not long to go!! they obviously want to do what is best for you and the babies. Time to get organised lovvie! xx i agree with Kara re the big knickers- i got the throw away ones and only wore one pair, they were horrible. Cheap, huuggee knickers are the best and lots of maternaty pads. You don't tend to bleed as long after a csec as a natural birth especially with a planned one as they clean you out before closing you up. But you do still bleed .. first few days are heavy then will bleed for up to 6 weeks etc and that is when bottle feeding- not sure about bf.
They will shave you- using a bic disposable razor- a tip would be to trim down below-   
with 2 babies in scbu you wiull want to get up and see them asap- i had mine at 2pm on thursday and was up and in the shower 8am the next morning. i was determined to do as much as i could and it worked for me- i had no real pain but then i did take all the medication i was offered. I found that if i took the pain relief regularly i didn't get any pain- remember though to take it easy it is major surgery. No housework, going up and down stairs etc for at least ohhhhhhhh 3 months       I am still playing that card-  not sure how much longer i can keep it going for. dh is starting to catch on now.  
re the clothes- i would say you will need approx 2 /3 vests and sleepsuits per day. although in scbu maybe they won't get so dirty. sleepsuits with built in hand covers are good- mothercare and next do these, but i bought tesco ones and they were good enough for me. Oh and i wouldn't bother with long sleeved vests. Muslins are a must- great for mopping up sick- more important i thinki if you are bottle feeding as they can go over your shoulder for winding and erin is a real dribbler so used as well as bibs! you def can't have enough bibs.
hey Kara!     hope you are feeling a bit better. xxxx

hellooooo everyone else xxx

Well i have had the afternoon to myself- little erin has been at mamgu's. bet she is having a great time. I have managed to... go and do a biiiiggggggg food shop, sorted erins clothes, she is now in 3-6 months so bagged up all her new baby and 0-3 months babygrows and vests. i have loads of socks, hats and mittens not even used. and have had a good general tidy up. Erin is now in the crib, she was looking to big for the moses basket and wanted to get her used to bars and space before we put her in the cot in a few months. it is all going to fast   

right gonna finish my cuppa, watch the end of obem and then go and get my princess.

julsxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Juls - It does go so quick. Jack always seems to be poorly the doc thinks he needs to build his immune system as he was so poorly when born. Just worried in case this LO is the same, see consultant April and will hopefully get some answers.
I am in the Rhymney Valley hun, stopped snowing but 1/2 an inch on the ground. Hoping it rains some more as it was raining at 2pm!


----------



## Helen85

Sue - sorry to hear your LO isn't well , I'm sure the lovely cwtch from his mammy has made him feel a lot better tho  
God I can't wait to finish honestly  prob be bored out my head waiting for the baby to come tho lol.
How u feeling Hun xx

Jules- sounds like little Erin is coming along really well , all my friends that are mothers say it all just goes along too quick when there little . I am very much looking forward to the time off, just really wanted some time to myself to relax and organise before the baby came so I'm grateful I'm able to do that I know a lot of women aren't in the position too finish so early Xx

Sammy- how are u Hun  u getting big  I'm honestly huge lol only my stomach mind so I am grateful for that . U will love the 4d scan  the man that is doing it ( think he's amanda's husband ) is a consultant in the royal glam and really knows his stuff checked the baby was measuring right and stuff so was much more than just a 4d scan. You'll have to let us know how it goes . Was lovely to go back to the clinic aswell . Took a few thank you things for all the staff it was really nice to go back and see them xx


----------



## kara76

I used hospital nappy and pads and tbh anything I could while in lol

Tyler was born at 0401 and I was out of bed lunchtime the next day, keep forgetting to carry the catheter bag with me lol.
I tried breast feeding from the off, tyler had her very first feed from me then wouldn't really latch. Bleeding wasn't bad at juls says.
Take pjs with u as its nice to feel dressed yet comfy. I was up each day and made my bed etc and sat on bed or in chair. 
They will probably want u to express every couple of hours and the hospital grade pumps are brilliant. Do take nipple cream lanishion is the best ( excuse the spelling) muslins clothes are fab, I used hospitals and I tyler first blanket jumped into my bag lol


----------



## Emnige

Thanks for all your replies

Sue, I haven't asked for a look around but that's not a bad idea, might get onto them tomorrow about that. I only have a few muslins but have quite a lot of bibs so shall be washing & packing those soon also. Sorry to hear about Jack I hope he gets better soon

Sammy, lovely to hear from you. Let us know how your scan goes on Sunday. They are amazing, I'm sure you'll love it x

Sundancer, thanks for sharing your experience with me. The consultant did mention steroid injections to me so looks like I may going down the same route as you. How are your little ones now? I bet they've grown so quickly x

Juls, I'm happy to go with what the consultant suggest. She is very good and instills confidence in me & DH. I gave doing any tidying up down there abour 10 weeks ago after I could not longer see what I was doing! Looked like I was creating a 'maze effect', all over the place, lol! Sounds like you have had a very productive day today! I love one born every minute. The last episode I cried my eyes out with the one couple, they are so lovely and are obviously devoted to each other x


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies just popping on I got my bfp Tuesday and got my 7 wk scan 16/02 just asking is it the 12 wk scan I d have my estimated due date or this scan  .?? Thanks jo x


----------



## kara76

Hiya jo yes its the 12 week scan where they give estimated due date. They dated me 2 days ahead which is impossible because with ivf you know exact conception date. 14days post egg collection you are 4 weeks pregnant. Are you 16 days post ec?


----------



## Helen85

Just wanted to say welcome to the thread Jo  my clinic told me a date and when I went for my 12 week that hospital gave me the same date anyway  
Wishing u a happy healthy 9 months  xxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo i used an ivf due date calculator and mw and con have all gone by the due date i gave them. there is one on here.

my mw has told me to use as much of the hospital stuff as i can especially clothes and blankets etc so i don't have too much to wash when i get home.


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all prob pop over after scan x


----------



## LittleMissM

Wow and fair play to all of you using hospital facilities, we werent offered anything at all aside from a blanket when he was born. We were asked for clothes and nappy when he was born and dh was taught how to dress and change his nappy then.

Kara - Jack's first blanket 'accidentally' came home with us too    hope to do the same with this one  
I too was also up and about out of bed as staying in bed annoyed me. Luckily was in a private room though. When the nurses came around to change the beds I just asked for them to leave them for me and I changed it all myself, gave me something to do, especially as they came after Jack was taken from me. Didnt have a cs though so that was easy for me!

Em - Worth asking its quite scary when you see all the little babies and the machines, its why we werent allowed to go with Jack, which in a way was more distressing for me, but as I never saw SCBU I cant say. Hope you get to look about.
I am ok thanks, bump is sore and sticks out - have to go to work to tell them today...eeek   but its hard to concentrate on no2 when you have a lo. Jack is better thanks think it must have been teeth, but oh those nappies  

Helen - Your going to be so busy hun, youll do lunch and meet up with mates before lo arrives, youll pack and unpack your bag a million times   and the time will go so quick you will be suprised. Do what you can though as when lo arrives you wont have time.
I am good thanks, growing in all depts and craving chips morning noon and night   Have to go back to work soon   but aside from that all is good thanks xxx  

Jo - Welcome to the group. Hope scan is fab, ask them about dates but at 12 weeks they will look at growth and give you a date, like Kara said it may not match your IVF dtaes but you will know whats right.


----------



## Emnige

Jo, congratulations & welcome to the thread!!! xxx

Sue, hope all goes ok with work today and glad to hear jack is better x


----------



## Queenie1

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_ivfcalculate&Itemid=199

this is the link to ff due date calculator. it goes from your egg collection date


----------



## kara76

Morning all 

After my c section they asked us for clothes and a nappy and we didn't have any with us, well no one told us to take any down lol. So tyler was swaddled in a blanket while they sorted me out.

Oh girls deffo get some swaddle blankets. I brought some organic cotton ones from boots and they are brilliant


----------



## jo1985

Due date wud b october 1 st , thanks all x


----------



## Juls78

a couple of points.. hospital didn't give us anything, we wwere reminded to take clothes and nappy to csec arrea. but erin was smaller than expected at 6lb 13oz and newborn clothes swamped her> mum brought some early baby bits when she visited that evening.
wish i had thought of accidentally packing her first blanket    
when erin was born- 1 week over ivf due date , which was hospital date too, i was asked if my dates were correct. something to do with mucus? mmmm made me think.
welcome jo!! another october baby- unless you go early. x

julsxx


----------



## kara76

my c section was emergency so everything pretty rushed

Oh take a tub of vaseline. Rub it on babys bum before the first poo, makes it so much easier to remove.

Juls how is gorgeous erin?

Afm I still have a man flu type illness. Been to hairdressers and had all hair chopped off and so pleased with it


----------



## Emnige

Me & DH have booked a private scan at CRGW for some extra reassurance about the babies sizes as the lady doing the scan on Thursday didn't give us much confidence when her opening line was 'I've been measuring babies small all day' she then did one measurement for twin 2 and then remeasured twin 2 and had added an extra week and also gave the wrong femur length to the midwife who was writing it down so had to do it again & she almost forgot to check the placentas until the midwife writing it down reminded her. We just need reassurance that the sizes and measurements given were correct as we don't want to have the babies too early if they don't need it.

We are going up on Sunday, so Sammy, might see you up there! What time is your 4d? xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Em - That sounds like a wise idea hun x Shocking woman!

Kara - Love the new cut hun x

Juls - Youll remember next time haha


----------



## sammy75

Em, they told me to be there for 11am, what time you got yours.


----------



## Emnige

Aww not till 2! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## kara76

Sammy enjoy your scan

Em that's awful, ask your con to scan u next time too


----------



## Helen85

Em- think your doing the right thing Hun , sounds like she was hopeless. To be honest the woman doing our 20 week wasn't much better . Dp said next time we are going to go private for all our scans xx


----------



## sammy75

em, how did scan go? hope you got better answers re babies size and enjoyed seeing them again.

how is everyone else today? hope your all ok.

my scan went well and was unbelieveable how clear you can see her face, and it's def a girl, and he said estimated weight atm is around 2lb 14oz and growth is spot on, just can't wait for thenext 11 wks to pass now so we can meet her for real.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Sammy, glad your scan went well. It is amazing to see your little one inside of you & the details is amazing.

AFM, So we had our scan with Amanda's hubby. The pattern of growth was slightly out from last Thursday, however Hatel was happy the blood supply and the fluid surrounding the babies is good. He said we are just going to have one baby smaller than the other. We are resigning ourselves to the fact that they will be born between 34-36 weeks.

I have been packing my bags today ready for hospital & have sorted through what baby clothes we will be bringing with us so I have started washing the baby clothes today. I've packed some tiny baby & 0-3 month sizes.

Kara, does this seem too much?! I've packed a hold all with my things in (3 nighties, 2 cami tops & pj bottoms, maternity towels, breast pads, manual breast pump, toiletries, 2 towels, dressing gown, slippers, hot water bottle, magazine, underwear). I've got a small size suitcase for baby clothes (vests, body suits etc hats, mittens, socks, hooded towels) Do you think I need to pack towels for the babies? Then I also have a changing bag which has 2 packs of huggies size 1 nappies, wipes, cotton wool, 2 dummies, some baby lotion & baby bath) I couldn't fit the nappies in the suitcase! Do you think I will also need to bring some bottles with me? I have no idea!

Thanks


----------



## kara76

Sammy glad scan went well

Em sounds like a good amount. U shouldn't need bottles as they use pre filled ones provided by hospital. If bf they will suggest syringe of cup feed, babies born early and mostly earlier than 34weeks don't suck very well but at 34 they shoudl be fine. Dummies they say are a no no til 3 weeks into breast feeding but wow after that a godsend. I took 2 hold alls and needed stuff brought it cause I was in for 8 days


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara, I didn't know that about dummies will unpack those! Do you think I will need to pack towels for the babies? I have 4 hooded towels but not sure if I should pack them? x


----------



## kara76

I did take towels but used hospital towels in the end as I used mine. I would leave dummies in just incase. Breast pump- hospital should have one you can use


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara, where would I be without you!


----------



## kara76

Aww bless. You will be totally fine hun


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hunm it's all getting very real now!


----------



## kara76

Yeah I bet. Its so very close now


----------



## Emnige

Thanks for your help, no doubt I'll be coming to you for more in the next few weeks if that's ok!


----------



## kara76

Em take the baby bath etc out as u won't need um, water is enough to wash baby. We used only water and cotton wool even for nappy changes for almost 6months. I still only use baby shampoo


----------



## Juls78

hey emnige- i agree with kara, takeout the baby lotion and baby bath out- although i did use huggies pure wipes from the start- i couldn't be bothered with cotton wool and water. i actually hate cotton wool. you might want to think about sudocrem.  bottles- no you won't need them, if you do use bottles they will give formula in little cute bottles. 
no need to take your breast pump - they will give you an electric one to use. i don't think you will need the 0-3 months clothes. erin was born at 6lb 13 and needed early baby clothes as even newborn clothes were too big for her. At 34 weeks early baby should be enough.

Can i ask what maternity towels are? basically just take towels for yourself to shower the next day- i took a bath sheet and a hair towel. Dh brought another one in and swapped them after a couple of uses. you really do not have much room to store stuff. we had to fit everything into the bedside thingiesas they wouldn't allow bags to be stored- health and safety they said    oh and no don't take towels for the babies. x

you will have to wear tight support socks for a couple of days after- they are lush.. not lol so i wore pj's a lot!!

So excited for you !!! 

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Juls, will take out the baby bath & lotion. Maternity towels as in pads! Looking forward to the support socks lol!

AFM, I rang thw NICU unit and they said they more or less provide everything but I can take in some vests to keep babies warm in the incubator & also suggested brining in some nappies so will buy a pack or two of premature size 0 ones x


----------



## LittleMissM

I went through a tonne of maternity pads and ended up using teh hospitals stash as they are the really thick and bulky version and were better for a large bleed than the ones I bought.
On myconium - spelling   - cotton wool was useless for me as we had tonnes in one go so wet wipes were a must but after a few days I did use cotton wool.
You will also be given your bounty packs and they have little bottles of shampoo so dont bother with all that stuff, plus they wont let you give LO's a bath, especially if in SC. Jack was only allowed a bath the day we were leaving due to temp issues. If they need to keep their temps up they wont allow a bath incase it drops.
They should provide the support socks for you.
Oooh so exciting its so close.


----------



## Emnige

Sue, I think I'll bring a mixture of wipes & cotton wool. Even though I've been told to bring a few vests I'm still unsure whether to bring full body/sleep suits with me as well! My suitcase for them has hats, mittens, socks, bibs & muslins plus I think 10 vests (tiny baby size) and about 20 0-3 vests but I think they may be too big so will probably halve this to 10 as well. But I also picked out about 10 sleep/body suits for over their vests as well. Oh my gosh so much to think about! x


----------



## Juls78

i really wouldn't bother with the 0-3 stuff. maybe if un nicu they need to get to babies bodies quickly so maybe thats why they say vests and not body suits.
where are you cos i have some size 0 nappies left over. not a full pack but if you are close you can have them.
julsxx


----------



## kara76

Yeah I wudnt bother. Tyler was 7lbs 1oz and 0-3 was massive


----------



## Emnige

Okay dokey, will take the 0-3 month clothes out & also leave out the body/sleep suits & just takes vests. Should help me narrow it down to just the one small case & my holdall. 

Juls & Kara, thank you both for the advice, I really would be lost without you! I am wondering if they are born at 34 weeks, will they definitely go to NICU if they are 'well enough' and put weight on etc? Hmmm, something to ask my consultant on Thursday I think. I think deep down though that they will go to NICU.

Juls, Thanks for the nappy offer, I'm in Cardiff. I had no idea you could even get size 0 nappies as the only ones I seem to have seen in the shops are size 1 and upward x


----------



## Juls78

i am nr llanelli- bit too  far for a half open packet of nappies   
i would assume they would go to nicu even for a few hours/days. my feeling is they may be in for a couple of weeks. just may be best to prepare for it. put in a couple of sleepsuits, early baby, just in case though. you can always send dh to get more if needed- just make sure dh knows where everything is before you go in, cos he may have to bring stuff in for them/you!!  dh didn't have a clue about vests/ sleepsuits etc he just went with what i thought so when asked to go and get early baby vests, it caused a commotion     

huggies do size 0 nappies- try boots, they are so cute . 
oh kara- love the hair!!!

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Thats ok Juls, thanks for the offer though! I've had a look on boots & sainsburys websites and they sell them so will pay a visit to them soon. Will pack maybe 2 sleepsuits each. I'm prepared for them to be in there a while but as you say DH can always pick some more up from home if needed x


----------



## sammy75

Em, bet your feeling nervous as you could be meeting your babies in just 4 wks, a friend had to have a energency c section at 34 wks as her waters went and baby was breech and she weighed 4lb 10oz and they were both sent home after 3 days so it depends on how strong the little ones are, did they give you an estimated weight of babies?


Hi everyone else and hope your all feeling ok.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, yeah we're both feeling a little nervous, although no doubt when the time comes I'll be extremely nervous! They didn't give me an estimate weight of babies when born just said on Thursday, one was around 2ibs 8 & the other around 2ibs 14. Hope you are well? x


----------



## LittleMissM

Totally agree with the clothes Em, Jack was 6lb 12 and was in new baby clothes for a few weeks. I would say your LO's will be in prem baby clothes unless they have a growth spurt. If you have trouble with the nappies, shout me, my Asda sell the Huggies version and can always drop to you.
On needing other things, my suggestion would be to pack another bag with the things you need, ie going home clothes, blankets, baby gros etc and then when you need them you can tell dh - how lovely to say dh - to just pick up the bag and bring it in. My dh brought 3-6 size clothes and Jack had to wear them as we ran out, luckily friends visited with clothes that fit until I could get more from home   

AFM - Jack went to nursery today for the first time. Boy was in   absolutely balled my eyes out and he was just fine loving the attention he was getting. Really dont know what to do with myself now but my heart aches from not being with him


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sue, I'm going to ASDA on Wednesday & have some money off vouchers for any huggies nappies so hoping they will sell them there. That's a good idea about packing a going home bag to leave at home for DH, never thought of that. I've wanted to use DH for so long & now I finally can!!! I can't begin to imagine how hard it must have been to leave Jack at nursery. Did you tell your employer that you were pregnant as I remember you saying you were nervous about letting them know? xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Its about the only time we can use dh's   
It didnt go too well to be honest. My boss spent about 2 mins with me, looked deadpan and said 'so soon!' then asked how fa along was I, to put in writing what leave I wanted, then left saying she had a meeting. So felt kinda in shock and still in limbo if YKWIM. Return next week and not looking forward to it.
Oh it was so horrible having him taken from me, they did have to physically take him as I wouldnt let go   I wish we could afford for me not to have to go back to work, but on the plus side its for 13 weeks


----------



## Emnige

Sorry to hear it didn't go well hun. Your boss doesn't sound very supportive. I bet you're not looking forward to going to back to work but on the plus side it won't be for long as you will be off again with a lil play mate for Jack  I'm sure I'd be the same when my two go to nursery, it must be hard x


----------



## sammy75

Just a quick hi to everyone today and to say I've put a link to my 4d scan on my sig,

Sue sorry to hear your about your bosses reaction and like em said you won't have to be in work for long.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Emnige

Oh my god Sammy, just watched your 4D, how amazing the details is fab and am I right in thinking she is opening & closing her eyes?! It looks like she is trying to hide toward the end, holding her hand up to hide her face! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say wow Sammy, just had a look at your daughter, A - maz -ing! - Me & DH were glued to the screen and now he can't wait to book our 4d scan! Um, gotta get pregnant first, lol

Em - hope you are ok about meeting your babies early, it's great to have all the advice here I bet

Sue - sorry to hear you had a tough day. Your boss might have been in shock, lol.


----------



## jk1

Sammy - WOW - amazing scan - i think she might be a thumb sucker!!  she looks just perfect xxx


----------



## jo1985

sammy fab scan hun bet u cant wait to meet ur beautiful daughters all the best jo x


----------



## LittleMissM

What a fab scan hun xxx Cute button nose


----------



## sammy75

thanks ladies, was i there around 50 mins and i could have just stayed and watched all day, she definately looked as though she was looking for food lol i can't believe how amazing it was,

jo, won't be long for you before you will be seeing your little one,

mrs t, and jk, you both know how much i hope to see you both posting over on this thread permantley and YOU WILL be posting pics of your little ones too   .

all i can say is definately worth every penny.


----------



## BelleBaby

Welcome Jo!!

Sammy - loved seeing your 4D scan just now, it was so clear! And it'l be a lovely think to show her when she's older.

Em - Hope you're getting your head around meeting your babies early, sounds like you're all prepared and sorted though.  When are you going in? xx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks Sammy can wait to c bean 2 weeks tom can't come quick enough can relax en x


----------



## Emnige

Bellebaby, I haven't been give a date yet as we're being monitored weekly to keep an eye on the babies growth & blood supply so playing it by ear at the moment. Have another appointment tomorrow for a scan to check the blood supply etc so fingers crossed all is well. One lil girl is tucked up right in my right rib and the other is head down! How are you hun? x


----------



## EmmaLily

I had a private scan last nite cos I couldnt wait to find out what we are having and they said we are having a GIRL!!! Soooo excited cant believe it was convinced I was Team Blue but absolutely chuffed I love pink and she showed us a little glimpse of 4d and she was beautiful with a little turned up nose and she looked like my little niece. Girls this is finally becoming real. Im hitting the shops this week my little girl needs some pretty clothes. I really couldnt be happier












































xxx


----------



## Emnige

Emmalily, yay! Congrats on team pink!!! That was a sneaky scan you had! I love buying pink girly clothes for my lil babies! x

AFM, Have another scan today & seeing the consultant so fingers crossed all ok with our girls. I'm not sure if it's growth scan as we had one last week or if it's just a scan to check the blood flow to the babies etc. Will update later. Also, meeting the photographer this afternoon to get our wedding pics, can't wait to see them! Need to make a start on nursery soon I guess! x x x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sammy75

emmalily, congrats on having a girl, definately seems to be the year for girls as there is only 1 boy on here so far i think.

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.

well em, an unbelieveable coincindence has happened as my little sis sent me a text of a pos pg test and i can't believe there is now going to be 6 mths between us also, her little girl is 16mths old so i know she is hoping for a boy, and she has only been this new boyfriend since september lol just hope this one doesnt shoot off like her little girls dad did when she was 3mths pg. but i suppose that's life you never know what's round the corner.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, wowie you're going to an auntie again then! It's a funny world how things work out! x

AFM, Well...where shall I start? Me & DH did get upset today at the hospital. The sonographer had a student with her which has always been fine to me as they have to learn somehow, but from now on I will be saying no to anymore student scanners. The student in fairness was lovely, it was the sonographer who was a right battle axe. She was rude and kept yelling at the student saying she was doing things wrong & generally being, well rude. Anyways, I was the scan took about 45 minutes and I was fed up, my back was aching from lying down and then the sonographer asked me to go to a different room so she could use a different room......I had to cross the corrider with my belly out covered in gel and then the sonographer said she wanted to use a different machine as it was better and she just wanted to double check something as she'd seen something she wasn't sure about. Anyways long story short the twins have grown which is good but the blood supply to one twin is decreasing. I got upset in the waiting room because I had gone there today hoping for some reassurance and I felt like I didn't get any. One of the midwives who always comes to say hello to us every week to check how we are saw I was upset so she came over and had little chat with us. Then we saw the consultant who said she wanted to give me steroid injections today & tomorrow to be prepared for delivery as the steroids will help the babies lungs develop. She wants to take me to 34 weeks but in reality 32 weeks is looking more likely (omg, the week after next) and she suggested I stop working so I rang my boss and my last day will be next Monday or Tuesday. The same midwife then gave me the steroid injection in my leg & I have to go back at 11 tomorrow for another injection. We are still on weekly scans and again the consultant said to keep an eye on movements and if I'm at all worried to go to the assesment unit. So all in all our babies will be here this month and I can't wait to meet them and see what they look like although I would like to keep them cooking for a little longer we are very much playing it by ear x


----------



## Juls78

emnige- no time for lots of words ut want to give you a great big    . must be very scary and tense but they will do the best for both you and the babies!! xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Oh em big hugs. It must have been awful. Sometimes the babies are better out that in so stay chilled, enjoy bump for as long as you can and rest rest rest


----------



## Emnige

Thanks both, will finish work next week & get DH to wait on me hand & foot! x


----------



## kara76

Did they give any guidance to weights?


----------



## Emnige

No, not today as last week was a growth scan whereas today they looked at blood flow to babies. Last Thursday one was 2ib14 & the other was 2ib 8 so i'm hoping they'll be around 4-5ibs when born x


----------



## kara76

Good weights for last week hun.


----------



## jk1

Emnige - just popping in to give you mega big hugs huni xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - sending hugs your way. Try and enjoy the rest and focus on the fact you'll be meeting your babies soon x


----------



## jo1985

em sending u hugs hun and thinking off u , just remeber they may b born early but it all being done with the babies best interests at heart. xxx


----------



## Siany

Em -


----------



## BexyPob

Em big hugs hon, as the others say lots of rest xxxxxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, look after yourself and get prepared over the next couple of wks, sending massive hugs your way.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Em. Just wanted to send a big hug. 
30 weeks is amazing. Any extra from here is great, but you've done the hard work. 
Just a tip. Don't finish work next week. Finish now! Is it really worth those extra few days?


----------



## Juls78

i agree with sprinkles em - finish work tomorrow- do some internet shoping and relax!!! could buy you a couple more days with bump! xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles, Juls, I've decided to take your advivce and start my leave now! I'll be ringing my boss after my second steroid injection today. As you say Juls if it could buy me a couple more days with bump it has to be worth it xxx

Thanks for all your messages, I plan on taking it easy & doing nothing! x


----------



## jk1

Em - glad you've decided to finish straight away - take some time to yourself and rest up lovely xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Em - Your doing the right thing hun. Cant wait to hear they are here safe and sound very soon xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks both, just got off the phone to my boss. She was lovely about it & really understanding. Sooo...what do I do now, lol! It's quite a weird thought knowing I won't be going to work for a while! x


----------



## LittleMissM

it'll fly so try and enjoy hun xxx


----------



## kara76

Very wise em. U have done the right thing


----------



## sammy75

em, like the ladies have said just forget about work now and rest, rest, rest and enjoy every last moment of your bump coz your not going to have it much longer.

hi everyone else and hope your all feeling ok.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yea. So glad Em. A woman of leisure. 
Don't get used to it!
Soon to be mother of twins!
Do something just for you. Have a pedicure, or something. 
xxx


----------



## Emnige

DH started the nursery today & has almost finished! I'm so excited! He's a painter/decorator for a living so didn't take him long to do. The wardrobe is up as is one cot bed. DH has just gone to pick up the other cot bed from his mums so he can put it up tonight. I can't wait to hang their little clothes in the wardrobe! x

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm sooo tired from all the excitement xxx


----------



## Juls78

Emnige - oh so exciting. i can't believe how much stuff one baby has so i dread to think hiw much stuff you will need for 2  xxx


----------



## Emnige

DH has worked very hard this weekend to get our nursery sorted, so here are a few pics


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Em, it looks lovely, you must be so excited now


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Mrs T, it needs a few finishing touches, blinds, cot mobiles etc but it looks amazing! We're both really excited now x


----------



## sammy75

em, nursery looks lovely, can't wait to hear of your little ones arrivals so keep us updated lol coz you only got a week or 2 to go now.


----------



## Juls78

Absolutely beautiful em!! dh must be exhausted!! remember to both get some a lot of sleep in the next week!! you are going to need your energy!!
julsxx


----------



## jo1985

Em nursery looks fab all ready waiting for 2 gorgeous girls.

Sorry going to have moan now feeling like poo tonight low down feels tender, stretchy pains n feel really sicky n just not right hoping a gd ngts sleep will help . Been so gd last wk then tonight bluh Yuck x can't wait for scan just do can know if all is ok n.can relax a little x sorry moan over with x


----------



## EmmaLily

Em the nursey tooks lush. Fit for two much loved and beautiful little girls.  

Jo dont apologise hun I know that feeling the wait for the first scan is endless.  I just hope the time flys by for u.  

AFM well had a fab weekend bought a couple of really cute clothes for my girl and my DH took me for a stunning meal on Saturday as its my birthday today.  I think i ate why too much feel rough as yesterday lol.  Its really strange usually my DH asks me what i want for my birthday and I usually give him an idea but this year for the first time in 10 years I dont want anything I already have everything I could ever ask for or dream of.  I feel like the luckiest girl in the world and just keep thinking this time next year I will have my little family we have always dreamed of and I will have a card to mammy (which isnt just off the dogs lol).  God Im soppy today lol but I am sure u will get what I am saying more than anyone else could.  


Well girls hope u have all had a good weekend 


xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks everyone, I keep going in there, just to have a look! 

Sammy, will keep you posted. Have another scan Thursday with the consultant so fingers crossed we keep them in my belly a bit longer. How are things with you? x

Juls, Dh has worked so hard all weekend & now he's in work again, bless him! I'm conserving my energy & doing very little now! x

Jo, don't be sorry for moaning hun, that's what we are here for. Have you been given a date for your scan yet? As Emma says I hope the time flys for you x

Emma,  I totally understand what you are saying. I can't believe that this year I'll be getting my first mothers day card! Like you, feel so very lucky. 2012 is going to be such a special year for all of us x

Helen, Sue, Belle and anyone I've missed, how are you all? x

AFM, have seriously been suffering from baby brain! My memory is terrible lately! Well, as you all know I decided to finish work last Friday. Initially, I had booked this week & next off using my holidays with the intention of maternity leave starting on Feb 20th but I want to save my holidays to add to the end of my maternity leave if I can. So I have called the doctors today & am waiting for a call back hopefully to get signed off work until 34 weeks incase I can keep my babies cooking until then. That way I can use my holidays for the end of my leave. Fingers crossed   x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone. 

Em. The nursery looks lovely. 
Which hospital are you delivering in?

Emma. We should be delivering about the same time. You are 3 weeks ahead of me, but I'll be having a section at about 37 weeks. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM. 20 week scan is next week.  Very nervous, as last fine, the day I was supposed to have my 20w scan was the day they were born and I lost them. 
Praying for a better outcome x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sprinkles. Delivering in UHW (Heath). Sorry to hear about what happened at your last scan, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Will be keeping everything crossed for you. Will you be finding out what flavour you're having? xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Em, its sooo exciting init?  I cant wait. 


Sprinkles ~ Thats great we could be in at the same time.  Where u going?  I am going to Singleton.  I am really hoping not to go over much cos my little sister is getting married exactly two weeks after my due date and she is the last one of us to get married so I really dont want to miss it and I would love for our little girl to be in the wedding.  She will be the youngest flower girl bless her.  U going to find out the sex?  


xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Both. 
Emma. I'm delivering at Royal Glam. 
How lovely for your sisters wedding. 
I too am hoping to be at a wedding 5 days after my c-section. 
My friends daughter is getting married. 
Hope I'm not too sore!!!!


----------



## kara76

I can feel such excitment from this thread

Sprinkles I was out watching drifting 4 days after my section. Yep the day after I came home. I recovered extremely quickly. Things will be fine this time sweetie I can feel it

Em loving the nursery

I went 12days over but was induced on day 9. My con booked me in to be induced at 39weeks but I chickened out and wanted to wait


----------



## Juls78

i agree with kara- 3 days after my section i was shopping in tesco- felt great. just no heavy lifting/streching etc. you will be n a high too!!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Kara.  
How's Tyler?


----------



## Emnige

Hi, hope everyone is ok x

It's been a sad day today....we have rehomed one of our cats   and although he has gone to a lovely couple I wish we could've kept him but with two babies & two cats in a 2 bedroom, 3rd floor flat it wasn't feasible, especially with all the fur he malted. So, now we are waiting for the RSPCA to give us a date in which they can collect our other cat as we have been unable to find him a home


----------



## jk1

Em - sorry to hear that you are having to re-home your cat huni - sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, our other cat cried all night. I think he misses his brother


----------



## jk1

Awww bless them - you will have a lot on once the twins get here though huni so you are doing the right thing xxx


----------



## Emnige

Yeah, its just hard. Will be strange having a cat free house once the other one has gone but as you say will have a lot on once babies arrive. Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Em its so hard.  But I agree with JK u are really going to have ur hands full soon enough.  


JK ~ Congratulations on being PUPO.  How r u feeling hun?  I was thinking of u the other day.  Sending loads of     . Got my fingers crossed for u hun.  


xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Emmalily - thank you - i am feeling quite content and positive at the moment - i think getting to blast has put our minds at rest a little as even if this time doesn't work then we know we can try again which is reassuring - wow - you're 22 weeks - where has that time gone!!  xxx


----------



## Emnige

Well both cats have now gone   had a good cry but will miss them


----------



## EmmaLily

Glad to hear that ur feeling positive. Going to blast is a real acheivement.  Everyone is saying the same at how quick its going but tbh it feels like time is going so slow for me but saying that I have so much to do beforehand.  We really stupidly decided that now would be a good time to knock down our kitchen and re-build it.  So we r currently without a kitchen with no water downstairs so we are in such a mess at mo.  Its not fun washing ur dishes in the bath   .  So we dont want the time to go too quicky cos we will never get it done and we couldnt take a baby home to that mess.  So I am hoping that the weather is going to be a bit kinder to us over the next couple of weeks.  

When is EDD day?  Keep us up to date hun.      


Em ~ massive   .  

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Emma


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Jo. Congrats on being PUPO. I have been keeping an eye on you all on the other thread. 

Emma. Better do sort the kitchen now than later!

Em. It's sad to loose your pets. But it's what you need to do 
Hugs xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Does anyone have any tips for pregnancy insomnia?
I've been lying awake since 4am. It's happens every night. 
Counting sheep doesn't work. 
I'm currently on 126,487 sheep!


----------



## EmmaLily

Sprinkles ~ That was our thinking do it now cos after will never be a good time but OMG is it stressful and everywhere is a mess.  Roll on April when I am hoping its going to be finished.  

Sorry to hear about ur insomnia not really sure tbh as I have trouble staying awake most of the time even through I toss and turn all nite I can usually drop back off.  Have u tried a relaxation CD?  


Juls ~ Just seen ur picture of ur little girl OMG she is beautiful.  How old is she now?  I cant wait to meet my little cutey now.  Roll on June!!! 


xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles, I suffered from really bad sleep deprivation. It has eased off now and I seem to sleep through most of the night, only waking 3/4 times to switch sides which is an improvement on 10/11 times! Have you tried a warm bath before going to bed or reading a book or a mug of hot milk, I love hot milk! x

Hope everyone is ok and looking after themselves & bumps x

AFM, Had another growth scan today which went better than the last 2. Both babies have grown around 2 weeks in 2 weeks which is good news, the fluid around the babies and the blood supply to both babies is good, so the consultant is keeping us on weekly scans but has said she is aiming to get me to 34 weeks (instead of last weeks 32 weeks) which is fabulous as it means I can keep them inside me for longer which means the smaller amount of time they spend in NICU  Babies are moving so much, it hurts but I love it! x


----------



## EmmaLily

Em that is amazing news.  Fingers crossed things continue to improve for u. U must be so pleased    xxx


----------



## kara76

Em that's wonderful news


----------



## Emnige

Thanks both, so pleased and relieved all is ok x


----------



## Juls78

em wonderful news- like you said the longer in you the less time in nicu. Great that blood flow is good and growth has improved- maybe less working has helped eh!! xxx
emmalily- thanks hun, i am biased but i agree she is stunning lol- which pic have you seen? she is 16 weeks on friday- 4 months already!! aaahhh going waay to fast. 
sprinkles- i'm afraid the regnancy insomnia doesn't get much better. think its natures way to prepare us for what comes. before long you will be up numerous times to go to the toilet. i really hated that. 
jk1   
Kara, keeping busy hun?? xx
think she has picked up a little cold. she doesn't seem too grumpy but was very mucussy in bed last night. we have bought some kavol drops to see if that helps tonight. she also has a little cough and sneezes more than usual- she likes a sneeze though. she has a huge grin on her face after doing it. i think we are nearing the time to think about weaning. E has been sleeping from 10pm till 8 am until this week. she has been waking at around 5- she is pacified with a dummy until 7 and then she really really neds her bottle. she drinks an 8 oz. unless it is a growth spurt. i think if it carries on i will look to start weaning with baby rice/porridge at 17/18 weeks- yikkes 2 weeks. she shows all the signs that she is ready. she is putting things in her mouth, pretend chewing and is sitting up with a little support from us/bumbo/. 

right off to do something productive- e is with mamgu for an hour so think  will sort out her clothe- time to put ll the 0-3 months stuff away and get the 3-6 months stuff out   

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Juls, indeed I think the no working has helped! Hope your little one gets better soon xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, glad all went well today, and like you my little one certainly gives some good kicks lol, also I am getting a lot of braxton hicks now,

Hope everyone else is doing ok, little ones too.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say so glad appt went well for you Em

Sprinkles - sorry to her about your insomnia. Wow, impressive sheep counting,lol x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Em. Really glad appt went well 

Thanks to everyone for their advice. 
I cannot bath because of my cervical incompetence. Bathing and swimming are prohibited!
I'll try hot chic though!

Mrs T. Great to hear from you xx


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles I couldn't sleep well throughout pregnancy but it doesn't train you for broken sleep when baby arrives. 

Hiya everyone


----------



## EmmaLily

Juls ~ Awww hope little Erin gets better soon.  I saw ur profile Pic when she is cwtched up in a towel so cute. OMG 4 months already where is the time going?  Its frightening enjoy her hun xxx


----------



## jk1

Emnige - so glad your appt went better yesterday - i agree with the other ladies - being off work must be doing the trick huni!! xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, definately not working has helped I think! I could get used to being a lady of leisure! Going for a hair cut in 20 mins whilst DH picks up our wedding pics. I can't wait to see them!!! Just had a look at your diary update, sounds like everything is going well and I see you're having the blood test instead of a HPT, do you go to CRGW for them to do that? How long do you have to wait for the results? Wishing you & Kev all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## jk1

Aww thanks Em - yes we will have the blood test at CRGW - they said to go in before 1pm and the results would be back in the afternoon then - scary stuff hey!! Are you having anything different done to your hair?  mine is desperate for a cut but i'm growing it so hate having it cut  xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Just having a tidy up, nothing fancy! So will they ring you with the results in the afternoon then? Sending you lots of   x


----------



## jk1

Hi Em - yes i think thats how it works - always done the HPT before so a bit scared to be being told by someone else - not sure how i will react if you know what i mean - are you pleased with your hair? xxx


----------



## Emnige

I know what you mean. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you Jo   Yup, hair is nice, thanks   xxx


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies excure my moan, but i feel absolutely crap, i getting lots off sharp pains low down by knickers and generally feel rough i eat fd to stop me feeling sick but end up feeling worse and bloated, i know many off u r towards to end off ur pregnancy but am worrid bout these pains getting them everyday i know the feeling rough is to b expected but i just not used to feeling ill like this burning feeing in my throat and everything i eat i burp up all day .. AH the joys the next 8 months will b fun lol 
got scan thurs lookng forward to cin bean


----------



## sammy75

Jo, I remember having pains all the time and constantly feeling sick and constantly knicker checking coz I would have feelings that af was coming but after reading my pregnancy book all these feelings are normal, hopefully your scan will reassure you a little next week but take it from me the worry over every ache and pain doesn't stop as I am still doing it now espcially getting braxton hicks lol. Try not to worry yourself too much.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## BelleBaby

Ahhh I'm so glad to be logging in and seeing that you haven't had your babies yet Em! Each extra day you can keep them in there is brilliant, you're doing a great job hun xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Bellebaby, how are you? xxx

Jo, don't be sorry for moaning, that's what we're here for. Sorry to hear you aren't feeling 100%. I can't really comment as I didn't really have any symptoms but if you are concerned maybe give your midwife a call for some reassurance. With the burning feeling in your throat, I would get some gaviscon prescribed, as I have experienced this in the last few weeks & gaviscon has really helped. I bet you can't wait for your scan on Thursday xxx

Sammy, I haven't had any braxton hicks, not that I know of anyway! What do they feel like? I know some women don't experience them at all during pregnancy xxx

Helen, Sue, Kara & everyone else, hope you're all well xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, its wierd to describe, I feel my stomach mostly the sides tighten until my tummy goes like a hard ball then it gradually softens again they don't really hurt just uncomfortable and they only last around a min, and they don't come regular but my stupid dh thought it was funny to scare me last night whicg triggered one off lol but I did tell him not to do it again and he did apologise as he said he wasn't thinking when he done it as he forgot that u shouldn't really go scaring pg women.


----------



## BelleBaby

Babywise I'm great thanks Em, baby's moving so much I love it.  Being scanned every 4 weeks now coz of my bicornuate uterus, so I'll be glad to reach 30 weeks as they think baby might run out of room and come early.  As for me though I have a miserable cough and a cold that I haven't been able to shift for weeks and I'm loathe to take paracetamols unless I absolutely have to although I know they're safe.  DH laughs every time I sneeze or cough because I apologise to babs for the loud noise!  I'm on holiday for a week now with half term so looking forward to resting and doing nothing.

Sammy, I'm so glad I read about Braxton hicks as otherwise they would really freak me out! Haven't had anything like that yet though.  You ok otherwise?

Jo sorry you're feeling so rough, hoping it won't last long for you.  When I had the burning in the throat I drank loads of milk with mashed banana in.  Good luck at the scan Thursday.

Juls, nice to read that Erin is doing so well - omg weaning already!  I bet you're feeling a bit sad putting the 0-3 clothes away.

JK you're PUPO!! When's your blood test hun? Crossing EVERYTHING for you  

Hi Sprinkles, I've been having a bit of insomnia too when baby kicks a lot during the night and if I wake after 4am then there's no chance I'll go back to sleep.  Knackering isn't it.  Get up 2/3 times each night for the loo too but I've worked out that if I don't open my eyes I fall straight back to sleep!  Have you tried ear plugs?  Pre-pg they always helped me nod off as they make you feel cocooned and half-asleep already.  Anything's worth a go ey!

Hope you and Tyler are well Kara x

Hi Sue, EmmaLily and Helen too xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo sounds like stetching pains, your womb grows a lot in these early days and then at week 12 it moves up from in the pelvis

Oh braxton hicks I remember those, I had them from 19 weeks. Contractions are similar but with pain and last longer. My tummy use to go all pointed with bh lol

Tyler really well and talking so much, I can hold a convo now


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone. 
Jo. I have had pains since day 1. 
As long as no bleeding, don't worry. 

Thanks Belle. I'll try the ear plugs!

F x


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, lol silly DH! I definately haven't had any braxton hicks just some strong movements! x

Belle, I hope you can keep baby in longer than 30 weeks. It is a worry though as our cons was & is still talking about delivering our babies early but they seem to be making good progress at the moment and having weekly scans to keep an eye on them. If they were concerned they would scan you more often so will be keeping my fingers crossed you can keep them in longer than 30 weeks but if not, they have lots of things they can do to help prepare baby such as steroid injections etc. I hope your cold goes away soon. I'm the same as you, won't take paracetamol etc unless really really really have to! Enjoy your week off and take it easy xxx

Kara, glad to hear Tyler is doing well xxx

Sprinkles, hello  x


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey ladies, gonna be a quick one till I catch up on over a weeks worth of posts.

Em - Glad twins still safe n sound, lots of luck for 34 weeks now 

Belle - Sending some luck your way for a late arrival too - hugs

Everyone else - Will catch up and be back but big hugs to all.

AFU - I went back to work a week last monday and although awful it was nice to see adults. But then some inconsiderate person came to work with a virus and I caught it, Weds night I was shivering and so so cold,  by morning couldnt breath and was so ill. J has now caught the virus and he has been really poorly. Back at GP's today, his temp was high and in 24 hours only had 4 oz of milk so they said next 48 hrs are important as he needs more fluids or he will be admitted and dripped up. Its so hard as the little tyke is very clever and come up with numerous ways of getting rid of fluid I squirt into his mouth in any way! Will need to get tough!!!!


----------



## kara76

Oh no. Snap same here, tyler very poorly hence me not posting

Yesterday her temp was 39.8 after calpol so even though my mil had taken her to the docs in the morning I took her back and she was just laying there and that's not her. She now has anti bs for conjunctvis and chest infection and if temp doesn't get under control and keeps high I will be back again and might get admitted!


----------



## Emnige

Sue & Kara, sorry to hear your little one's aren't 100%. Hope they get better soon   xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Ohh me too, get well soon everyone.

Well today I've been mostly...spending a ton of money online shopping for baby stuff! Argh I've got to stop!  Got my moses basket and nursery furniture but the last big thing left on the list is a pram/travel system.  Which ones did you go for?  I've been to have a play with them in the shops and read loads of reviews but really can't decide.  Have now narrowed it down to: UPPAbaby Vista, Jane Trider, Joolz Day and iCandy Peach.  They all have different pros and cons and it's such a big expense to get wrong.  Was really tempted with the Stokke Xplory but I live in the countryside so I need one with suspension.  I know I've got plenty of time, just trying to get organised while I'm off work.

Hope everyone's had a good day xx


----------



## kara76

Belle if u want cross country have u seen the out and about 360

We had the oyster which is like an I candy just lighter and cheaper lol


----------



## Juls78

Hiya all. well the dreaded lurgy has defended on our house this week too. i have tried to take e temperature but she won't lie still long enough to do the under arm one and her ears are too small for that one. think i need  to get a forehead one tomorrow. i think the worst of it is over but she still has a blocked nose  qt times. poor dab it is awful to see them ill. we have used the Karvol  plug in at night and that has helped.
I have Jo voice at all and have s sickly throat.
E is suppose to have her 16 week jobs on Thursday . Will probably have yl go the following week..
Sorry no personals  as on my phone and i am rubbish using it. lol

julsxx

i have mamas and papas  ultima  system and i love it but it is not suitable for off road and it is very big and heavy.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone. 
We're all quiet here today!
Just popping in late in the day. 
Had 20w scan today. 
All is well 
Bubba is beautiful. 

I have a very low placenta which consultant is worried about,
But I'm feeling very positive!

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone and hope your all doing ok and little ones too,

Jo1985, good luck for scan tomorow,

Sprinkles, glad scan went well and hopefully your placenta will move up.


----------



## EmmaLily

Congratulations Sprinkles on ur scan.  So glad to hear all went well with LO.  Its so nice seeing them init, makes it more real.  Did u find out what ur having or would u prefer a suprise.  


I have been struck down with this horrible stomach bug.  It was absolutely horrendous.  I just seem to be getting over but it has really zapped all my energy (not that I had that much to begin with   ).  I wish everyone with germs would just stay away from me but unfortunately we work in an open plan office with aircon so there is no hiding from these germs.  Hope all ur LO's are the mend.  


xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Em - Thats how I feel hun, some inconsiderate so and so gave me their germs and now passed on to Jack   
Hope you feel better soon.

Kara - Jack is exactly the same, constant high temp after calpol (only goes down with nurofen) and they said 'keep an eye on it', but more concerned he will get dehydrated so am having to syringe fluid into him.

Juls - You will be suprised about teh ear thing. It takes a couple of seconds and yu just pull top of ear up and the probe fits. Its the best one we bought (cost about £35) as the under arm and head one was giving us false readings. Hope your all better soon  

Sprinkles - Congrats on 20 week scan, had mine last week too. When are you due?

Prams - I currently have the Mountain Buggy and it is fab, I have the full set and am upset at having to sell it in the next few weeks, but cant use it with two   It truly is so versatile and went up snowden so easy but just as fab for the park. Only negaive is I had the take the shelf out of my Fiat Punto as it wouldnt fit a small boot.

AFU - Still poorly and such bad nights, yesterday I sat and cried as Jack was crying non stop for 5 hours. Rang dh and told him I was packing my bags and running away    such a bad day! Feel better today as dh did look after me when he came home and looked after Jack and let me soak in the bath for a while.


----------



## sammy75

sue, sorry you and jack are still poorly, hope you both get better soon and hopefully the weather will start to get a little warmer with march quickly approaching as we could certainly do with a bit nicer weather to get rid of all theses bugs.

hope everyone else is ok today, afm nothing much to report really just counting down the weeks lol.


----------



## LittleMissM

Are you on mat leave yet hun?


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies had my scan today all ok 1 little bean on board dd 1-10-12 xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jo - Fab news huge congrats xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Brilliant news Jo!!! xxx 

Sue ~ Sorry to hear poor little Jack has been so poorly bless him.  Some people really don't think about others do they?!! Hope he's on the mend soon.  

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles, glad all is well with your 20 week scan. Are you planning on finding out the sex? x

Sammy, likewise, counting down the weeks is fun lol! x

Emmalily, hope you feel better soon hun x

Sue, sorry to hear you are still feeling unwell. Glad DH was able to help and let you relax a bit. Is Jack feeling better? x

Jo, congratulations hun , that's fab news x

AFM, had another scan today, not a growth scan, just to check the blood supply to both babies and the fluid around them. They both seem to be doing better than previous weeks which is good. I think because I have stopped worked, it is helping toward them doing better as I'm more relaxed. Back next week for a growth scan and all being well the consultant will let me go to 36 weeks. This is good as up until recently, the plan has been a c-section at 34 weeks, so 36 weeks means more chance of a natural delivery & less chance of the babies going into the special care unit. I'm just going with the flow though and doing what is best for the babies. Can't believe I will be a mummy to two little girls within the next 4 weeks! x


----------



## EmmaLily

Em that is brilliant news so pleased for u.  Just keep doing what ur doing hun.  4 weeks until u meet ur little girls how exciting I bet ur cant wait.  I am feeling a bit better thanks but today I feel slightly lightheaded, drained and feel like I am struggling a little bit to get enough air into my lungs if u know what I mean.  I am not really doing anything either just sitting in work typing.  I just think I am exhausted and need to sleep.  I thought the 2nd trimester was supposed to be a breeze but I am just as tried as in in the first few months.  God help me in the 3rd trimester   .


----------



## sammy75

jo, glad all went well with scan and you got to see your little embies heart fluttering away, so magical.

sue, no not on maternity yet was planning to work until 37 wks but as i am starting to find the bending down and getting back up a struggle and being stood behind the counter serving people all day is starting to cause my feet to swell and really hurt i have decided that i will leave at 36 weeks instead and plus wanted to give my house a painting over to freshen it up as it was last done just before i had the treatment done and us women sort of get ocd for cleaning just before our babies come lol. 

em, so glad babies have started to do better, it seems the relaxing has done the job and like you say the longer they stay put and fatten up the less chance they will have to go into nicu.  my baby seems to be doing somersaults as when i had my midwife appt at 27 wks she was breech and then at 4d scan at 29 wks she was head down and monday at midwife appt she is back to being breech but they told me not to worry as they don't do anything until 36-37 weeks anyway so i'm hoping she will turn herself back around by then.


----------



## Emnige

Em, thanks hun. I really really really can't wait!   Sounds like you need to take it easy. Although you say you're not doing much, just sitting & typing, my job is that as well, sitting at a desk & typing all day.....my consultant signed me off work & it has had a positive effect on the babies x

Sammy, your baby has plenty of time to turn around. It's amazing feeling them move around, although sometimes it can be a bit uncomfortable, especially if both of mine decide to move at the same time! x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi To everyone xx

Em. So glad bubbas are doing well. Not long now. You must be do excited. 

Jo. Woohoo. Congrats. 

Little Miss 
I am 1 day behind you. (I'm 20w5d as of Friday)
I'm having a section at 37 weeks,  
I'm booked in for June 11th. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles, hope you don't mind me asking how come you have been given a date for your section already? Is there any reason why you're having a section? x


----------



## BelleBaby

Congrats Jo and Sprinkles on your scans! Really hope your placenta starts to move up soon Sprinkles.

Em, the time off seems to be doing a world of good. What a relief xx

EmmaLily, I'm sure you're still tired because you've been so ill and I'm sure it'll take you longer to get over it than if u weren't pg.  Have you been to the docs to check there's nothing on your chest if you're having diffficulty getting air in? 

Get well soon to your LOs Sue, Kara and Juls x

Hi Sammy, not long left in work then! It must be a nightmare on your poor feet all day.

How is Helen doing?

Thanks for the pushchair / pram suggestions, I'll look them up!  I know it's tempting fate but I'm considering going for one that converts to a double if (  ) we have a second in the next 2/3 years as I don't want to be like you Sue or my sister who couldn't use her Bugaboo once she had her second.  Or is it better that I go for the one that suits me best now??!  I think I'm being overly fussy and need to just pick one and go for it  

My friends are taking me on a spa weekend tomorrow, can't wait. Hope you all have a lovely weekend girls xx


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles glas scan went well

Post more later girlies


----------



## jk1

Emnige - good news on your scan huni - you must be v excited now!! xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, yup, pretty excited now. Congratulations on your news, fingers crossed for you for Monday xxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Thank you Em - will see what monday brings but fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Jo. Lovely to see you here. 
Good luck for Monday. 

Em. After I lost my twins last year, I had an operation done to bind my cervix from within my abdomen. 
I can have a natural delivery any more. 
Hence the section. 
X


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles, I see. How do you feel about a section? I've watched a few videos online of sections as i'm quire likely to have a section myself and they don't seem to be as bad as I had thought. It's just the recovery that worries me x

AFM, well I have managed to narrow down my hospital bags. Originally I had a holdall & a small/medium size suitcase!! Now I have my holdall and changing bag!! I decided to narrow it down as originally when I packed there was a high chance of delivery at 32 weeks, meaning babies would be in NICU but now we are looking toward 34/36 weeks, hopefully we won't be in hospital as long so will need less. Here is what I have so far:

Changing bag

1 x pack of premature baby nappies
1 x pack of newborn size 1 nappies
1 x pack of huggies wipes
1 x pack of cotton wool pads
2 x 10 pack of maternity towels
Toiletries bag (dry shampoo, hair bands, cotton buds, deodorant, travel size body wash, toothbrush etc)
2 cami night tops
Pot of nappy rash cream

Holdall

1 x hot water bottle
1 x towel
1 x magazine
2 x 10 pack of maternity towels
1 x pack of special k cereal bars
3 x night dresses
1 x pj bottoms
Disposable knickers, NCT caesarean knickers (very sexy!) http://www.nctshop.co.uk/Stretch-Briefs-3-Pack/productinfo/2015/ 
Full briefs & normal full knickers
1 x lightweight dressing gown & slippers
Breast pads
6 x pairs of mittens
8 x pairs of baby socks
3 x muslins
4 x bibs
4 x hats
2 x comfortor teddy blankets
6 x sleepsuits
6 x vests

It sounds like a lot but it doesn't look like much & it is for 2 babies & I guess DH can bring in more if needed! x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## jk1

OMG Em - those knickers - they do look comfy mind!! hahaha xxx


----------



## Emnige

Oh Jo, they are very sexy!!! I've promised DH if I don't need a section, I'll save them for when we have some 'alone' time to ourselves   He's very excited about it, lol!


----------



## jk1

Brilliant hahahaha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

2 things Em. 
Check with hospital about the hot water bottle. 
When my sister was in labour,  they wouldnt let her use kettle water because of health and safety!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ridiculous. 
She had to use hot water tap and said it was pointless. 

40 maternity towels is quite a lot. And they will give them to you x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sprinkles, will take out 2 packs of towels which should make room for a few more sleepsuits as some of the ladies on the twin thread have advised bringing a few more x oh my gosh, I never knew it would be so complicated packing a bag, lol! x


----------



## LittleMissM

how r things now em? all done packing?


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sue,

Yup all done packing (I think)! Just a waiting game now. How are things with you & Jack? How's the bump?

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

He is still poorly but just with tail end of virus now. Has an intense cough and sore throat that wakes him and he just screams. Had 8 nights in a row like this and been ti end of tether and back. Feel like a walking zombie.
Bump is good but gets very little of my time and attention  
When's your next scan?


----------



## Emnige

Awh bless him, hope he gets better soon x
Glad to hear your bump is good. It sounds like you're being kept busy  
Next scan is Thursday, we're being seen weekly. It's a growth scan this week. I think they are definately growing as they're moving such it's uncomfortable but I love it! x


----------



## LittleMissM

Ah bless, that is a good sign. I keep thinking I will log on and hear you have had them x


----------



## Emnige

I don't think we're far away from that becoming a reality very soon! Hoping I get to 36 weeks, so if that's the case 2 weeks 6 days to go!


----------



## LittleMissM

It will fly by


----------



## Emnige

Oh hun, I've just read your diary. It sounds like you are having quite a tough time lately, big   Can your mum have Jack for a lil longer to give you more of a break? It sounds like you need a nice relaxing day in the spa or just a pajama day at home. Silly DH waking you up as well.


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies - I am just cautiously dipping my toe in over on this thread........very cautiously!!

Well what can I say - i am big time scared.com and have no idea how i will get to the 7th March at this moment in time!!  

I thought I had been having some cramps but I have come to the conclusion that they are more errrr......bowel related than uterus related on account of the fact I think I am a little constipated.  Now those of you who have known me for a couple of years may well remember my Oct 2010 transfer day which I ended up spending the whole day in hospital on a drip - partly waiting for me to 'go' after 8 days of nothing before they did transfer and then topping up my fluids due to no food or drink all day!! hahaha - I am anxious to avoid a repeat of this hahaha!!

Hope everyone is ok over here - still feels weird and really don't think i will believe it until we have our scan - I have my next set of intralipids tomorrow - i'm so glad they are doing them again so soon - will make me feel better - well in my head anyway!! hahaha 

Have a good day all

Jo xxxxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Jo ~ Massive congratulations hun!!!!!!!!!! I cant begin to tell u how pleased I am for u.  I bet ur on cloud 9.  Its completely normal to be scared I was absolutely terrified and I think the worry doesnt 100% leave u and I still cant get around the idea that this might actually be happening to me until my LO gives us me a little kick   .  I hope the 7th March comes around really quickly for u hun.  

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just back from midwife appointment, she has said there is no point seeing me again as I'm being seen weekly at the hospital by my consultant and having weekly scan so the next time she will see me is when the babies are born! 

Jo, nice to see you on this thread   As Emma has said I hope the 7th March comes around comes around quickly for you. It is completely normal to be scared as Em has said, I don't think the worry will go away until they are born and then you have more worries when they are! 

Emma, hope all is ok with you hun x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Jo.  Welcome!!!! And congrats!!!!!! You must be so thrilled! 

Faith. Woohoo! Keep them baking nicely!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## jo1985

Who hoo jk so happy for u hun . I'm still scared at 8 weeks hun its normal Xx


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and hope your all doing ok,

can't believe how quick the weeks are passing and jo and jk believe me it only feels like yesterday that i got my bfp and joined this thread so enjoy every moment ladies as time does fly.

afm, i had to go and get my tooth pulled out at emergency dentist sunday after spending all saturday in complete agony but alot better now thank god.


----------



## Juls78

Just s quicker ss on my phone and i small rubbish using it lol 

jk lovely yo see you here hun. hope you Can relax a bit and time flies for you xx


----------



## jk1

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me - I gave myself a bit of a scare this morning by doing another HPT - i did the one the clinic gave me and whilst the test line came up and was quite bold (no tilting towards the light or anything required) the control line was darker - after a lot of tears Kev called Amanda to see if we should have another blood test but she said everything is fine - she said not to worry about it and as the line was there and it wasn't faint.  So when we went to clinic today to have the intralipids she did them for us and said that its just a line and not to worry about the colour of it and that my numbers had increased really well and there was nothing to worry about. 

So I am officially banned from doing anymore HPTs and luckily we don't have anymore in the house - Kev was really annoyed with me for doing it but I think I've been quite good - i've only done 2!!  Anyway - have learnt my lesson and will not be doing anymore from now on!!

I also mentioned to Amanda that I don't have any symptoms - she smiled and said i won't yet as its too early so that made me feel a bit better too.

Kev is taking a letter from Amanda to our GP's this afternoon as we are hoping they will prescribe the meds for us - we have already called them and the receptionist said she couldn't see any reason why our Dr wouldn't do it for us so fingers crossed he is of the same mind as her!! hahaha 

Hope everyone is ok today

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Jo my lines weren't as dark as the control lines til about 6 weeks so try not to worry too much, its quite normal. Welcome to the world of hpt worries, bloody horrid things. Luke use to go mad at me and ban me from testing and I still did 2 more. 7 in total lol


----------



## jk1

Thanks Kara - I'm glad you've told me that - when I did the clearblue one on Monday it came up straight away and was as dark as the control line so maybe its just a difference in the tests - i did have a cry though - amanda must think i am a nightmare!! hahaha


----------



## Emnige

Jo, as Kara says try not to worry. We did 3 HPT's in total! You're numbers have risen nicely. I didn't have any symptoms at all and to be honest I don't think I have experienced many until lately when I've had bad heartburn. My sister on the other hand is 8/9 weeks pregnant and has had morning sickness, nausea, bad backs etc, so it just goes to show how every one is different. DH says he used to forget that I was pregnant because I had no symptoms until my belly started expanding! What have you been prescribed? My doctor wouldn't accept the letter I had from Amanda for the pessaries so we had to buy them but I know Helens doctor prescribed hers for her, so fingers crossed yours will too x


----------



## BexyPob

Jo lovely to see you on here hon, and Em and Kara are right try not to worry sweetie but do give up the hpt's for lent! Xxx

Has anyone heard from Helen at all, is it me or has it been ages since she posted? She's perhaps just enjoying her mat leave.


----------



## jk1

Thanks Em - i feel better after Kara telling me hers weren't as dark and amanda saying that its just a line!! hahaha Amanda put on the letter for pessaries, oestrogen, prontogest and steroids - I'm not sure they will prescribe the prontogest as its unlicensed.  Even if they do the others that would be a help - we just paid £150 for a months worth of prontogest as I only have one dose left for tmrw night so we had to order it quick - the Dr's said to go back on friday to see if they have signed it off


----------



## kara76

I was wondering about helen too

Jo I had no real symtoms either and my gp prescibed all my pregnancy support


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Jo. Lovely to see you here. 
I laughed when I read your post. Deja vu!!! 
Welcome to the world of disbelievers!
Now don't laugh. 
I did 27 HPTs. 
I think Amanda is used to the lunacy. 
I lined them all up and kept saying to DH 
"look it's darker, then lighter" 
I even had a digital go 2-3 then to 1-2. 
Freaked me out!!!
It all depends on time of day, strength of urine and which make and even batch of tests you use!
I wish I'd had someone to force me to stop!!!!

Also, my GP gave me all the meds. 
As you say, the unlicensed One may be an issue, but they can't refuse the others. 
If they do, tell them that other docs are giving it, and demand to see the written evidence why they won't give it to you. They won't have any.
You are no longer an IVF person. (where there are restrictions) 
You are a pregnant woman (where there are none!)

Hi to all x


----------



## Emnige

Hyper, haven't heard from Helen for a while, hope she's ok and just enjoying time off as you say. How ate you? x

Jo, fingers crossed your gp will prescribe everything for you x

Kara, hello! Is Tyler better? x

Wow, sprinkles 27!!! x

Have another scan tomorrow afternoon and will see the consultant again. I dont think she will book us in for a section yet. I think we'll see how babies grow over the next week or so (hopefully) x


----------



## jk1

Sprinkles - your post made me laugh - I just read it to Kev and said 'see how good i've been only doing 2' hahaha xx


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles I had a digital indictor do the same and I vowed to put the other one under the tap yet couldn't resist the urge to pee on it lol .

Its a bonkers time lol


----------



## jo1985

I done 7 hpt tests but two off them nothin showed up at all that freaked me out but i had nausea early on hence the early testing but ms kicked in fri n sore boobs n back.

Just quivk question got my gp appt wat will happen at it ...??
Thanks jo Xx


----------



## newbie131

Congrats JK!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Jo. 
It will probably be a complete let down. 
They will usually ask you if you are on folic acid, and prescribe it if you are not. 
They will calculate your due date and refer you to the midwife. 
They may give you a booklet on screening tests. Some GPs also give you your maternity notes to fill in. It's like a 40 page booklet!
If you are lucky, they may give you some diet advice. 
Some give you a day and time to see the midwife, others just tell you to wait until the midwife contacts you. 
If you get a nice GP, they may say congratulations!!


----------



## kara76

He might give u some paper work to fill it to hand into the midwife but not all gps give it. Not a lot happens at gp appointment he will just hand over ur details to midwife for a booking in appoointment


----------



## kara76

I saw the gp who prescribe my ivf meds and he was so pleased for us and also another gp came in to congrate us and comment on the tv interviews I had done


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping on to say huge congrats to Jo, so so pleased for you, it must have been a hell of a weekend waiting for the test. Hope the wait for your scan goes quick x

I always feel I should post on here but am bad enough keeping up with the clinic pg thread - hope all mums, little ones and mums to be are ok


----------



## jk1

Thanks Newbie and Sarah - Sarah I remember when you got your BFP with your boys and remember thinking that you seemed so calm the whole way through your 2ww - i have remembered that ever since and this time i tried to be really relaxed in mine too.  

I had a little nose bleed this morning - only a little one when i wiped really but do you think this could be related to the steroids?

Hope everyone is ok - Friday tmrw - yay!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladied wat a waste off an appt doc was sat down explained and she said right r u on folic acid said yeah gave me midwife number and done .mad. so phoned midwife form s filled out over phone have appt  11 weeks


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies 

Would you mind me joining your thread, i have recently had a BFP after icsi at crgw (amazing place)


----------



## Emnige

Awh Jo, sorry your appointment was wasted. I didn't even see my GP, was just told to pick up forms & call midwife when I was 10/11 weeks for an appointment. When is your next appointment? x

Lou-lou, welcome to the thread! Congratulations on your BFP! I had ICSI at crgw also, they are amazing. How are you feeling? x

Helen, hope you're ok. Been a bit quiet lately x

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok x

It's weird not being at the hospital this time on a Thursday! We have an afternoon appointment today so not for another hour yet! Can't wait to see the babies again and how much they've grown x


----------



## lou-lou12

HI Emnige 

feeling fab so far, a litle apprehensive now until scan on 9th ....i cant wait   

I love them at CRGW they are all fantastic each and every one of them!!


----------



## Emnige

I hope time flies for you until your scan, I bet you're so excited


----------



## lou-lou12

I am sooo excited but at the same time nervous too.... im just    everything has gone ok!!


----------



## Emnige

It's normal to feel nervous, me & my DH were nervous in the run up to our first scan but trust me time goes so quickly and I'm sure everything will be ok xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

i really hope so.... your having twins i see?? i bet your super excited


----------



## Emnige

Yeah, twin girls. We're really excited and it won't be long before we meet them!! x


----------



## lou-lou12

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS  i bet you cant wait!! not long now though xx

Me and DH were going to have 2 blasts transferred but because our embryos had gone above and beyond what was "average" and because my AMH levels are normal and age is young we were advised against it!!


----------



## jk1

Lou-lou - i think we are one day apart - i am 5weeks 2 days today - my scan is booked for the 7th march - i am nervous too xx


----------



## Emnige

Me & DH were adamant all along to have 2 blasts put back to optimise our chances in case one didn't take then hopefully the other would. We were originally advised against it but they knew how adamant we were about it so we just signed disclaimer forms saying we understood the risks of having 2 back! I wouldn't change it for the world! Have you had any symptoms? I didn't have any really x


----------



## jk1

Good luck today for your scan Em xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, just on our way out now, will update later x


----------



## lou-lou12

oh wow!! 

I had my EC 30th January!! scan is booked for the 9th march....really cant wait now!!

How have you been feeling?

Emnige - we could have done that too but they told me the hormones released from the embryo would more than likely make me ill because of stimms and i was high risk of ohss and double hormones would have meant hospitalisation.... hubby was more concerned about me i think and because we had such a fantastic brood we decided 1 would be enough 

No symptoms so far really.... they have started the last day or 2 have been feeling sicky in the afternoons... gone off my food a bit its almost as if my tasebuds are changing


----------



## jk1

i've got no symptoms at all - when i mentioned it to amanda y/day she said its too early - the only thing i have really is a funny taste in my mouth but apart from that nothing!


----------



## lou-lou12

I read on nhs website that symptoms usually begain at around the 6th week so i doubt it will be much longer before the symptoms kick in


----------



## jk1

i hope so - i just want to know something is going on in there lol


----------



## lou-lou12

Im sure theres plenty going on in there hun   

I have hardly spoke to Amanda at the clinic   only at appts and when i have been told to ring (OTD) apart from that i have been quite chilled.... i hope she doesnt think that means i dont care x

I have been really laid back and chilled....i have surprised myself!!!!!


----------



## jk1

Thats really good - its good to be relaxed - i spoke to her y/day as i was in clinic for my intralipids xx


----------



## jo1985

Em midwife sd ill have scan at 11 wks so not to long and c them then . 
Hi to all hope uall having gd day Xx


----------



## lou-lou12

JK1- i think i have been quite lucky really not to have had any problems (touch wood)

Jo1985 - Hi hope you are ok?


----------



## Juls78

hiya just on to wish emnige good luck for the scan- i can't wait for the news.

hello loulou jo and jk- well i had no symptoms at all- nothing- until about 20 weeks- then got heartburn - lots of heart burn. i lived on gaviscon- swigged it from the bottle a lot. i craved chocolate milkshakes and cheese (not together) from about 16 weeks and had really bad swolen feet from 20 weeks ish- lived in flipflops. feet are now a size bigger than i was before pregnancy    - then at 38 weeks i got piles yumm!! i didn't feel bubba move really until 21 weeks but then i am carrying a little excess tummy weight. so for 20 weeks i was paranoid it was all a dream - now i still think it is a dream really and wake up everymorning to the most amazing smile looking at me and my heart melts again.

julsxx


----------



## jk1

Juls - your post made me tear up (again - as usual!) good to know you had no symptoms at all either though - seems lots of ppl don't so i'm going to relax about it now!!  xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

me too i think we do far too much thinking and not enough enjoying xxx


----------



## Juls78

awww jk    didn't mean to make you cry.    

yes enjoy every min and try not to wish time away too much- i loved being pregnant once i relaxed- i took a bump photo every month too- i did laugh looking back at them last week.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Sorry for no personals. As you know we had another growth scan today. Twin 1 has grown quite well. Twin 2 not so well, apparantly 1 days growth in 2 weeks. So the plan is that I have been booked in for a c-section on Tuesday. I'm going back to the hospital tomorrow for physiotherapy where they will explain recory after c-sections etc. Monday, I will be going into hospital at 1045am for a pre-op which I believe is just form filling and they will explain to me what will happen etc. Then Tuesday, we have to be at the hospital for 730am with the plan of delivering the babies around lunch time, although our consultant did say that before me they are delivering twins at 37 weeks so it is dependant on whether those twins need the neonatal cots & if they do my section could be cancelled. If that is the case I will be kept in overnight and hopefully have a section the next day (29th Feb - leap year, lol!) or the day after. If any later than the Thursday, they will think about transferring to me a different hospital for the section as they really want the babies out next week. 

So, it's all go! I was shocked and I'll admit I did cry (blaming the hormones!). Both babies will spend time in Special Care Baby Unit which I'm trying to get my head around as I wanted to them be with me but I know it is for the best.

We both can't wait to meet our precious girls


----------



## jk1

Awww Em - my goodness next Tuesday - I would cry too but you are sooooo close to meeting your two little girls now huni - sending you big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Emnige

thanks Jo   It's all feeling a bit real now x


----------



## Ravan

just popping in to wish Emnige all the best of luck for tuesday.You've done so well to get this far and next week you get to hold your precious babies.Exciting!Make sure you give one of the girls your mobile number....so we can have an update lol...unless of course you can get online  Good luck,hope it all goes smoothly....and dont forget the pics


----------



## lou-lou12

awwww emnige.... GOOD LUCK for next week hun.... i bet you cant wait to see your precious girls xx


----------



## BexyPob

Awwww Em I'm thinking of you and dh, I know this afternoon must have been a bit of a shock for you. It will be so wonderful for you to finally meet your girls next week though and they have such a fantastic plan in place to look after you all brilliantly well. Big, big hugs and try to keep us posted, I'll be bursting to see the photos xxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Em all the best for tuesday hun . Just think ur beautiful girls b ere swn xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say Em - big hugs. You are bound to fel emotional, it's only natural. Loads and loads of luck for Tuesday, can't wait to hear your news and see your baby girls x


----------



## sammy75

Em, so glad you got a plan of delivery now and your little girls will be here next week, I'm so nervous and excited for you both.

Hi, jk, jo1985, helen, emmalily, juls, sprinkles, sue, loulou, kara, and anyone I have missed and hope your all doing ok baies and little ones too,

Has anyone heard from helen she hasn't been on for a while, hope everything is ok.


----------



## kara76

Em use these next few days to relax cause parenthood is an even bigger rollercoaster than ivf.

Love to u all


----------



## Emnige

Thanks everyone, feeling nervous about the op but excited to see our lil girlies x


----------



## BelleBaby

Ahhh so chuffed to see you on here Jo (jk), congratulations! x

Welcome to lou-lou too and well done you on your BFP.

Em I can't believe your girls could be born on Feb 29th!! Always knew they were special haha.  Good luck hun be strong, I know you'll be amazing.  I can't wait to get a glimpse of them so I can only imagine what you're like! I'll be   for you Tuesday xx

AFM I had a growth scan today, baby seems fine and still has room to do somersaults.  But consultant still decided to give me the steroid injection to strengthen the baby's lungs incase he/she did come early and going back for my second one 2m.  The nurse warned me it would sting, but I said that after 3 rounds of ICSI I was quite used to substantial injections!

Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Belle. How many weeks are you now? Are you getting excited yet?

Lou. Welcome. And congrats on your BFP. 

Em. You have done so well! Sound like its time to meet them though. 
I bet you can't wait xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi Sprinkles, can't sleep since 3:30am so I've decided to get up! I'm 27w5d, and yes really excited thanks.  Bought all my baby gear and nursery furniture last week while I was off for half term (still undecided on a pram though!).  Hope I'm not tempting fate too much but I need to get organised at some point!  The nursery furniture's sitting in its boxes on the landing as DH won't let anyone touch them as he loves thinking that it's 'his job' to build them and he wants a clear weekend to do it!

How many weeks are you? It's almost a year since you lost your LOs, it must me a mixed bag of emotions for you and DH xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Belle. 
Insomnia is my middle name!
Sounds like you are really organised. I can't decide when to start buying. 
I'm currently 21w5d, so 6 weeks behind you. 
I think maybe start buying at 27-28 weeks. 

Yes. Anniversary of losing my twins is March 7th. 
Sort of dreading it to be honest. 
DH and I have both booked the day off, but not sure what we will do. 
Cry a lot I'm sure!

Hope you got some more sleep!
3.30 is early even by my standards. I'm a daily 4.00am girl!


----------



## LittleMissM

Just a quickie from me to say hi and congrats to the newbies and

Em - Good luck hun, knew it would happen and I would log on and see the plan, at least I havent missed the birth yet. Will dh log on and update us? It wont be long before they out of SCBU and with you, just rest whilst you can as you will have double trouble soon  
Thanks for your post the other day - dont seem to have time to get on much now - my mum has been good bless her and is having Jack again tomorrow, we will go down and watch the rugby then leave him there and get him Sunday. I think she can only do a day at a time.


----------



## EmmaLily

Em ~ OMG not long now I think its completely understandable to be slightly emotional hun.  I am just emotional watching OBEM at the moment and I can cry at the drop of a hat.  Good luck for Tuesday hun will be thinking of u. Just keep thinking u r going to meet ur beautiful little girls!!!    


LittleMissM ~ So good to hear ur mum's able to help u out and give u a well deserved break.  Catch up on sleep.  I don't know how u cope hun I have absolutely no energy or go in me and I only have myself to look after and tbh my DH is doing that for me most of the time.  


AFM ~ Well I have been struggling the last couple of days.  I seem to have got over my stomach bug only to hurt my back.  I was in agony on Wednesday with my low back.  It was like a bar across the bottom of my back and my bum cheeks was hurting to turn (  ).  I am ok if I sit still its more when I try to walk or get up from sitting or laying down.  Its seems to have eased slightly today thank god but last nite in bed when i was turning over and when I am getting up from sitting down I can feel feel/hear little a crunching/clicking feeling in my low back.  Has anyone else had this?  Also I am thinking about getting a pregnancy pillow.  Has anyone else got one?  Can anyone recommend one or where I can get one? Do they make much of a difference?  Sorry to overload u all with so many questions. 

xxx


----------



## Juls78

emnige- at least now you have a plan and can be prepared. its time hun xxxx

emmalilly- the pregnancy pillow used to annoy me- i wouldget tangled in it and then it would wake me up. i found a couple of normal pillows helped- underbump and between legs then you can turn over easier at nigh. that said i did use mine quite a bit- maybe because i paid so much for it but i havn't used it since. for feeding i use  jumbo cushion. You should look on amazon or ebay or kiddicare for the best deals i think-  sorry about your back/bum xxx can't help though- i think there are suppoerts that the doc can provide

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Belle, lol, Feb 29th would be pretty cool if they were born then but   all is ok to go ahead with section and Tuesday and it's not cancelled. I had steroid injections as well, ouchy! I should be used to needles by now but it never gets easier! The needles were huge! It's amazing how an injection in the leg can get to your babies lungs! x

Sprinkles, I really can't wait to meet them now! I wonder what they'll look like! x

Sue, I'm sure I can get DH to log on & update you all when they have arrived. Your mum sounds like she is has been a really good help. Enjoy the rugby tomorrow x

Emma, I'm the same as you, I cry at everything lately! x

Juls, thanks hun. Hope you're ok x

Helen, where are you?! Hope everything is ok with you x

AFM, had phsyio this morning. Was quite informative. Only half hour and the physio told us what exercises etc we could do to help aid recovery after the c-section etc and gave us a leaflet with all the information in as well. I'm totally tired now! Didn't sleep very well. Got up at 6 and had some brekkie, then went back to bed & got up about 930ish. Don't think I'm going to get much sleep now until Tuesday, although I wish I could close my eyes now and wake up Tuesday. It's going to be a long weekend! x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - The pillows did nothing for me, woke me every time I moved to be honest. You may have SPD hun. If you raise your legs does it hurt on the outer and inner part of the hip? This and the back pain is what happens to me by the end of the day I can barely walk. I am seeing a physio next week but if it persists see a doc who will refer you.an I borrow your dh? Mine is such a baby at the mo so looking after me is a no no at the mo!

Em - Your doing a sterling job but I get the impatience, right now I could happily follow you and sleep until baby is due.


----------



## jk1

Emmalily - sorry to hear that you are in pain at the moment - hope it eases up xx

Em - not long now - hope that it all goes ahead on Tuesday as planned xxx

Just to let you know - my GP prescribed my meds for me - well the steroids, estrogen and pessaries - so we just have to buy the prontogest - they couldn't find it on their list i guess because its not licenced - but every little helps!!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend,

Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Sounds like ur being well looked after with an elective section, I wasn't told any exercises but recovered so well and quickly too, u just have to.

I'm losing track. Any news on helen? I'm getting concerned now


----------



## sammy75

I'm with u ladies re helen I have looked at her profile to see when she last posted and it was end of jan, I really hope she and baby are ok, so helen if your reading let us know your ok.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## jk1

Emnige - just popping on to wish you all the very best for tomorrow - I will be thinking of you and how exciting that you will be meeting your little girls - you take care of yourself and hope all goes well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie as tyler has a vomitting bug! Not nice at all

Em loads of luck for tomorrow and can't wait to hear. A planned section can be a lovely experience so enjoy the birth of your girls


----------



## EmmaLily

LittleMissM ~ It mainly hurts when I am walking upstairs and getting up from a seated position and trying to straightened up and then it hurts when I take a step.  Was there anything they could do to help.  Of course u can borrow DH hun I will sending him up lol.  I should start renting him out lol.  I am seeing my midwife tomorrow morning so will mention it to her.  


Also I wanted to know what Singleton Hospitals policy is with leaving IVF pregnancies going overdue.  From speaking to some of the girls on here they are only allowed to go 5 days overdue but some other are the full 2 weeks.  I am slightly worried as my NHS scans show I am 5 days later than my IVF dates so concerned that if I went another 2 weeks over then I would effectively be 19 days overdue.  Does anyone know what they do.    


Em ~ Good luck for tomorrow I hope u get to meet ur little girls tomorrow. Will be thinking of u.  


JK ~ Good news about ur GP.  Not long now for ur scan hun.  I am right in saying the countdown is in single figures now init........so exciting!!!  


Kara ~ Poor little Tyler its must be horrible seeing them ill.  That bug has been around our family later and its horrible but only seems to last one day and then the next day we all felt quite weak but no sickness thank good.  Hope she gets well soon.  
  

xxx


----------



## kara76

I went 12days over. My con wanted me induced before 40weeks but I refused as I knew that it rarely works. I was dated 2 days ahead but as you know for certain your dates they should go with your dates if u go overdue. Where I am they allow people 10days overdue but with ivf pregnancies its down to the consultant I think .

Tyler seems better atm


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Jo, Kara & Emma, just about to leave for hospital for our pre-op, will update you later. Can't believe today is my last full day being pregnant and tomorrow we will be a mummy & daddy to twin girls     

Kara, hope Tyler gets better soon xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - You sound exactly like me when preggers with Jack. Apparently it gets worse with each new pregnancy. I was about the same time along as you with Jack when it hit. You can try using a birth ball - do you have one? I bought mine for £3 in Tesco! You need to sit on it and rock your hips gently. If you cant do that on your own - I had no tx for it with Jack as it wasnt too bad - then go see your GP and aske for an urgent referral for the physio. They will give you exercises, possibly a belt you can wear and if that doesnt work you can then ask for hydrotherapy which does help a bit. I see mine tomorrow so will let you knwo what they advise.

Emnige - Oh good luck hun, hope it all goes well, you will be in my thoughts tomorrow lunchtime. Tell dh he has to update us


----------



## Siany

Good luck Em x


----------



## jo1985

Emm will b thinking off u n awaiting news off ur beautiful twin girls .
Hiya ladies hope everyone else is ok had major sickness Saturday all day no fun when we had planned wedding ring shopping buy Yest n today been ok major hungry tho cud eat anything put infront off me yest lol 
Have gd dat jo xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, good luck for pre op today and I will be checking in for news all day tomorow, can't believe how quick it has come around.

Hi everyone else today, and hope you and little ones are feeling ok,

Not much to report from me other than I been getting some sharp shooting pains between my legs which make me jump sometimes lol so assuming maybe she is pushing down.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks for all your kind messages everyone. Pre-op went well. A midwife took some blood, had my blood pressure & pee checked!!Then she listened to both babies heartbeats and all ok, little girlies were both kicking the doppler every time she put it on my belly!! Then we met the anaesthetist who explained the spinal to us and the op. Have been given a tablet to take tonight and one to take in the morning to neutralise my stomach acid. No food after midnight and only water allowed to drink until 6am then nothing. No jewellery or make up to be worn tomorrow..... ...... first day in the world & our babies will see scary make up free mummy   DH & I are both really looking forward to tomorrow, have to be at the hospital for 8am. We can't wait to finally meet our girls, so please keep us in your thoughts and   that all goes ok and it's not cancelled


----------



## kara76

I use to get pins and needles in the lady garden area! I think it was weight and pressure

Em so glad all went well. I had epidural for my section and it was fine, a spinal is even better. Just think tomorrow you will be a mummy, from the second they arrive nothing will ever me the same again. Give your bump a lovely rub from me and tyler and post a bump pic now before bump turns into 2 babes


----------



## sammy75

Em, glad everything went well today and I bet u get no sleep tonight and of course we will be praying and thinking of u and your babies for everthing to go smoothly tomorow, I'm so excited for u.


----------



## jk1

OMG Kara - I am sat in floods of tears at your post about nothing being the same again!! Em - so glad it went well today - I'm really excited for you and can't wait to hear that they have arrived safe and sound. xxx


----------



## sammy75

Jk, how u doing with the waiting for scan? I found it harder than the 2ww lol but it will soon be here, I will help u wish the days away lol.

I'm still wondering about helen85 I hope all is ok.


----------



## Juls78

jk- stop crying babe!! bless ya xxxxx    

emnige- im so excited for you for tomorrow. the spinal is great, and i actually enjoyed the cathetar as it meant for the fist time in 6 months i didn't have to go to the toilet every 30 mins.    this time tomorrow babes will be here and will see their mam and dad for the first time. enjoy getting to know them both xxx

kara- hope tyler is feeling better!!

hello everyone else   

julsxx


----------



## Helen85

Haven't Ment to alarm anyone because I haven't been on here in a while. My Internet is not working and I've had a really bad back so haven't been anywhere to get online. 
Me and baby are fine.

When I get my Internet back I will get up to date with everyone. Hope u are all well.

Really touched by the concern. sorry for no personals now but only got 5 mins and I'm using a friends Internet 

Love to u all xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi em- wow time flying, I haven't been onto the thread much now a day, can't believe you will be mummy tomorrow, all the best and have a smooth delivery ya and do keep us post

Hi sammy- guess you are not too long to go too ,like kara said the sharp pain cause by the pressure of your baby weight, so excited for you too

hi juls- wow baby erin is so cute and beautiful, how are you? 

hi kara- hope tyler feeling better and how are you?

Ladies, please forgive me beeing awol, can't believe george is 5months on Wednesday, he is growing round whole body didn't realised it until one morning I see his little fingers turning into fatty one .. rather funny! poor thing wakes up this morning he has the running nose and bit caugh for the first time, rang the clinic apparently have to call tomorrow morning to see any chance to see a doctor, right now only giving him calpol, so far not getting worse nor better, just hope tonight he can sleep better as dh is travelling to london in just few minutes time for couple of days. FingersX


----------



## Mari0609

hi helen- poor you, see doctor and get check up immediately


----------



## Emnige

Helen, so glad to hear from you   and glad to hear all is ok xxx

Juls, I love your catheter comment, really made me laugh! Can't wait to meet our girls xxx

Mari, hello  sorry to hear Geroge is poorly, hope he gets better soon xxx

AFM, have been testing out our steriliser! Took us a while to work out to use it but think we have the gist of it now, lol! Just trying to make sure I have everything ready for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Em - I just wanted to say huge good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of and I bet you don't sleep tonight with excitement.  Imagine this time tomorrow you'll be a Mummy to two beautiful little girls...sooooo exciting xxxxxxxxxx

Helen - phew is all I can say, I've been so worried about you and didn't want to post to say just how worried I was in case I alarmed others.  Thank goodnes all is well xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, so glad to hear all is ok but sorry to hear your suffering with your back,
Mari, nice to hear from u also and wow 5 mths already,
Kara, I've managed to get a pic of my bump on my avatar this was taken yesterday but am i aloud to do this as I wasn't sure.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks hyper, we can't wait to meet our lil girlies xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - just wanted to pop in to wish you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and DH and can't wait to hear all about the moment when your life changed forever xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Mrs T, your message nearly got me & DH in tears, happy tears!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I think you both will be having lots more happy tears Em xxx


----------



## Emnige

I'm sure we will  xxx

Just took my last bump picture so thought I would share it with you:










xxx


----------



## kara76

Sammy yes that's allowed as members can chose to show avatars or not

Gona log in to full ff mode to see piccies


----------



## kara76

Mari and helen lovely to see u girls posting. Panic over now u have posted helen

Mari how is motherhood?

Sammy lovely bump pic woo hoo

Em wow u have 2 babes in there, amazing. Ur tum looks mega tight too, my tyler bump was so tight it would hurt when she's danced inside me. 

Right make sure u have a nice hot cup of tea or coffee tonight cause its gona be a long long time before u will be drinking it hot again. Lol mind u I use to bf tyler and drink tea at the same time lol


----------



## Emnige

Yeah, it hurts when the breech twin moves but I love it!! I've stuffed myself silly today because I know I won't be eating for a long while!! Had a combine harvestor for one at harvestor earlier (spitroast chicken, chicken wings, sausage, chips, chicken breast) plus a big bowl of pasta before hand, then came home & had a cod cake, I did cook two cod cakes with some chips but could only manage one!! xxx


----------



## kara76

U little piggy lol


----------



## Emnige

Lol


----------



## Siany

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Em.  Hope it's not delayed for you.  Bye bye bump, hello babies!


----------



## Emnige

Lol thanks Siany xxx


----------



## sammy75

em, your bump is lovely and i'm starting to dread the size mine gonna be with another 7 wks of growing lol, glad you enjoyed stuffing today as you probably won't feel up to eating much tomorow with all the excitement so just as well you got your fill today lol.


----------



## Emnige

Lol, thank Sammy x Me and DH are wide awake, dint think we will be getting much sleep tonight!! x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Em. Hope you see this before you go in tomorrow. 
All the best. Can't wait to hear all about your girls x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sprinkles xxx


----------



## kara76

Em thinking of u and your dh


----------



## lou-lou12

Emnige - just wanted to wish you all the very best for today....cant wait to see pics


----------



## Ravan

Emnige good luck today.


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - Just wanted to send good luck vibes for today xxx I had one of those meals at Harvester the other week. It took forever to eat as I can only eat small portions so think I sat there for about an hour lol xxx Cant wait to hear the news.


----------



## EmmaLily

Em sooo sorry I wanted to post earlier but I had a midwife appointment at 9.00am and I really struggled to get out of bed this morning.  I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK!!! I am so excited for u and I hope it all goes ahead today for u.  Let us know how ur getting on once u get chance obviously.  


LittleMissM ~ I spoke to MW about my pain and she thinks its pelvis.  She suggested swimming and gentle walking but absolutely no lifting.  She is going to send me a booklet on Pelvis pain which will include exercises she wants me to do daily.  OMG the last thing I want to do is go anywhere near a swimsuit!!!  She said if that doesnt help or it get worse she said she would refer me.  I dont really want to be referred if I can help it so hoping they will help.  


I asked her about my dates and leaving me go over a fortnight cos my IVF dates say I should be 5 days earlier and she said they will go by my NHS scan.  I am a bit worried cos that would mean I could potentially be 19 days overdue at that point, FX this is something I wont have to worry about and LO will come on her due date (how lush would that be) but its something I cant seem to stop thinking about.  but on a postive note she is really happy with my progress and the baby's HB even tho my blood pressure is slightly low.  Also she said baby is laying across me which i had already guessed cos in the mornings when I wake up I can feel two little lumps either side which I am guessing is a little bum and head, its so cute.  


We sat there all nite last nite watching little punches and kicks it was amazing gone r the days of watching telly my bump was much more exciting.


Helen ~ Glad to hear ur well hun.  Panic over xxx


JK ~ Not long now.  How u feeling?  


Hope ur all well girls? 



xxx


----------



## kara76

Emmalily that's exactly what my mw told me and she was wrong as I discussed it with my consultant. Due date doesn't matter until such things as induction and prem labour when the concpetion does without doubt matter. Don't worry though hun chances are things will happen naturally.


----------



## Emnige

Ruby was born at 254pm weighing 4lb3 and Maisie was born at 256pn weighing 2lb11 they are on special care and doing well. Ruby has a cpap mask on to help clear her lungs and Maisie is on a drip but both doing well xxx


----------



## Ravan

wow beautiful names,glad they are both here and safe.Many congratulations to you both.Brilliant news.
Rest up and enjoy your babies


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Woohoo. Em! Fantastic news. Wonderful names. You must be so happy x


----------



## kara76

Em and dh congratulations of the birth of your daughters. Hope mummy is doing well


----------



## jo1985

Congrats hun beautiful lovely names . All the best mammy and daddy Xx


----------



## sun dancer

A massive congratulations 2 em & dh on the safe arrival of ur 2 daughters love their names glad they r both doing well hope mammy is doing well to  x x


----------



## jk1

Em - I have been checking all day for your news - Congratulations - I'm so glad that they are here safe and sound and beautiful names huni - hope you are ok too xxxx


----------



## BexyPob

Em and dh Congratulations, what wonderful news and such beautiful names too! Hope you are not too uncomfortable xx


----------



## sammy75

Em, glad all is well and now your daughters are here safe and well, congratulations to you and dh and hope they don't have to be in nicu too long, hope you make a speedy recovry also.


----------



## BelleBaby

Congratulations Em & Mr Em, the girls sound absolutely perfect xxx


----------



## Siany

Em, congratulations on the safe arrival of Ruby   and Maisie .  Such lovely names. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - many congratulations on the birth of your daughters. Glad to hear you are all well. Take care x


----------



## EmmaLily

Congratulations Em.  I'm loving the names.  Glad to hear they are both doing so well.  Look after urself hun xxx


----------



## Emnige

Just another quick update as I'm back on the ward. We ended up being transferred to Merthyr hospital as the Heath didn't have the cots available. The lady before me was postponed fir a few days as her twins were good weights. Ruby is on a ventilator to help her breath as she was struggling on her own, fingers crossed the consultant has said she can come off it tomorrow as long as she is well. Maisie is doing fab. I haven't seen them properly yet only briefly when they were delivered so hopefully I can go see them in the next hour. The midwives have been fantastic they have helped me manually express colostrum and boy did I produce a lot lol! Really can't wait to see them properly and hold them xxx


----------



## kara76

Em hope ur recovering well and omg I bet u can't wait for cuddles. Good ur producing already.


----------



## jo1985

Ah fab news things r going ok Merthyr hospital us prince Charles I work n live  just close by . Rest up tonight Xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Merthyr is not far Em. 
Glad to hear the girls are doing well. 
Hope you get lovely hugs. 
Keep us posted x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi em- what a nice bump picture, soon u will miss them!!! Your meal plan really make me chuckle!!! By the way which steriliser u are using, mine is tommee tepee… thumpsUP, anyway dh test run first and teach me how to use it, apparently only one push button
Ruby and Maisie are very beautiful names and congratulations to you both and well done you with the bf!

Hi kara- love the motherhood even though not has a chance to enjoy a cup of hot tea as everytime I make one and he wanna to feed, crikey!!!

Hi ya Sprinkles how are you?

Hi emmalily- don’t worry about the edd date, I have 3 different date given, end of the day I just wanna to get the bump a squeeze and ask george its time to come out to have tea lol, george was born on 38 weeks, perfect little cheeky monkey! As for the pelvis pain, please ask your gp to refer you to physio, this is very important as really help me

Hi sun dancer- how are you and the twins?
Hi to all ladies I have missed, need help as I can't seems to find Aston Parson teething powder, any idea where can I get one?


----------



## jk1

Em - how was your first full day with your gorgeous little girls? xxxx

Ladies - i have a quick question - for the first scan - is it a belly scan or a normal scan?  I am wondering if i need to fill my bladder or not.......

xx


----------



## kara76

Em update please lol. Hope your feeling ok

Jk it will be dildo cam so empty bladder. When is your scan? How u finding the waiting for the scan going?


----------



## jk1

thanks Kara - i will make sure it is v empty then!! hahaha  its a week today - i'm finding it quite difficult to be honest - i keep reading about all these ladies who have loads of symptoms and are less pg than me (time wise i mean!!) and i have nothing - just v slightly sore boobs and peeing a lot in the night (6 times last night) but i think both of those are progesterone related anyway......i am wishing my time off work away at the moment x


----------



## kara76

The wait for the scan is hard hun. I didn't have any symptoms and omg I poked my boobs a lot and think I made then sore lol


----------



## jk1

hahaha - yes i think thats why mine are a bit sore!! good job i'm not at work or they would be thinking i was a freak!! lol


----------



## kara76

When is your scan hun? I didn't feel pregnant very much at all, had a few gagging times when brushing teeth around 10weeks and that was really it til bump came


----------



## jk1

its a week today - so not too long to wait now although in my head it feels like its about 10 years away!


----------



## kara76

Get the weekend out the way and it will be here in no time. I tested pretty early so had my first scan and 6 + 3


----------



## jk1

oh thats good - mine will be at 7 weeks 1 day - ages away but hopefully if all is well should give us a good piccie!! hahaha


----------



## kara76

I had a 7 + 3 too lol. I think tyler was the most scanned baby ever. 

6 + 3
7 + 3
9 + 3
10+1 for the bbc
12
12 nt scan
14 cervix scan
Every 2 weeks cervix scan with the occassional quick scan from con
30 week 4d
33 weeks 
40+9 last ever scan 

Mad or what


----------



## jk1

Wow - mad but i like - especially the one for the bbc!! hahaha I said to kev that if all is well i can already see myself paying for some private scans in between the nhs ones!!


----------



## kara76

I was scanned and interviewed for the news and they even got luke to talk too lol


----------



## jk1

hahaha - thats brilliant - i bet he was impressed!! Kev would kill me i think!!


----------



## kara76

He thought he was just coming to see the scan but they lucy owen directed a question at him. They still use the clip sometimes on the news , I know its my belly as I have a mole right under my scarred tummy button lol


----------



## jk1

Hahaha - i will look out for it!!!


----------



## jk1

The clip not the mole!! rofl rofl


----------



## kara76

It is a beautiful mole lol


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies just had my appt letter for my datin scan by my dates ill be 11+4 Sooo excited been 2 weeks since lasy scan at 7+3 .


----------



## Emnige

Hi all, just a quick post from me. Maisie is doing well and continuing to breath on her own, she is now on full feeds. Hopefully can have a cuddle later and fingers crossed start to breast feed her. Rubie is off the ventilator and is on a cpap machine which is a good move in the right direction. Ruby has some jaundice so looks a smurf under a blue light! They are both so perfect and beautiful, such precious little girls, am getting emotional now, keep crying as so happy xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - so glad that you are all doing well and getting cuddles. I'm not surprised you are emotional x


----------



## sammy75

Em, it won't be long and u will be taking them home, they sound like they are 2 strong little girls and no wonder your crying with such happiness, it must be overwhelming, take care and hope ruby doesn't need to stay on the cpap much longer.


----------



## LittleMissM

Em - My internet has been down and I have been desperate to hear some news   So glad all ok and the little darlings are doing so well. Love the names. Your not far from me, I am about 15 mins drive from Prince Charles!!!!


----------



## jo1985

Em lovely to hear the girls r doing well and hopefully get ur cwtches .
Little miss m where u live I'm aberdare so 20 mins from Merthyr but work over there


----------



## Emnige

Just got back from cuddles with Maisie, was amazing. I didn't want to give her back!! DH also had cuddles with Maisie and we were both allowed to touch Ruby xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Oh Em!!! That's so nice. Pray you get to cuddle Ruby soon. 
You must feel do blessed x


----------



## EmmaLily

Em I am so pleased for u.  I bet it was amazing finally getting to have a cwtch fx u can have a cwtch with Ruby very soon.  Hope ur feeling well in urself and ur recovering after ur c section?  


Happy St David's Day girls!!! I cant wait for next year when I will have LO to dress up lol.  


xxx


----------



## jk1

Em - so glad you got to have a cuddle with Maisie and I'm sure cuddles with Ruby won't be long now!! xxx

Ladies - I have a strange issue with my face - as in it puffed up a bit yesterday and I look like a cross between a puffer fish and a hamster - do you think it could be the steroids although I have been on them since mid January so seems a bit strange to just start happening now.  Kev said my eyes look a bit drawn too but this could be because my cheeks are so puffy!! I do look attractive at the moment hahaha xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Em - Thats so lovely glad things r going well. How is Ruby now?

Jo - I live the other side of Merthyr in a little village about 15 mins from Dowlais top. I am always in Aberdare with work 

JK1 - Go and get it checked out, best be safe than sorry. Cant suggest what it might be as not been on the steroids sorry.


----------



## kara76

Aww em glad u had cuddles

Jk could be moon face from the steriods 

Emmalily I have tyler a lush outfit for today hehe I'm excited

Littlemiss how's baby and bump. Bet its hard going with a growing bump and a baby


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - It is getting hard, especially now pgp has kicked in. I have good and bad days though. Sleep is getting better as Jack is getting better, but he still isnt sleeping through the night. He is 7 months old now, I am thinking of changing his night feed to water instead of milk to encourage a sleep through, what do you think?
Bump has grown enormous and when I was in physio woh other preggers ladies the other day every one was amazed I was nearly 23 weeks and thought I didnt have long to go  I wish!!! lol
Is Tyler better?


----------



## kara76

Tyler is much better thanks hun, she was really poorly.

Tyler didn't sleep through til 15months ( did for 3 weeks at 10months) I bf here through the night and it wasn't until I stopped that that she slept, I tried water but she was having none of it as she wanted the breast. Ur bottle feeding so deffo try water or food before bed if he's waking hungry


----------



## jk1

Kara - i bet Tyler will look lovely!! - moon face? hahaha oh i love the meds!!


----------



## kara76

Serious lol they do say moonface which does make ur face moon shape lol. Sounds nuts doesn't it. I will post piccie of **


----------



## jk1

I just googled it hahaha I guess mine is a bit moon shaped - like a big massive full moon!! i can't leave the house now!! hahaha


----------



## EmmaLily

JK ~ Im not sure either about the  puffiness hun but why don't u ring the clinic (presuming they gave u the steroids) and perhaps they can advise u.  I love the comment about looking attrative at the mo.  I keep saying to DH I thought u was supposed to bloom and get a lovely glow during pregnancy, well I am still waiting lol!!!  I won't worry too much about early pregnancy symptoms in the beginning I was really lucky and only really had trieness and I am sure this started after my 7 weeks scan.  One minute I would be sitting talking the next I would be fast asleep....which could be really embrassing when at the in-laws house lol.  Not long now for u scan hun.  


Kara ~ Awwww bless her they look so cute in their outfits.  We used to laugh cos my mam loved dressing us up in ours and me and our sister vowed we wouldnt do it to our kids but I think it will have to be done.....I cant wait. 

Do u remember that advert on telly advertising the bread the one when the girl whos about 14 walks in and shouts at her mum "The only one!!!" and storms off in her welsh costume.  Well my sisters believes I was like cos when I was 9/10 I was so tall.  Every St David's I have that image in my head and me and my sisters have a little laugh.  My mam used to beg us to wear our costumes even just so she could have a photo....bless her.  I hate dressing up even now I think it will effect me for the rest of my life lol.  

xxx  
xxx


----------



## jk1

I text'd Kev to tell him about moon face and he called and couldn't speak because he was laughing so much, when he did calm down he said that the dog might start howling at me!!!! - thanks Kev!! hahaha xx


----------



## Emnige

hello everyone this is nigel ( emnige dh) trying to post pictures of our girls lol 








maisie









ruby


----------



## jk1

Awww Emnigh dh & Em they are beautiful!!!! xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Em and dh ur daughters r beautiful u must b so sooo proud x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww so beautiful x


----------



## sammy75

Em and dh they are so beutiful, well done to you both.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

How cute. Thanks for posting Nigel. 
Congrats to you and Em x


----------



## jo1985

Gorgeous girls Xx


----------



## EmmaLily

OMG they are so cute.  U must both be so proud.  Congratulations again.

xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh em your girls are beautiful 

How are u feeling?


----------



## Ravan

Just perfect,thanks for posting them...we've been waiting   Beautiful!


----------



## Siany

Em and Nige - they are gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## BexyPob

Ow Em and Nige they are absolutely beautiful, thanks for posting the pics xx


----------



## Sarah411

Emnige, your 2 little girls are absolutely beautiful. Has it sunk in yet your a Mummy? Hope you and babies are doing well xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Ahhh Em the piccies made me cry, they are soo beautiful!  How are you feeling after the section?  Is it really sore?  Hope you get some more cuddles very soon x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks everyone they are so precious and perfect. 

Kara, feeling tired, sore and achy but so happy!
Sarah, I can't believe I'm a mum of 2! It's the best feeling in the world x
Belle, it's sore but the pain relief takes the edge off x

Off to get a good nights sleep, hope you are all ok x


----------



## jo1985

Em hope u had a gd ngts kip .
Hi to everyone hope ur enjoying the lovely weather .
Had reallly gd days Yest n today even tho had ms was only the once n have had a very increased appetite eating loads god help getting into wedding dress LOL


----------



## sammy75

Jo, glad your ms is starting to ease off and u got a good excuse to not fit in to your dress lol.

Em, hope u managed to get some rest last night and hope the babies are on they way to coming home soon,

Hi everyone else today and hope mums, bumps, and little ones are doing ok,

Afm, starting to struggle in work now and getting lots of bh and feet hurting like hell but so looking forward to meeting my baby soon.


----------



## sammy75

Jo, glad your ms is starting to ease off and u got a good excuse to not fit in to your dress lol.

Em, hope u managed to get some rest last night and hope the babies are on they way to coming home soon,

Hi everyone else today and hope mums, bumps, and little ones are doing ok,

Afm, starting to struggle in work now and getting lots of bh and feet hurting like hell but so looking forward to meeting my baby soon.


----------



## Emnige

Update on Ruby and Maisie: Maisie has a bit of a temperature in the night but is ok now, Ruby is on Cpap for 4 hours then off for 6 and this cycle is being repeated daily. Ruby looks much better and both are doing well. I can't wait to bring them home x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - brilliant news that they are both doing so well x


----------



## jk1

Em - thats fab news - hopefully it won't be long till they are in that lovely nursery of theirs!! xxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Hi girls, thought I would post over here as today was my official test date and had a lovely positive (although I have been testing for the last 6 days, 6 tests and all positive - I think I might stop now  )

Wanted to ask a question about all the numbers that people use, all this 6 + 3 - not sure what it means  , so was hoping one of you lovely ladies could help me out...


----------



## jo1985

6+3 wud b hun 6 weeks and 3 days pregnant congrats on.ur positive result bettyboo.


----------



## sammy75

Congrats betty and welcome to the thread.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Jo, I get that.  Thanks for the welcome sammy!

So next question is when do you count the 6 + 3 from - doing it this way we obviously know the exact date of conception but seen somewhere that you can also count from last AF?


----------



## jo1985

I believe that the day u test ur 4 weeks pg as with my clinic they scan u 3 weeks later when u 7 weeks .


----------



## kara76

U are classed at 4 weeks pg 14 days post ec. Last af doesn't count when ivf


----------



## kara76

Betty welcome to the madness lol. Lovely to see u here


----------



## Emnige

Welcome Betty an congrats!

Has a nice long cuddle with Maisie earlier and held Ruby for about 10 mins but she kept setting her alarms off so had to go bck in her incubator so DH didn't have a cuddle   hopefully tomorrow he will x


----------



## BelleBaby

Hiya Betty, welcome to the thread! 

Em, Ruby sounds like a proper fighter, getting stronger every day.  Lovely that you had long cuddles with Maisie xx


----------



## BettyBoo1

Thanks Kara - that makes sense now!

Em - hope you & DH get lots of cuddles today


----------



## Helen85

Hello everyone , god I have missed so much!!!!

Em- just wanted to say congrats on the birth of ur beautiful little girls . So glad to hear that they are doing so well. Sending loads of love to u and ur husband xx

How are all the pregnant ladies ?? I will have a read back and get up to date with everyone.

Welcome to anyone new I'm sure ill get to know u well over the next week or so once I'm back on track with everything on the thread.


Xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hey ladies can I join you?

How have I not found this thread until now? I could have been posting for at least 5 days   

Now I'm going to read the last few pages and catch up!

K x


----------



## kara76

Rk lovely yo see u here yay


----------



## Redkay75

Well this is where you all are then! Hi Jk, Helen, Sammy, Emnige, Betty, Kara and I was worried I would lose all my FF firends now I was up the duff!

Jk - Moonface is my favourite character form my favourite book 'The magic Faraway Tree' so it aint all bad!  One of my colleagues was on steroids when she had her IVF twins and she got moonface and insomnia from the steroids, she used to nap all lunch time in the staff room (5 years ago now). I'm on the roids too but seem to be ok this time had a spot of insomnia at the beginning but that seems to have calmed down now, I'm sure I'm getting more chin hairs though mmmmmmmm delightful!

Emnige - The pics of the girls are just beautiful, they sound to be doing very well enjoy all the hugs and love! 

Betty - If you want to make sure of your dates there is a calculator on the front page of FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_ivfcalculate&Itemid=199 if you put in your EC date it'll give you your EDD and loads of other info. 

AFM - I'm 4+4 today and aches and pains in belly have mostly gone, nausea in the middle of the day is getting slightly stronger but not really a problem at all, I'm constantly burping and farting (at least they aren't as VILE as they were last week! ) apart from that I feel entirely normal but ridiculously happy!  I ahd a BETA hcg on Thursday which was 571 and I have another blood test for 12/03 which should be about 10,000 - 23,000 and a scan on 23/03 Spain wanted a scan at the same time as the 2nd blood test but that seems silly as it won't show much, they seem ok with waiting another 10 days, but I wish I could do both...maybe I should


----------



## kara76

Rk once hcg levels reach 1000 a sac would be visble, a fetal pole maybe! Babys or babies heart starts to beat between week 5 and 7. Its amazing and your uterus us growing all the time

Hey u won't lose any ff now ur up the duff but u might lose real friends if you carrying on farting hehe


----------



## Redkay75

Kara -   that's what my DH says


----------



## BettyBoo1

RK - great to see you over here too.  Thanks for the link, I have never allowed myself to consider being in this position so its all a bit new, but I think I understand it now.

Feel slightly sicky at times during the day too, but DH is really happy about that as it is a symptom, I'm not sure it is so great    One thing that was weird, is that I have just done weekly shop and I thought about spoiling myself with a big bar of chocolate (I love chocolate!) but the thought of it chocolate really turned me off


----------



## Redkay75

Betty - Dh and I just did the shop too (at waitrose far less stressful than Morriscums!), bought a few extras after reading on foods for veggie mums to be like walnuts and spinach, and strangly nothing chocolatey too but I think thats an oversight rather than a choice, one that will soon be rectified!


----------



## sammy75

Redkay, nice to see another ff over on this thread and hopefully there are going to be more of the ladies cycling joining us soon,

Hi everyone today and hope everyone ok.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Redkay. And welcome. 
Congrats on your BFP. 
I'm a CRGW girl too. 
You and I had our egg collections on the same day in July. 
I saw you briefly through the door!
Nice to see you here. 
I've been following the CRGW thread avidly. 

Betty and Redkay. 
You must be really excited for your first scan. 

Hi to everyone else. 
Sammy. Wow you are really close now. 
Em. How are the girls?


----------



## sammy75

Sprinkles, I can't believe how quick it is has gone myself and even though I am starting to struggle a bit with still working and feeling so tired I just want time to slow down a bit as I don't feel ready to lose my bump yet lol.


----------



## Redkay75

Sprinkles - I vaguely remember seeing your oh looking quite terrified  are you CRGW again I've had Spanish donor eggs in Valencia this time but using CRGW as my home clinic just can't keep away from there! so we all cycled together in July and look at Em with her girls and Sammy now ready to pop, I'm glad we both got here at last I'm still pinching myself! So you are 5 months ish how are you doing?

Sammy - cant wait to have a bump, I'm that shaped anyway and often get asked when I'm due (last time in Jan) so I can't wait to be able to answer rather than make them all embarrassed by saying I'm not preggers! I'm so gonna milk this pregnancy as long as it lasts, I might ask for a rolls chair in class so I can roll about the room from kid to kid!  

K x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi K. 
Yes. I've had three goes at CRGW. Three pregs. 
Three times on this BFP thread. 
Hoping third time lucky!!!!!

CRGW are the best. 
I just need Mrs T to get here now. Will make my year x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Sprinkles, you are my star. Its definately third time lucky for you my lovely. 
I always stalk this thread to follow my old cycle buddies and because I'm busting to be here too. I hope I will be making your year soon. I just showed DH and he said he just needs me to get on this thread too. I'm crying now xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Aw Hun! You made me cry now too. 
Few more weeks and we'll get you here. 
xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww sorry about that, you can blame your hormones. Hope so Hun xxx


----------



## sammy75

Mrs t, I so hope you will be back on this thread to stay very soon, I am following your journey and just praying that you get your bfp hun.


----------



## Redkay75

MrsT - I'm not sure why but of all the ff peeps it's you I most wish to have success I think a lot of it has to do with how thoroughly supportive and welcoming you are to all of us on the thread, you have been there for each of us in our times of need. Much love lady k x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy & K - thanks so much, your kind words mean an awful lot. I'm lucky to have so much support xxx


----------



## kara76

I'm team mrs t too lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey, there's my number one fan! I could get used to team Mrs T, this is quite a love fest, just what I need ready for my FET xxx


----------



## kara76

U know how much u love my snogs lol.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I do, he he and bum rubs, lol.


----------



## LittleMissM

Mrs RedKay and Betty - Welcome to the group, lovely to see you over here!

Emnige - Ah bless your dh mine is such a techno phobe he would never have done it. The girls are amazing and so gorgeous, I cant believe they look so different already. I know they arent identical but at this age all babies look alike but you can clearly see a difference in the pics.


----------



## Helen85

Welcome redkay and Betty  

All the ladies on here are just brilliant for support, they'll keep u though the next 9 months 

Mrs t- there's a place waiting over here for u Hun, never wanted anyone to succeed as much as u!! U and Ur dh deserve it Soooo much 2012 is your year lovely xx

Em- how's your lovely girlies xx

Sammy - how u feeling Hun? Nit long for us now 6 weeks for u 7 weeks for me  I am getting a little nervous i will admit xx

Kara - hope u and little Tyler are good xx


----------



## Helen85

Jules - how's your lo doing  , well I hope. Xx

Emmalily , sue and sprinkles - how are your pregnancy's going ? Hope all smoothly  xx

Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Sorry for the me post but feel wired today, want to cry or rage at everything, why does the dog want constant cuddles? how does dust resettle so darn quickly? How do you get mucky finger prints on every door and corner of the house? why won't photo shop do want I want? Aarrrggghh


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post from me whilst I have a spare few seconds, sorry for no personals but I read everyday and am sending you all lots of love.

The hospital have been fab and put me and dh up in a double parents room so I haven't left the hospiral yet which is great as I can be with our girls. Ruby was moved into the same room as her sister last night which is fab. They are right next to each other. Ruby is no longer on Cpap, she is on a drip but hopefully will be off this today. Still checking Ruby for jaundice as she is still a bit jaundiced but not enough to need to go under the light. 

Maisie is continuing to do well. Tried her on the breast for the first time last night as she was showing willing, she had a good few sucks and latched on well. Tried again this morning but she was too tired but by 2 she was awake enough ti have a few sucks.

Hoping to hold Ruby skin to skin for the first time around 4ish and try her in the breast but I don't think she is ready for it yet but practise is good
Lots of love to all xxx

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Em - great to get your updates. You've got two little fighters there, sounds like they are doing really well. Hope you will all be home as a family soon x


----------



## Redkay75

Em - great news on the girls, it must feel great to get ruby skin to skin they are doing so very well you must be very proud. The hospital sounds fab how are you healing after the c section?

K x


----------



## Emnige

Had amazing skin to skin with Ruby and dh has cuddles also. Ruby made the cutest sound which set me off crying! Didn't get to try her on the breast as she has been tube fed but she was suckling and liking for it which is a good sign 

RK, csection wound healing well, not as scary as I thought it would look! Although dh said I made him laugh when taking dressing off as I was scared something from inside me would fall out!!! 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Oh Em wonderful news about your two lo's they are doing so well in such a short space of time. You must be so pleased Maisie has taken to breast feeding, sure Ruby won't be fab behind, big hugs xxxxxx

Jo best of luck on Tues, be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, glad babies are doing so well,

Helen, I know not long for us now, we could even go at the same time as a week is not a lot of difference,

Jk, good luck for your scan, is it tomorow coz I thought it was wed,

Hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok little ones too.


----------



## Emnige

Does anyone know if the university hospital if Wales in Heath have a room which you can express breast milk in? I have been doing this in Merthyr hospital and am a bit concerned once our girls get transferred there I won't have the facility to express on site


----------



## sammy75

Em, they do have a room for expressing as my friend was using it when she had her twins and I remember her saying how good the machine was.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sammy, fingers crossed we can get them transferred ckoser to home tomorrow x hope you and everyone else is well xxx


----------



## sammy75

I'm doing ok apart from after driving today I now am in agony in my pelvis like my bones are being pulled open its hurting to walk. Hope u manage to get transferred tomorow.


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - I have terrible pelvis issues too, just been to see a physio but am off work today in agony. Try putting a plastic carrier bag on the seat to swivel yourself in one motion into the car. This keeps the pelvis in line and not jar causing the pain. Getting in and out of bed is an issue for me too and I have some tricks if your suffering. Physio also said baths are banned and showers only from now on. Thank god the shower isnt over tha bath!!!!

Emnige - Ah all sounds so fab, brought a tear to my eye. Im glad Prince Charles are looking after you, after having Jack in the Heath and now not being able to go back this is my hospital now and I have been so nervous about it, but your experience has soothed me a little. How are the girls now?

Helen - Apart from pelvis issues I am ok thanks hun, getting big, slow and just want to wallow! How about you? Not long now huh?!


----------



## BexyPob

Jo - enjoy your scan tomorrow chick, you've waited a long time for this, I know you'll be nervous and you are defo allowed to cry, 6 years worth of joy waiting to come out when you see that scan  xx


----------



## kara76

Quickie as off to zumba

Jo what time is scan and post as soon as u can. Loads of luck hun


----------



## Redkay75

Jo (jk) - just in case you miss it on the other thread sending you extra bestest wishes on here too! K x

Registered pregnancy with my doctors today and asked whether they will prescribe my Oestrogen and progesterone support with a Locum though so no answers til Friday when it's been to board! Fingers crossed. 

Love to all K x


----------



## BelleBaby

Loving your updates Em, thanks for posting them!

Hi everyone xx


----------



## Juls78

emnige- congratulations on your beautiful girls- lovely names too- we debated maisie too but couldnt agree on spelling lol look forward to hearing all about your journey to bring them home xxx

jk i know i have told you tonight in chat but good luck for tomorrow hun, i will be thinking of you. xxx
sorry its a quickie- need to get lo off to bed

julsxx


----------



## BettyBoo1

JK - good luck for scan to day , thinking of you.

RK - another step further along, exciting!  I wanted to see the dr who referred us for IVF as he is really lovely, so don't have appointment until next Friday.  Just   everything is okay.  All this waiting is driving me a bit loopy


----------



## kara76

Jo I will be waiting for ur post today


----------



## EmmaLily

Jo Good luck for ur scan today hun.  I got everything crossed for u    xxx 


Hope ur all well girls! 

xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your good luck messages, however it wasn't good news today - there is a sac but don't think there is anything in it - I have to be re-scanned on monday to confirm.......we are totally devastated but I knew it was too good to be true for us.

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

Oh jo I am so very sorry. I totally understand your pain and lean on eachother for support and know we are all here for u


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jo - I am so so sorry, words are not enough at a time like this. Know that you've got loads of support here. Thinking of you and Kev.xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Jo ~ I am sorry hun I wish there was something I could say. Could it be a late implanter and that is why there was no heartbeat yet? Did the clinic give u any indication that there could still be a positive outcome at the end of this? Obviously don't want to intentionally get ur hopes out but I am 5 days behind in size as to what I should be so looks like we had a late implanter. Look after each other hun. We r all here for u xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi Emmalily - well we got our dates wrong - we thought we were 7 weeks but Amanda told us we were 6 weeks - if i'm honest when Lorraine did the scan she said the sac looks really good and she thought she could see a little something right on the edge (i could see what she was looking at too).  Amanda then came and scanned me too and she said that she knows its hard but that she wants me to stay on the meds and see what happens on Monday - i think its more of a formality though xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Jo ~ U never know hun!!! FX and I will be       its just a late implanter.  Also it might explain why ur figures was so low in the beginning cos mine were also low!!!  Its going to be a long week init?  Really thinking of u both and sending u a massive   .  

xxx


----------



## sammy75

Jo, I really hope that it is just a slow grower and they find a heartbeat on monday, take care and will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - i so hope lorraine was right and the sac was good and like emmalilly said you've got a late implanter. 

K x


----------



## jo1985

Jo I realy hope that all b ok and just bit to early to see anything more . All best for next scan thinking off u x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Jo. 
Hang in there hun. 
I'm here to give you a bit of hope. 
At 6 weeks, Amanda scanned me, and I had a small sac with nothing in it. 
At 7weeks I had a yolk sac with tiny pole with no HB. 
At 8 weeks we saw bubba with a heart beat. 
I have a good feeling. Hang in there xx


----------



## jk1

Thank you ladies - Sprinkles that has given me a little hope - fingers crossed mine goes the same way - I was chatting to my friend earlier and exactly the same happened to her - nothing but a sac at 6 weeks and then at 8 weeks everything was there - it seems its happened to a lot of ladies - we will see though - i'm not getting my hopes up - again - just going to try and stay calm for the next few days and see what Monday brings xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I have a similar story scanned at 5 & 6 weeks and no HB and thet would 'confirm' a pregnancy we saw hb by the 7th week so hold on in there, ur wee sac is so small it can be hard to detect it all this early on.


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick post, Jo, can't imagine how you must be feeling. Praying that it is a late implanter


----------



## BexyPob

Jo really thinking of you Hun, this will be such a hard weekend for you sending every hope to you that you have a late implanter just as others have experienced. Loads of love to both you and Kev xxxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

sprinkles i see by your ticker today is the anniversary off ur girls wana say thinking off u xx


----------



## Helen85

Jo - honestly praying for a positive outcome Monday, I'm sure it's going to be the longest weekend ever, as the ladies that have had similar circumstances all is not lost yet sweetheart, try and keep ur pma hat on (easy for me to say I know ) sending u millions and millions of hugs xxx


----------



## kara76

Hi everyone

How are u all

Sprinkles I hope the anniversary of your sad lost wasn't too painful- god what a crap thing to say as of course it was but u know what I mean

Afm we are potty training and day 3 today and first day at nursery so expected a lot of accidents and tyler had none,totally amazing even the staff are gobsmacked

Juls what u doing wed? I'm off to krazy kids with a few ivfers


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jo, thinking of you and praying that Monday brings good news for you    

Hey Kara, go Tyler on the potty training that's awesome

Juls I'm one of the krazy kids gang, be nice to meet you   

Hi everyone


----------



## Juls78

Just a quickie as on phone in dark writing for e to drop off. She is nearly there.
Would be lovely to meet up to. What time are you meeting ?i have baby massage till 3 so would probably be too late . boo!

Decided to start weaning tomorrow. e is 20 weeks so s bit early but i think she is ready . only dusting with baby rice for s week too see. time is moving do fast.

Jk- i have been mulling over what to say to you. this bloody rollrrcoaster is not fair. You deserve a break. i am sending all my positive thoughts to you sweetie and hope next week gives you the isgood news you deserve. Xxxxxx

julsxx


----------



## Juls78

Please excuse typos ! Lol


----------



## Redkay75

Sprinkles -   for your anniversary.

Jk - I left a message on the the CRGW thread too but I'm thinking and hoping for you so hard        

Kara - Congrats on the potty training success!  

Juls - Good luck with weaning, I'm sure you know when the time is right it's right regardless of chronological age.

WBW - you here too yet ?

Betty Boo - how you doing? the 3ww is WAY crazier than the 2ww and I never thought anything would beat that!

Emnige - How are the girls, hope they are doing well, have you moved to the Heath yet?

Sammy - thanks for your support.

Hi to EmmaLilly, Jo, LittleMissM, Bellebaby, Helen, SarahJane, and of course MrTt and Bexy!

AFM - after a small bleed early yesterday morning I went to CRGW for a reassurance scan and saw 2 gestational sacs, both with yolks and Lorraine thought there might be the start of the fetal pole in both too, evidently bleeding is quite common so scary but hopefully inconsequential. I have had another small bleed today but no pain as such so fingers crossed. In the back of my mind I am thinking rationally (or maybe irrationally, I'm not sure) that with 2 in there I can 'afford to lose one' I know that sounds so wrong in every way but it certainly helps me stay sane. Andy has suddenly realised that it is real and he will have to be a stay at home Dad (always been the plan as being a teacher I have the better wage and holidays, so we would get more time together as a a family) with possibly 2 babies and he has NO idea at all about babies   On the way back from the clinic (after crying like a baby, bless him!) he said, in all seriousness, "Do babies just EAT milk?" "When do you give the jar mush?" I had to pull over I was laughing so much! I'm just worried about the 140-200 nappies a week with twins!  

For those Hcg watchers out there scores are 4w2d =571 5w3d = 18,623 !!!!


----------



## BelleBaby

JK thinking of you and crossing everything that you get some positive news on Monday


----------



## BettyBoo1

Redkay - you are right this 3WW (and as I tested early it is almost a 4WW) is making me go loopy.  It seems that time is just going so slowly.  I am away with work for a couple of days now so hopefully that will take my mind off it,but any tips for stopping me going crazy would be good    It is hard not having negative thoughts as I don't really have any symptoms so not sure if it is all a dream, but only 12 days until scan.

Such good news about your scan and twins, wow!  No idea about HCG but it sounds good.

WBW - don't think we have seen you over here yet?

JK -     for Monday and good news x

Hi to everyone else, hopefully I will start getting to know you all in the near future if all goes well!


----------



## Helen85

Redkay- how awesome theres two little ones on there for u  ur dh will certainly have his hands full lol. The numbers look awesome by the way , bet u are feel much more relaxed after seeing them so high.

Jk - biggest good luck for tomorrow !!!! I will have everything crossed xxxxxx


----------



## Emnige

Good luck for tomorrow Jo x


----------



## sammy75

hi to everyone today, sorry no personals as there seems to be quite a few of us now so getting completely lost atm so i think i need to have  a good read back a few pages.

hope your all feeling ok though, little ones too.

jk, really praying that you get good news tomorow,   .

afm, not much really happening apart from getting lots of pressure pains and braxton hicks, also got midwife tomorow so hoping this baby has turned as i'm not liking the idea of having the docs manually turn her, also this is my last week in work so can't wait to start mat leave and get final preps done out of the way.


----------



## jo1985

Gd luck tom jo . Sorry not been on her much all weeken have been really ill just don't know if it id bad ms or I've eaten sum it at my hen party Fri . Just can't stop being sick water not stayibg down either my urine is btown sorry tmi just feel rotten even called in sick tom first time in 13 months


----------



## EmmaLily

JK good luck for tomorrow I got everything crossed for u and praying sooooo hard its good news for u.  

Jo ~ Hope u feel better soon. Perhaps u should ring ur midwife hun if u cant keep water down.  There are a lot of nasty bugs going around but better to be safe than sorry.  

Em ~ Hope ur two little ones are going well. 

Hope ur all well girls.  

xxx


----------



## Redkay75

JK -                                                                 

Jo hope your Hen night was all the fun in the world!

K x


----------



## Helen85

Jo - just sending a quick       for today's scan , I'll be keeping a eye out for news which I'm sure will be good news , much love Hun xxx


----------



## jk1

Hi all, thank you for your messages, unfortunately it wasn't to be, I'm coming off the meds today and Amanda said I will miscarry over the next couple of weeks. We are devastated but trying to look forward to starting our next cycle in may.

Jo xxx


----------



## jo1985

Jo I'm really sorry for u hun big hugs x


----------



## Emnige

Jo   so sorry Hun x


----------



## sammy75

jk, so sorry, i cant imagine how devastated you must be but i wish and pray that you will get your baby, lots of hug to you and dh and take care.


----------



## EmmaLily

Jo I am so sorry hun, I dont know what to say. I just want to send u a massive hug.  Look after each other and take the time u need.  We r all here for u  xxx


----------



## Juls78

jo- i am lost for words,    for you both.   

julsxx


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - again I am thinking of you and Kev and send you all my best wishes!    

K x


----------



## sammy75

redkay, didn't realize you were having another scan today so a belated congrats on two little heartbeats, 

hi everyone else today and hope your all feeling ok and little ones too.

afm, midwife referred me to see consultant next monday for presentation scan as she is certain baby is still breech so depending on if she turns by next week then they will prob try to turn her which i am dreading.


----------



## LittleMissM

Jo - I am so sorry hun, I had high hopes, Im so sorry hun - big hugs xxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - I wasn't meant to be but after the bleeds over the weekend GP made an appt. with the Early Pregnancy Unit for me and even though I had reassurance after scan on Friday I wanted to keep appt. as when you are on their books it's easier to get help if you need it up to 13 weeks.  It means the chances of getting to the end are now 95%! I felt like such a fraud as I had stopped bleeding, so many other women there, one women you could hear breaking her heart in one of the rooms, horrible, my heart went out to her!  

K x


----------



## sammy75

redkay, it's so horrible isn't it as it messes with your emotions due to yourself being overjoyed with what you have finally been given but you feel so devastated for the women that have it taken away from them, life is so cruel at times.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jo, I am so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to you.  I just don't know what to say.  

Sending lots of hugs

Sue


----------



## lou-lou12

Jo - i cant even begin to imagine what you are going through....and i know words will never be enough but i am thinking of you hun 

Big


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jo, I am so sorry. Thinking of you lots, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

jo i am so sorry. thinking of you and dh. hugs and love to you both xx


----------



## kara76

jo still thinking of u

Redkay great news for u. I've been one of those ladies breaking their heart in epu. 

Em how are u and your girls? How's the breast feeding and expressing?

How's everyone

Afm we seem to have nailed potty training, tyler has been in knickers for a week with only 1 small accident on day 1. So clever


----------



## Juls78

jo - still stuck for words. life can be so cruel xxx

Kara- well done to you both- you waited until she was ready obviously so less stress then.  how did the soft -play go today next time lol !!!!

cant stp to chat too much tonight. off to hospital to see my nan. but hello to all xx


----------



## jo1985

Jo really sorry to hear u news thinking off u .
How is everyone. ?? I ve been really poorly over weekend had constant sickness for 48 hours not even water stayed down seems mayb a bug , stomach still tender pulled muscle being sick soo much but getting bk to myself . Ms still around lasting till lunch time but managin slowly.my wedding dress came in today so went to try on omg love it but wow I look pregnant LOL .
kara well done on potty training I'm with u on that Charlie been doing fpr bout 10 days now got his big boy pants on n Ben great one accident so far tells me wen want s potty. Only thing he had had poo on it n will fluff all day but not go on it for it so that next stage. He went on potty in plsygroup today and big toilet in our singing grouphe picked up really quick he s 2 end off month . 
Hi ti everyone else Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - I still hear that poor lady crying in my mind and (very selfishly) thank my lucky stars it wasn't me that day. I can imagine the pain as we all obviously have in our worst fears and remember not believing we would ever get this far after our first cycle's crapy ending.   Congrats on the potty training. 

I had another scare today and lost more blood this time it was fresh with clots, obviously I freaked out called the clinic and Amanda scanned me you could see the 2 embies and heartbeats amazingly and also see a bleed on the side of one of the sacs. Amanda was totally reassuring and said that although I could cotinue to bleed the whole pregnancy a, it shouldn't be dangerous and b, there's nothing I can do to make it stop even standing on my head for 8 month. I'm going to try and relax even with the bleeds and carry on. I've got a school trip tomorrow and I'm glad I do have to cancel cos it would break the kid's hearts. 

Hope all are well

K x


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been quiet on here lately, have been finding it hard to get time to post as spending all day in hospital and by time I get home I go straight to bed.

Ruby and Maisie are doing well. They were transferred to our local hospital last Thursday so we are closer to home. Both are in cots and Maisie hot cot was taken out yesterday. Ruby now weighs 4lb12 and Maisie is now 3lb7. I am expressing enough milk for them both but have reśorted to bottles as the breast feeding was making them fall asleep in seconds. I think as long as they get my milk somehow that's all that matters. Maisie has completed every bottle given to her and Ruby has completed 3 so far. They are alternating bottle and tube feeds but hopefully will start to increase the number of bitters they have. They just need to keep gaining weight and start bottle feeding well then they can come home do fingers crossed wont be too long xxx


----------



## jo1985

Em lovely news that the girls r doing well and putting on weight and hopefully b home where the belong swn enough x 
Got my scan tom morning so excited hope bean is well and growing well , sickness has calmed down since Tuesday feeling btr hope it goes away swn. Don't fancy being ill for my wedding xxx


----------



## kara76

Em lovely to hear from you and no surprise u haven't much time to post. Well done of the breast feeding, totally agree about it doesn't matter how they get it but they are getting ur milk, well done I could never express

Jo hope all goes well tomorrow, remember to have a nice full bladder. I'm sure u will be ok on ur wedding day and if not they if for a good cause lol

Afm I'm off to work soon boo boo. Tyler didn't want me to go either


----------



## jk1

Em - sounds like the girls are doing really well and I bet its easier now they are closer to your home.  I bet you can't wait to get them both home with you and DH xx


----------



## sammy75

Em, glad to hear babies coming on nicely and I'm sure they will be home soon and as long as they get your milk then I wouldn't think it matters how.

Kara, well done to you and tyler on the potty training,

Jo, enjoy seeing baby again tomorow and you will be amazed at the difference,

Jk, you and dh are still in my thoughts,

Hi to helen, sue, emma, and all the other ladies and little ones and hope your all doing ok,

Not much to report from me only that I have been doing the exercises that hopefully will make baby turn by monday.


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies had scan earlier took ages they sd I hadn't drunk enough so had to drink more n wait then bean didn't wana play ball kept wriggling n moving arms in way off face took ages had to keep moving onto my side c if bean wud move had photos in end but not to gd but all ok been dated 29 sept so 11+6 today


----------



## EmmaLily

Kara ~ Well done to u and Tyler on the potty training that is amazing. 

Redkay ~ Just wanted to say a similar thing happened to me.  I had one quite heavy bleed at about 7 1/2 weeks and then exactly 1 week later and had a massive bleed and lost a massive clot after that I continued to spot until about 11 1/2 or 12 weeks and then *touchwood* it stopped.  I know how ur feeling hun and just wanted to say take it easy (i know easier said than done).  Fingers crossed it will settled down for u but I know its such an emtional time.  

Em ~ Ur girls sound like they are doing really well and like the other girls at least they are getting some of ur milk that's the main thing.  I bet u cant wait to have them home, hopefully u wont have to wait too much longer.  

Sammy ~ FX those exercise work.  What is the plan otherwise?

Jo ~ Good news on ur scan.  LO is already being stubborn bless lol.  U going to find out the sex on ur next scan?  OMG just notice not long for ur wedding.  So exciting!!! U going away anywhere after?  

Girls I have been thinking lately about breast feeding or bottle feeding.  I would really love to try breast feeding initially cos I know its the best but Im not the smallest girl and I am worrying about people coming around to visit and me having to whip my boob out....I dont think I could.  Could i express straight away?  Also I really want me DH to be involved as much as possible.  Can u breast feed and bottle in the early days.  

xxx


----------



## sammy75

Emma, I think the plan is that mon if baby is still breech I will go back the following week for the doc to try and turn her and if this fails I will be booked in for section for 38 to 39 wks but the midwife said they will rescan me on the morning before the op to check again, re breastfeeding I was just going to cover using a muslin or u can buy breast feeding covers on ebay,

Jo, glad all is well,

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## sammy75

Emma, forgot to add that I can't see why u can't express into bottles as that is what em is having to do atm with her girls so maybe u could.


----------



## Emnige

Emma, you can express straight away. For the first two days I was encouraged to hand express colostrum as this is more effective at catching the milk than a pump. When your milk comes in around day 3-4 you can start using an electric pump. I found a double pump best. I tried breast feeding but as our girls are premature, Maisie couldn't open her mouth wide enough to fit my nipple in and I found they both fell asleep in seconds because of the comfort of feeling your skin against theirs. I would definately say if you want to breast feed give it a go. I know if my girls were born at term I would have persisted longer buy as they are special care I switched to bottles after around 2 weeks of trying them on the breast as I just want them home soon as possible and the only way they will be allowed is if they are feeding properly (bottle or breast) and I know breast feeding would take weeks to master. I also like knowing thatvwith a bottle DH can be involved. I'm not sure how practical breast feeding twins 24/7 would be!!


----------



## kara76

Sammy if u want to bf then they say to not express for 3 weeks as baby needs to learn to latch properly and milk to establish. I use to worry how I wud feed with vistros etc but its amazing how quick u get use to it and it can be done discret. I had a hard time getting tyler to latch and bottle fed for 3 days although she did have her first ever feed from me well I think lol. Dh would always to the nappy change after a feed. I suggest reading as much as possible but expressing and bottle feeding could be a good option but once baby wants more than u can express u would have to use forumla too. 
Tyler use to feed every hours for around 45mins in the day but nights were always pretty good.

Em ur doing great being able to express for 2. 

Jo glad scan went well


----------



## jo1985

Emmalilly by look off it we will find out dp wants to so im letting him as pg not much choicr for man . Very active baby  who didn't want picture LOL


----------



## kara76

Lol my post is meant for emma lily

Sammy I too started by covering boob and baby but it time it gets so easier to be discret, I always wore 2 tops, pulled one up and one down. Latched on tyler and done. I sat by male mates while at drift weekends and they didn't even realised I was feeding tyler.

Feeding in public the first few times is scary but it soon goes. My male friends use to go in the kitchen in the early days.also some babies are easy to feed and latch well which also makes it easier.
I am still bf!


----------



## sammy75

Kara, lol I knew what u meant and thanx for the info it is a great help.


----------



## kara76

Its been a very bust day lol. Working til 445pm. I'm off over my neighbours for a glass of vino


----------



## sammy75

Kara, enjoy and I can't imagine how a glass is going to affect me when I get to have one again lol.


----------



## Redkay75

Emmalilly - thanks for your words of reassurance I just wanna be at 12 weeks instantly!

Jo - Great news on your little wriggler!

Sammy - ooooo turning the baby, they tried to turn my niece but she was having none of it, my S-I-L said it was not very fun at all!!!

K x


----------



## sammy75

Redkay, I'm not looking forward to it lol, don't blame you for wanting to get to 12 wks as I think that was my first milestone and then your next will be 20wk scan and then your next is 24 wks as this is when babies are viable if born and then they continue lol, so the milestones never stop.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi girls. Sorry I've been AWOL. But I read every day. 

Em. So glad the girls are doing well. 


I'm having another blip at the moment. 
I have low fluid around bubba. 
I'm off work for the time being, and go for another scan on Wednesday. 
Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## kara76

How many weeks are u now sprinkles. Being off work sounds the best thing and rest of course


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Kara. 
I am 24w6d. Hopefully long way to go yet x


----------



## kara76

Yeah hopefully hun. My mil went 5 weeks with no water and I mean nothing. My sil was born at 28weeks. Its good they are keeping an eye on you.


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies hope ur all ok and has had a good weekend mine been lovely n quiet for a change .
Dp on his stag do in cardiff . With wales win st paddy day omg cardiff will b mad hope he enjoys .
Well I'm 12 wks today wowe gone fast. Took belly pic today n r going to do em once month just see how changing .
2 wks today be married women dress does fit but can defo tell I'm pg in it got a bump LOL bit all worth it Xx 
Have a fab mothers day tom all u mams and us mams to b b our turn next yr to get spolit xxx


----------



## sammy75

Happy mothers day to all you mummies and mums to be.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and hope your all doing ok, just a quick update re presantation scan today, and baby is head down so hopefully that is the way she'll stay until she makes an appearence, so glad as i was dreading having to have a c-section purely due to mobility after.


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy75 - congrats that your little girl has turned into a more sensible position  

K x


----------



## kara76

Sammy yay yay head down and heading for exit. Great news. It will be hard for baby to turn back I would of thought now. Tyler was breech til 34 weeks then stayed head down.

On the c section front. I was worried about recovery but in the end had no choice and had to have one and was amazed how quickly I was up and about, granted I had it done with epidural so was up a bit quicker that if I had had a spinal block.
I do wish I had early skin to skin contact but everything was out of my hands and I was so in awe of my new baby I didn't even think straight. Such an exciting time coming up for you ladies


----------



## sammy75

Thanx ladies I feel I can now relax and enjoy my few weeks of maternity leave making sure all last minute preparations are done ready for her arrival. Was wondering when do I get crib ready as it is put together and in room but I havnt put sheets or blankets on yet and also don't know what to do food wise as dh not the best at cooking I am thinking of things that would make it easier for him lol.


----------



## kara76

I put the bedding in the crib ready but didn't make it. Can u do spag bol. Cottage pic, stuff like that and freeze. I never did and just cooked and had take aways lol


----------



## sammy75

Having takeaways sounds like good idea to me lol, my mil will prob go and help him with shopping, my mum lives in pendine and I'm in caerphilly so can't really ask her to help lol.


----------



## kara76

Pendine is about 25mins from me. I go there to get my dog clipped lol


----------



## sammy75

My parents originaly owned a caravan with parkdean but loved staying there they decided to move there and they got 2 dogs which love going down the beach. I have many free holidays down there lol and it will be nice to be able to take baby there in the summer, I will get some lovely pics hopefully.


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for the me post but need to vent. I quite clearly told the nurses that I didn't want the girls to have dummies, it even says this in their notes. I came in today to find a dummy in one my girls cots. The nurse in duty didn't know why it was there as she hasn't noticed it. One of the parents told me that Ruby was crying after we had left last night so they gave her a dummy. Wait until I see the nurse who was on duty last night   what's the point in asking parents if they want a dummy or not and then completely ignoring their request? I'm so annoyed. Have out a note on both girls cots saying: Please don't give me a dummy as mummy will be very upset. I hope that get the message across!


----------



## kara76

Oh em I can totally understand your feelings and I would be so very annoyed too but babies have a suckle reflex and some more than others and maybe its kicking in now. I hate dummies yet found myself in the car at 10pm driving to tescos for one when tyler was 3 weeks old and omg it save my breast feeding and also helped tyler be so settled and content. Yet this is up to u and for someone to give one against your say is very naughtie. I've heard many stories from scbu about nurses doing things against parents wishes but this could be cause they have so many babies to care for they choose the easiest option to keep them settled and content.

Any news on when they can come home?


----------



## LittleMissM

I agree with Kara on the settlement issue. I was against dummies myself but when they are so unsettled - and colic really made him unsettled - all he wanted to do was suckle and the dummy was a godsend. I can also see why someone did it although against your wishes it is wrong. Jack only has a dummy at bedtime, and it usually ends up dropped out after 10 mins and in the day I dont allow them.

Sammy - Fab news LO moved, bet your relieved. Takeaways were ordered here, but i did also freeze some meals like spag bol, and also got some freezable meals that could be defrosted and bunged in the oven.

Kara - How is the potty training?


----------



## kara76

Tyler quit her day dummy or num num as we call it a few months ago but since being poorly and cuddled up on the sofa with it awww, still hate it lol

How's jack and bump hun

As for potty training tyler has been nappy free for 2 weeks and had 2 small accidents so blinking brilliant. She still has a nappy for bed but that's it. Such a clever girl, I knew she was ready


----------



## LittleMissM

Ah sucha  clever girl 

Bump ok apart from pelvic girdle pain, in a way just want it over with now, but starting to stress as Jack is having seperation anxiety when its him and me only - he is fine with others there as they distract him - and he screams constantly if I am not in eye view. That and night times are getting worse, he is now on 2 feeds and screams for an hour after each, I am really stressing how I will cope with another baby. Everyone keeps saying 'oh you'll be ok' but dont think they get my anxiety!


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies hope all ok quiet on ere atm . 
Can't believe how fast time is going feels like only other day i got my bfp now nearly 13 weeks . 
Wedding com round quick to . Have gd day 
Jo n bean Xx


----------



## EmmaLily

*Em *~ How did ur sign go down? I totally understand where ur coming from I would be upset also espically as u obviously cant be there all the time (which u obviously want to) and that was ur choice and they should have listened to ur wishes or perhaps rang u and asked ur opinion if u wasnt there at the time.

*Sue *~ How u feeling now? I think it is only natural to feel overwhelmed. I keep thinking if I cant cope with being pregnant and working how I am going to cope with LO and going back to work. Its so scary but at the same time u either sink or swim and I got a good feeling we are all swimmers  . 

*Jo* ~ only 10 more days until ur wedding so exciting. The time is flying init. U got everything sorted for ur big day?

*AFM *I have had a terrible day in work so far I am really tried, grumpy, boiling hot and got a banging headache to round it all off. I feel like screaming at everyone today to "Do one and leave me alone!!!". I am hoping I will wake up in a better mood tomorrow. but on a postive note I just counted and I have 7 weeks and 2 days in work left that cant come quick enough at the moment. I am sorry for the whinging girls but this place is doing my head in at the moment and I just feel like they are all putting too much pressure on me (and the women collegues r the worse!). I might go buy some baby things after work tonight to cheer myself up.

I hope ur all having a good days girls and not feeling as grumpy as me  .


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - I felt exacly the same on Jack, and they were putting on me! My boss even admitted that she was trying to get as much done out of me before I left! In the end I had to be strong and push it back saying I couldnt do it all, and I felt so much better. I am always one to just do and not complain so this was NEW to me. But take care of you and bump xx
Have a blow out then say - 'sorry must be all these hormones' lol
When do you start Mat leave? I have all of June off on hols and start mat leave on 27/6.
Oh the coping with a baby and work - you'll do hands down, I have actually enjoyed it, even though its a military operation to get out the door!! My worry is is that Jack wont settle into sleep properly then I will have a newborn and between the both I will have zero sleep like forever! Im so cranky on no sleep.  We really need to sort Jack's sleep in teh next 3 months to avoid this. Started last night and so far so good but only 1 night done ;-#


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all sorry i dont post much but im rubbish at posting and dont get much time now but i do hav a quick read when i can 
so just want 2 say hello 2 everyone and hope u r all keeping well and enjoying ur pregnancies
it is so nice 2 c this thread wiv so many on when i first started posting on this thread there was only 3 of us posting and now there is quit a few which is so so very nice 2 c x x 
afm my 2 boys r doing really well and i cant believe they r nearly 7 months old the time has gone by so so quick they r both rolling over which is lovely but a worry in another way cause they r doing it all the time in bed  jack is holding his own bottle but harri is to lazy lol they r both enjoying food its so nice 2 c them enjoying it so much  also they r sleeping frm 6.30pm till 6.00am sumtimes a little later im so loving being a mummy its the best feeling ever  
Hope u all hav a gd day and enjoy this nice weather we r having x x x 
thinking of u all everyday x  x x


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies how r u all ...? 
Had appt for 20 wk scan today will b may 10 th seems far away but yet not .
Excited but scared for wedding LOL silly I know but been so nervous this week n lots going on work also busy potty training as well .


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, just a quick one from me just to see how you all are.  Sorry no personals, but thinking of you all.  I am so exhausted with work at the mo I'm good for nothing at home.  Feeling really uncomfortable this week with babs stretching and flexing all over the place.  Also getting some twinges down below but I think it's just babs kicking down.  Only a month till I finish work (which includes 2 week Easter hols!) so looking forward to being able to post more frequently then xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone, sorry been awol for a while, FF stopped working on my phone and I never get chance to get on home laptop.

I've tried to read back, but sorry if I miss anything out:

Emnige - congrats on the birth of your little girls, glad they are doing well x
JK - so verry sorry to read your news, sending you big hugs.  I just don't know what to say xxx
Redkay - big congrats on your news.  Really pleased for you x

AFM - All going well, we are team blue and having a little boy, which we are thrilled about.  He is really active and kicking me lots which I love!  All good with bubs at 20wk scan but I have a low lying placenta, so back for another scan at 32 week, by which time fingers crossed it will have moved.

Hope everyone is ok, love me!


----------



## Emnige

After 27 days in the neonatal intensive care unit hopefully Maisie & Ruby can come home Sunday


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Emnige, bet you can't blinking wait! x


----------



## sammy75

Phoebs, welcome back and congrats on team blue,
Em, so pleased for u all,

Jo, may not that long away and the time does go so quick,

Hi to everyone else today, nothing going on with me atm apart from enjoying my first week on maternity leave but not the pay I had though lol.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say brilliant news Em, bet you are so excited to bring the girls home into that beautiful nursery


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - Fab news hun - congrats to you all xxx


----------



## jk1

Em - fab news!! I bet you can't wait till Sunday!! xx


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - great news   enjoy every minute, when can we see another piccie?

Pheobs - great to see you here and doing well, team blue ace news! 

Sammy - enjoy your maternity leave and enjoy nesting down for your little girl.

AFM - have scan on wednesday, should have been today but had to reschedule because of meeting that eventually got cancelled BUM! Got my dating scan appt. from the Midwife April 17th during the Easter hols which is great. I'm only 7 weeks and a VERY curvy girl and looked 6 months preggers before I even started but wow that belly is now very round, for the last week I have felt a orange sized mass behind my pelvis which seems to have gone a bit but my belly has popped out it seems rather early for all that even with twins! anyone else with the orange shaped mass and belly popping at before 12 weeks?

K x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi all. 

Em. Woohoo. You must be do chuffed. 

Phoebs. Nice to hear from you. We are exactly the same gestation. 

Red. Know the feeling. I'm 25w5d but look 39 weeks! Nice though. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM. Having weeks scans because of the low fluid. No change this week. 
Have an appt to see a consultant in Bristol next Friday. 

Hugs to all x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

I am very very tentatively moving over here from the CRGW thread.  Got our first BFP after 2nd IVF cycle 2 weeks ago but I this afternoon I started getting some light brown discharge (not alot but its visable in my knickers) and I am petrified that its all over for us before we've even go started   . The clinic are going to scan me tomorrow (when I will be exactly 6 weeks) but have warned me that there may not be anything visable at this early stage. Can someone please tell me if this discharge is normal? I have no symptoms at all so far (apart from a but of increased vaginal mucus and some cramping during the 2ww) and worried that this is sign that something is wrong. Sorry to be so negative. 

xxxxxx


----------



## jo1985

Pp wow so happy for ur bfp hun I don't know bout discharge as had nothing but really hoping b nothing and sure the girls will reassure u . Xx


----------



## Redkay75

Pp - I hav had brown discharge, black discharge, pink discharge, full on bleeding and clots evidently the embies actually implant for 14 weeks according to Lyndon and when you've had IVF and hormone support there are loads more blood vessels in the endometrium. Brown is old blood maybe a small leak whilst their tapping into yours! On a 5w 3d scan I saw sacs and yolk sacs at 5w 6d I saw heartbeats not everyone develops at the same rate obviously but you never know what you may see at 6w fingers crossed for you but I'm sure the scan is to reassure you. 

Good to see you here lady! 

Prepare yourself the 3ww is worse than the 2ww!


K x


----------



## sammy75

Pp, I too had brown bleeding which started on day af would have been due and when I was scanned at 6 wks they did see heartbeat and the brown bleeding continued until 9 wks, as long as it doesn't get heavy or turn red with clots I think it is a common thing, good luck for scan tomorow.

Hi everyone else today, I can't believe that tomorow I will be classed as full term omg.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Jo,Sammy, and RedKay,

Thank you for your reassuring posts. I feel a little calmer now and just want to get scan over and done with tomorrow. I really hope that we can see something as an inconclusive scan will just make me feel worse!!!! Just to check, will it be an internal scan? 

Redkay, yes the 3ww is harder than the 2ww and I never thought Id say that!!!! 

Sammy, congrats on getting to full term!!!

Jo, wow only 7 days til wedding!!!! How exciting. 

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Pp yeah will b an internal scan hun .
Wow I know sorting loads out today now gettin organised picked my dress up all ere now just counting down the days now xx


----------



## BelleBaby

PP I hope Redakay and Sammy reassured you, it doesn't sound like anything bad.  Let us know how the scan goes, fingers crossed you get to see something.

Jo how exciting that you're getting married, enjoy the run up!


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ thank u for ur reply last week hun.  That is exactly how I feel.  I mean I dont want special treatment but I want them to acknowledge that I am pregnant and this means so much to us that they should back off a bit.  I have this week full time and then the next 6 weeks I am either 3 or 4 days with the bank holidays and I have booked the odd day here and there.  So I am officially off from the 11th May 2012.  I am hoping this will help me cope but I got a feeling I might have to finish another week or so earlier but I want as much time off with my LO when she is here to enjoy but DH is concerned that I am not listening to my body and slowing down enough.  It will be lovely for u to have all of June off so u can spend with Jack.  Hopefully u can get him into a good sleep pattern then.  When u due?  

Pheobes ~ Congratulations on Team Blue.  It makes it all a bit more real when u know and u can start buying.  

Em ~ Brilliant news.  R they home yet? Enjoy everything minute xxx

PP ~ Welcome hun and (((hugs))) How did u scan go hun?  I think discharge can be completely normal.  

I am really suffering with swollen ankles at the moment anyone else had this?  but on a postive note I got a 32 weeks booked in for 17th April.  Cant wait to see my little girl again.  Its seems a life time ago I saw her at my 20 week scan.    

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Wow, so much to catch up on!

Sprinkles, hope your weekly scans are going ok. All the best for your appointment this Friday xxx

PP, welcome to the thread. I  have been reading the crgw thread so have been keeping up with you all xxx

Jo1985, hope all is ok with you. Is your bump starting to make an appearance yet? Will you be fiding out the flavour at your 20 week scan? xxx

RK, hope you are well xxx

Sammy, not long to go now. I bet you are so excited! Are you all prepared?! xxx

Bellebaby, how are you? xxx

Emmalily, I bet you are so looking forward to your scan xxx

Pheobs, congratulations on team blue xxx

LML (sue), hope you, Jack & bump are all ok. I can't believe you are 26 weeks already! OMG, it seems to have gone so quicly! Do you find that is has as well? xxx

Helen, I hope you are and bump are ok xxx

Sorry to anyone I have missed xxx

AFM, our girls are home!!! It's our first full day at home with Ruby & Maisie! The night was good. I was wide awake for the girls midnight & half midnight feeds so let DH sleep as he was snoring away! He returned the favour this morning & let me sleep whilst he gave the girls their 6 & 630am feeds. We work really well together! So glad I bought some more moses basket sheets last minute as Maisie has been through 3 already! We do need to buy some clothes that actually fit Maisie! Most of the clothes we have are ok on Ruby, although they are little big for her but they are all way too big for Maisie. At the moment we have 2 outfits that fit her well! We have plenty of vests that fit them both but the sleepsuits are big on them! Going to make the most of the weather & brave the outside world with them tomorrow! We won't be going far just a walk in their pushchair. Maisie is now 3lb14 and Ruby is 5lb4.


----------



## sammy75

em, so glad all is going well with the girls and you sound like you got a great partnership and routine going already and i hope things continue to go smoothly for you so you can now relax and enjoy your babies, yes i am well prepared now and midwife said baby's head is at the brim but not yet dropped into pelvis so have started to walk to the shop rather than drive as this is suppose to help with engaging the head, she is doing the next visit as a house call due to clinic being fortnightly and on monday so the next visit would have been bank hol but she said i might have even had baby by then but i'm not counting on it though lol.

pp, hope everything is ok,

kara, sorry to read about tyler and i pray she makes a speedy recovery,

hi to everyone else today and hope all you mums to be are feeling ok and all the mums and littles ones are doing ok too.


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - Glad your feeling better, but listen to dh as if your shattered before LO arrives it will get worse when she is here so rest up whilst you can. Hopefully 1 or 2 weeks unpaid at the end wont make a huge difefrence to you, and by then you will be used to living off pennies   
Im due 30 June, and it has flown but dragged - KWIM?
I think I am going to lose the battle on sleep with Jack, although he wakes in the night he doesnt want a feed anymore, but wakes and cries for up to an hour at a time, at least twice in the night  

Sammy - Wont be long  hun. Do you have a birth or exercise ball? You can buy them in the big Tesco's on Western Avenue for £2.50 and bouncing up and down on one helps with the baby engaging. Let us know how you go though 

Em - Wow the girls are home  Just roll the sleeves and legs on Maisie's clothes, she wont be in tiny or prem clothes for long so you may want to save your money. Failing that ask people for them as pressies or change clothes you have been given so your not spending needlesly. Glad all is good, and you have a good one there with dh, mine would have woke me for the feed rather than do it himself   

Kara - Hope Tyler is doing better? Has she been admitted?


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ I think I might have to give in and listen to DH. I am thinking about finishing two weeks earlier so I will only have 4 and half weeks left in work and most of them will be 3 or 4 day weeks.  So that means last day in work would be 27th April.  I am going to speak to my MW today and see what she says cos I am struggling with my feet swelling up like balloons.  I think I might actually be allegic to work lol.  30th June ur only a couple of weeks after me!!! How r u coping hun? Listen to me moaning - I can bearly look after myself I dont know how u do it with another LO to look after.  U deserve a medal hun.  Perhaps Jack's sleep pattern will change when u finish work for maternity leave.  Got my fingers crossed for u.  

Em ~ So glad to hear ur little girls are home.  I bet u cant believe it and u keep pinching urself and what lovely weather for u to go out and enjoy them and take them for a little walk.  I am so pleased for u both.      

Kara ~ Hope Tyler is ok?  

Redkay ~ How u getting on?  Hope all is well?  

Sammy~ Not long now!!! I bet u cant wait.  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Go ahead and do it hun. You have to give 28 days notice to change mat leave dates so just do it. Youd eserve a rest! When is your due date? I thought we were near.
I am struggling I have to say, my back and hips hurt and I need a new body - Have a Mama to be spa day at St Davids Hotel on Friday and so looking forward to it!
My feet also swell by the end of the day, prop your feet up when you can, you can even put a box under your desk at work to keep them up when at a desk - I presume your in an office!  
I dont think Jack will sort until he's one tbh. He just wants attention and picking up, and its so hard not to give in, This baby is so going to be trained from the start! They say yoru first is trial and error   ;
I have 24 working days left in work - less bank hols and I ony work 3 days a week - and cant wait! Roll on mat leave


----------



## sammy75

Thanx for the advice sue, I got a gym ball so I will start bouncing away lol, sorry your in some pain, I hope it doesn't become to unbearable for you.

Emma lily, not long for your maternity leave and don't worry about taking it earlier as you and babys health comes first.

Afm, been suffering a bad tummy today and some diarhea and don't know what I've eaten to cause it as I have suffered terrible constipation all through pg, maybe too clogged up lol.


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ Im due 9th June and I cant wait now.  I really think I am and Im going to speak to DH tomorrow (he is working away tonight) and go for it.  Awww bless little Jack he wants a cwtch.  My sister has two kids and her second is much better sleeping than her first and he is 4 now.  She said u dont make the same mistakes with ur second cos u just havent got the time.  I bet u cant wait for ur Spa Day! I hope u enjoy hun. I remember u saying u had pelvis problems with Jack, they say its worse the second time around.  Have u found this? I just worked it out and if I do bring it forward then I only got 17 working days left cos of holidays and bank holidays...........now that is a lovely thought.  

Sammy ~ Hope u feel better soon. 

AFM Had a MW app today.  All good with LO.  She noted that I am measuring 1 week ahead.  Also she said she is still the same and laying across me and she got one leg up by my rib (I had a feeling she did cos it had been aching all day). She told me to go swimming and for a couple of walks to try and get her moving.  Anyone had this?  I am not worrying tho cos I am sure there is plenty of time for her to turn around and she is obviously comforty as she is for the minute.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Redkay - best of luck with scan today, will be thinking of you and waiting for news!

EmmaLily, Sammy & LittleMiss - it is really inspiring seeing you lovely ladies nearing the end of your pregnancies, hope you are all okay.

Em - great news that the babies are home with you x


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - We are having issues with the nursery that has Jack, so I we sat and talked last night and I am bringing my mat leave forward by 4 weeks, so with hols on top I have till the 30th April left in work - thats 12 working days!!!   Oooh lovely. Glad your going to sort it for you too, you'll enjoy the time and a few weeks wont make too much difference.
Your right I did have pain on Jack but I was into the 30th week before it started, this time I have had it since about 18/19 weeks. I have good and bad days, today is good, bad days are so uncomfortable. No more babies for me, as they say it gets worse each time, cant be doing this anymore  
Come join me at the spa  
Just a few weeks apart, how lovely. On Jack I had my mw book in my sweep for 5 days after due date as was desperate not to go over. Didnt need to as he was nearly a week early but I needed to be prepared!   

Betty - Oh its lovely knowing its so close. I love my son and this cupcake too but cant wait for it to be over   

Sammy - Get bouncing girl   I have been constipated and now again something will set me off and I am loose   seem to suffer more intolerances on this pregnancy!


----------



## Redkay75

Betty - cheers for the best wishes not long til Friday and yours!

Little Miss M - wow 12 days left lucky you

Sammy - so exciting! 

Hi to all,

AFM scan went well 2 perfect baby shaped beans with all the features they should they each even gave us a little wiggle! So now I need to chill out and believe it! I have a question I have hayfever and pharmacist cant give me anything and it's affecting my asthma which has been under control for years without meds I have what feels like a chest infection starting and haven't been able to get into the docs last 2 days, going to camp out tomorrow at 8am til I get an appointment has anyone else had this issue and what did you take? 

K x


----------



## sammy75

Red, glad scan went well and I have athsma and I take my pumps as they are fine to use in pg but I usually just take the salbutomol when I get wheezy so u should be ok do the same until u get to see the doc.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## BettyBoo1

Redkay - fab news!  Hope you get to to see the doctor today x


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ I dont blame u hun.  Sorry to hear ur having trouble with Jack's nursey and the thing is I am sure its hard enough leaving him as it is and the prices they charge are unbelieve so they should be providing a good service.  I wish I could join u in ur spa day hun but will be stuck in work, I will be there in spirit tho lol.  We will probably be finishing the same day hun.  I cant remember now - do u know what ur having?  My memory is rubbish, I am blaming the baby brain but tbh its always been rubbish lol.  


Redkay ~ Amazing news hun.  Its so lovely to see them on the screen and know they r real.  I suffer with hayfever and I am worried about this.  I was going to ask MW at last appointment but cmlpetely forgot.  So if u get any answers please let me know.  On the asthma front sorry cant help.  


xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I'm having another boy, but its a secret from dh cos he dont want to know


----------



## jo1985

Hi all hope u been ok soz been soo busy but thinkin off u all .v
All is fine belly having achy pains today but otherwise ticking along


----------



## Emnige

Congrats Sue, how nice that Jack will have a brother to play with. You need to be careful not to accidentally spill the beans to DH now then! Does he know you know? xxx


----------



## jo1985

Ah sue we were going to do that but it kill me him knowing me not so will prob find out as its the only thing he s asked for . Little bro for jack lovely .
Well hoping weather keeps dry n sunny for our wedding sat cone round so quickly .


----------



## LittleMissM

Jo - Good luck for the wedding the weather is meant to be fab!!!  

Em - I have always said we are having a boy so call him he anyway, so not giving anything away   he soesnt know I know yet though


----------



## pheobs1

Congrats Sue, yeahy for team blue! x


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - cheers used inhaler last night so made it easier ta

Emma Lilly - waiting for doctor now so will let you know! Sound like a man my throat is so sore! 

K x


----------



## kara76

Sorry I haven't been on had a very poorly girl. First admitted with pneumonia then caught rotovirus while there, was awful

Em woo hoo must be lovely havinbg the girls home. How are things

Redkay great news your scan went well

Hiya everyone


----------



## jk1

Sue - congratulations on having another little boy!! xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Emma lilly - doctor gave me a prescription for chlorphenamine basically piriton, but said to only use it I REALLY need it so I'm going to see how it goes, Have had to use my inhaler 4 times today but steroids should start helping in a couple of days, have to see how it goes! I would go to your doc and get advice cos they are very expensive anyway   and you don't want to take any risks!

Little Miss M - Great news on another boy! good luck keeping it from you DH 

K x


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ How lush a little boy!  Any names yet? It will be so nice for Jack to grow up with brother so close in age I am sure they will be the best of friends later in life.  How good r u?  I would never be able to keep it secret if I was u I am hopeless.  Thank god I don't know ur other half   lol.  I am usually desperate and begging my DH to let me tell him what I have bought him for Xmas for a few weeks before the actually day.  Hope u have an amazing well deserved day in ur Mama to be Spa today!!! 

Jo ~ Glad ur well.  Good luck for ur wedding tomorrow.  I hope u have an amazing day and enjoy every minute xxx

Kara ~ I hope Tyler is on the mend bless her.  There is so much going around at the moment it was must be terrible seeing ur little ones poorly.  

Redkay ~ TBH hayfever really effects me in middle of to the end of Summer so fingers crossed LO might be here then but if it gets too bad beforehand I think I will go to my GP just in case.  I hope the steroids kick in for u soon hun.  My dad suffers with ashama its a  horrible thing.  

Juls ~ How u r and little Erin?  U enjoying this stunning weather?  

AFM ~ I had my MW appointment this week girls. All good.  She noted that the baby is still laying across me (which she was last time I went also) she got her head on my left side and feet stretched out under my right rib bless her.  TBH I think this is the way she always seems to be cos the kicks r always in the same places.  Should I be worried?  I think there is loads of time yet for her to move around but MW said she would like to see her moved around in 2 weeks and told me to go swimming and for walks to encourage her!!!  Anyone else ever had this?


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls I think i have my first major craving.  I need to eat cheese!!! I havent been able to stop thinking about cheese for the last 2 days and cant concentrate on work today at all.  I either want a cheese and pickle sandwich or spag biogenesis with loads of cheese on top my mouth is watering thinking about it.  xxx


----------



## jk1

Emmalily - I've heard of worse cravings!! hahaha - go get some on the way home from work - quick!! hahaha xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone today, just wanted to wish jo all the best for tomorow.


----------



## jo1985

After reading about cheese I just had cheese on toast LOL mmm bloody nice too. 
Thanks Sammy for gd luck msg xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Jo - enjoy tomorrow I hope the weather stays with you and your DH-2-B have the best day of your lives until you have your special delivery! K x


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck Jo, are you going to find out the flavour? X


----------



## jo1985

Pheobs yeah dp wants to know flavour , find out may 10 th . 
Thanks for wishes excited now x


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles how are you?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Kara. 
You know me! 
Quietly watching. 
Hope everyone is ok. 

I've been having ups and downs. 
Baby is growing, but very low fluid. 
Saw a specialist on Bristol Friday. 
He was very encouraging. 
Staying positive. 27w now!
C-section is 10 weeks tomorrow!

Kara. How's Tyler. Sorry to hear she's been poorly x


----------



## kara76

Great to hear from you hun and the specialist sounds fab. 27weeks is great. So section is 10weeks today woo hoo, something to focus on 

I'm back to work today after tyler illness then the bug caught in hospital and passing it to me, will be glad for everything to return to normal yet at the same time I'm so gona miss her today and I hope there are no ill kids in nursery lol. I think I'm paranoid of illness now


----------



## BelleBaby

Jo, hope you had a fab wedding day!  Weather was brilliant up west.

Congrats Sue on team blue!  It'll be lush for Jack to have a lil bro so close in age.  Hope your back pain isn't as bad these days.

Kara, sorry to hear Tyler's been so sick.  Hope she's getting better, must be such a worry.  I was hoping that would get better once they're born but the opposite seems to be true!

Sprinkles, hope you're ok hun and brill that the specialist is positive.

Hi Em, how are the girls? Loving their new nursery I bet.

Emmalily I'm definately with you on the cheese.  Must've eaten my own weight of the stuff since Christmas!  Hope you're well.

How are you Sammy, is baby engaging yet?? When is your due date now?

Redkay, glad to hear scan went well and congrats at having two healthy beans on board!

Hi Pheobs, Betty Boo, Helen and everyone else too xx

AFM baby's breech with me (33 weeks) and they think it's unlikely to turn coz of my bicornuate / heart-shaped uterus.  So I'm booked in for a c-section May 16th unless anything changes.  I know it's not the worst thing in the world at all but I'm a little bit gutted about this, I can't explain why.  I'm sure once I get used to the idea I'll be fine! Are breech babies usually more uncomfortable?  I'm being woken up all through the night with the weirdest mis-shapen, stretched belly and baby's head digging straight up into my ribs.  Ouch!


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. Sorry haven't posted for a while but been so busy with the girls. It's so good to have them home. We have has two nights where The girls cried until 4in the morning so 6 out if 8 nights they have slept until we woke them for feeds  am sure we will have plenty more sleepless nights though! 

I feel so lucky to have them in our lives and I love being a mum so much. I bet you all can't wait to meet your little ones xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hiya ladies 

haven't posted on this thread for a while....hope you are all doing well??

Emnige - i bet you are loving your girls.... i did see your pics they were gorgeous  

just wanted to let you all know that i went for my 7 week scan and all was fine 1 perfect little heartbeat.....then went for my 10 week scan........OMG they found another baby 2 perfect little hearts beating happily away   ....only had 1 embie transferred and it has split we are having identical twins   such a shock at first but now we cannot wait

hope you are all doing well 

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## BelleBaby

That's amazing news Lou, congratulations!  Wow identical twins, that's so special.  Imagine if you'd had 2 put back!! x


----------



## sammy75

Lou, congrats on your little twinnies,

Belle, my due date is 15th april, so not long now and I cannot wait.

Em, glad everything going well with u all,

Hi helen. Sue, kara, sprinkles and everyone else, I'm quite lost atm with the thread lol but hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## lou-lou12

Belle - that is exactly what the consultant said closely followed by DH   

Sammy - thank you hun....so close for you now bet you are super excited xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jo - What a wonderful suprise, huge congrats xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Sprinkles ~ I am due in 9 weeks 4 days (not that I am counting mind ;-)).  U all organised?  I am nowhere near ready I am still in the middle of building an extension so I havent got a kitchen yet.  People are placing bets on which one comes first kitchen or baby.  

Kara ~ So glad to hear Tyler is on the mend bless her.  

Lou ~ Welcome and massive congratulations!!! 

Belle ~ Not long now.  16th May will be here before u know it.  My MW told me to go swimming and for walks to try and move my LO. I am only 30 weeks but baby is laying across me at the moment.  I am not particularly panicking too much yet as it is still very early and tbh if I have to have C Section at least I got a day to work to, if u know what I mean.  That is the control freak in me speaking I think sure I will change my mind at the time.  

Em ~ So pleased to hear ur little girls are doing well and ur enjoying being a mammy so much.  They sound like little angels.  

Sue ~ How did ur spa day go?  I finally done it my last day is offically 30th April, including today I only have 14 working days left.  Is that the same day as u?  I feel scared now lol.  Also they just interviewed for my job and taken someone on to cover me which seems really surreal as I have worked here for 11 - 12 years but so excited at the same time.  I am definately not one of these professional woman my only dream in the world ever since I was a little girl has been to b a mum.  

Sammy ~ Not long yet.  I bet ur so excited! 

Has anyone heard from Helen Hope she is ok?      

Massive hello to anyone I have missed  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - Yes we finish on exactly the same day   but my mat leave starts 1 June the 1st May to 31 May is hols. Its lovely to think it wont be long  
The spa day was fab, aside from I couldnt get a signal on phone to check up on Jack. It was so relaxing and I actually finished reading a book I started in Jan!   Will defo go back after baby born!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Emma 9w6d for me. And no not ready at all!
I don't have a single sock yet!
Think I need a list of what to buy!


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ Glad u enjoyed. Let the countdown begin for us.  Spa after the baby is born sounds like a brilliant plan.  

Sprinkles ~ I have socks and a couple of packs of vests which my oldest sister picked up for me.  I find myself going into the baby shops and just walking around them.  I dont think its quite registered that I actually belong in one of these shops now lol.

Where has our nice weather gone?  Gutted.

xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Emma and sprinkles - I am the opposite! I have a baby baiting obsession! Well for clothes, vests, socks, bibs etc. Still lots of big stuff to get.
I'm back in work Monday, then in the 5 week count down to maternity leave. I live being pregnant so much, but I'm finding work such a struggle.
We have our 4d scan next week Which I'm really excited about. Had a sneaky scan on mon at my hospital appointment, lovely registrar. Bubs is looking great and measuring exactly where he should be for his dates. My placenta is still low though, so back at 32 weeks. TBH I can't see it moving now, it's not moved an inch since 17weeks, now 27 going on 28.

It's typical the sun disappears just when the children are off! 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone today and glad to see your all doing ok, afm I made a right fool of myself by going to hosp thinking I was in labour but after being monitored was sent home as contractions not regular and only 1cm dilated, looks like I'm going to be a right baby lol.


----------



## jk1

OMG Sammy - does that mean its starting though? (sorry know nothing about this sort of thing!) xxx


----------



## sammy75

They just said It could be any time now just have to wait until the contractions become regular and strong or if my waters go to go straight back in, atm I'm sat in weatherspoons waiting for my breakfast lol just going to make sure I get as much rest as I can but I will still make my due date in 11 days probably lol.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, how exciting! You could be meeting your baby any day now  keep us updated, I don't post much nowadays as have my hands full   but I do read regulary xxx

Has anyone heard from Helen? Hope she's ok xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Sammy ~ I think there is such a fine line between going to the hospital too soon or too late.  I will probably be the same as u and tbh my husband is such a panicker and is refusing to watch any birthing things (if u had seen his face in the programme Pramface last week it was a picture of fear lol).  Have a nice breakfast and like u said rest up.  I was told if I had pains then to have a bath cos if it is real labour the water wont stop the contractions.  FX its not long for u hun and u get to meet ur little girl very soon.  Exciting times.  Keep us up to date hun xxx


JK ~ How r u hun xxx


----------



## jk1

Sammy - wow i'm excited for you!! Enjoy your breakfast!! xxx

Emmalily - I'm ok - just taking each day as it comes - sometimes i feel like i'm going backwards but sometimes i feel 'ok'.  Thanks for asking huni xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy -   oh wow well done you, I went in to be induced as my waters broke and I was 2cm dilated, I was shocked as I was expecting huge gripping pains, but by 3-4cm they ruddy were and I couldnt cope without g&a amazing what a difference a few cm's make. I also used the bath and found it helped ease some contractions and not others. Oh good luck hun, so exciting.

jk - Its early days I know but do you have an inkling what you may do next?


----------



## jk1

Hi Sue - no we aren't sure yet - i am scared to be pg again if i'm honest xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I totally understand hun, felt like that after my m/c. Seems you've done a lot of LP's and gotten OHSS a lot, have you considred doing a SP? It might help being short and sweet when your ready.


----------



## jk1

Yes I know what you mean - Amanda said that if we do another cycle it will be LP again but maybe lowering my stimms earlier this time - after a couple of days - feel a bit sick every time i think about it xx


----------



## LittleMissM

It seems mad to do an LP hun when you react so badly. Whats the reason for not doing sp? It takes 2 weeks max.


----------



## kara76

Short protocol might make jk produce even more follicles. Lp with reduced dose sounds good to me

Sammy how exciting and 1cm is great sounds like things are moving in the right direction and best advice I can ever give is just go with the flow and if u need pain relief have some.


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls I have just booked a 4D scan for Saturday in the Oaktree Park Clinic.  Very last minute but I just know I will regret it if I dont and lets be honest I am not expecting to get this lucky ever again I feel like this is my one and only miracle.  Excited now.  I hope she behaves and is in the right position as she is usually camera shy.  I am worried cos she said that she might not be able to get a good picture or re-arrange if camera shy cos I am 31 weeks already and so might not end up with a dvd or any pics but will just have to wait and see.  How far gone were u girls when u had ur scans?  

xxx


----------



## sammy75

Emma, I was 29wks when I had my scan so you should be ok, they are brilliant.

Hi everyone else today. And I'm still getting pains but not much happening with them lol.


----------



## kara76

I had mine at oaktree and took 3 attempts to get a pic but on the 3rd attempt I was 33 weeks I think or was it 32. I drank orange juice all the way through to keep tyler active. Deffo go for it cause u would regret it. The first attempt we got a view of her feet and that was amazing enough and we would of been happy with that lol


----------



## pheobs1

I've got mine booked at CRMW next week at almost 30 weeks, it was last minute for us too, but felt we would regret the missed opportunity too. Hope bubs behaes Emmalily x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Happy Easter all!!

Sorry I havent been on since my last post 2 weeks ago. Just to update you, after our scare of spotting at 6 weeks, Amanada did an emergency scan for us and all was ok. We have had another scan since then and saw a heartbeat and we have our 9 week scan next Fri.  It still doesnt feel real and I am still convinced something is going to go wrong. Im petrified that there wont be anything there on our next scan today I dont have of my symptoms which is worrying me.  Is it normal for symptoms to come and go from day to day? I havent had alot of symptoms but have been getting some nausea most days but havent had any today (I know its only 11am and Im probably being totally paranoid!!!)

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Whoo pp been thinking about u and how things have been , I didn't really have symptoms early on but fron our 7 wk scan I had constant ms and only at 13 wk s stopped . Glad u seen hb and all ok just chillax and enjoy veing pg x


----------



## Emnige

Glad all ok PP. I has no symptoms at all during my pregnancy. Try not to worry xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls well 4D scan didnt go to plan little one wasnt having any of it.  She wont move into a good position at all.  I think we r going to have a little madam on our hands she already seems to have a mind of her own bless.  but the lady measured her and said she was looked good etc so that is the main thing.  She is guessing she weighs about 3lb13 at the moment and will be about 7lb6 when full term.  She did say she thinks it pointless me trying again cos she is getting so big the picture wont be that clear anyhow so we will just have to wait until she gets her. Roll on 8 1/2 weeks time.  

I hope ur all well girls.  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

PP - I had nausea on and off with my son and this time my symptoms, m/s etc didnt kick in till 12 weeks! Try and not panic, although easier said than done I know xxx

Emmalilly - Ah bless, did you get a 2D instead then? The weights arent always spot on so dont rely on them. I was told nearly 8lb and Jack was 6lb 12oz! Not long to go now, I'm counting down the days, are you?

AFM - Not sure if I have said but have brought forward my mat leave due to issues with the nursery. So I have officially 9 working days left, the lovely way to look at it, or 3 weeks if you want to be literal!  I cannot wait I can tell you.
Just wishing Jack could walk at the mo, as picking him up with a bump is uncomfortable, everyone keeps saying I will regret it when he does, but i would rather run around after him than keep picking the little monster up! lol


----------



## EmmaLily

I had one 3d pic but it is really blury.  She had pressed her face right up against my womb so there was hardly any fluid in front of her face so its not really very clear.  I tried moving, walking and eating chocolate but she was having none it at all she literally didnt move until on the way home when she was having a little party in there, my hubby thinks she is going to be awkward like me lol.  My dad has always said my middle name should have been awkward.    

I am so excited about finishing work Sue espeically after having this long weekend off I could have cried when I had to get up and come to work this morning and I got a sore throat and a bit of a cough which isnt helping.  

Is Jack crawling yet?  I bet its tough when u already have a little one to look after....u deserve a medal girl.  How is Jack sleeping now?  U planning on breastfeeding?  U got any names yet?  I think we have decided on Phoebe but having a bit of trouble with the middle name.  

xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh the little monkey. These babies are naughtie lol. Lush name hun

Little miss trust me walking isn't easier, they get very fast and very independent quickly

Afm tyler has a chest infection again! Not happy and waiting for gp to call me as the one this morning just dish out more anti bs


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks Kara the name has really stuck.  Hope Tyler gets better soon bless her.  What did the other Dr suggest?  It must be horrible seeing them ill. 
Em ~ How r u little ones coming on?  I bet they are keeping u busy.  
Juls ~ Hope u and Erin r well?
Sammy ~ Any news? How u feeling?
Pheobs ~ When is ur 4D scan?


----------



## pheobs1

Emmalily obviously I love the name too! Sorry she was being a monkey, my little boy always plays up on scans. In my nhs one the other day he was shaking his winky back and forth at the sonographer!
Got our 4D on Saturday, can't wait. Although he's not very good at moving when you want him too!

How lovely havi maternity leave to look forward too, 4 weeks Monday for me and counting! Xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Kara, hope Tyler is better soon xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, not much too report atm apart from midwife has booked me in for a sweep on 22nd april when I will be 41 wks but she seems convinced that I won't make it that far lol, I am checking in on you all to see how your all doing and I will let you all know when baby decides to make an appearance.


----------



## BelleBaby

Penelope I've been looking out for you, so glad you saw a hb and spotting has stopped. Silly thing to say but TRY not to worry  

Sammy, I hope things get moving again before your sweep!  Get on the hot curry / sex / long walks 

Emma Lily, shame about your 4D.  Like u said, she's a lil madam already! At least you won't have regrets as you tried.

Pheobs, good luck at your 4D on Sat.  Wouldn't it be good if he shook his winky on video...you could blackmail him with it for years to come!

Sue, hope these 3 weeks go quickly for you.  I have 5 days left in work...that's when it'll really hit home I think!

AFM midwife appt 2m, really hope baby's turned but judging by the kicks down below I think he/she's still breech  

Hi to everyone else today! xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - We are thinking of going with Ben, but are undecided with a middle name - we also have Maddison for a girl but as i know its a boy I still have to keep up the pretence   
No Jack isnt crawling, think he will bypass it really. He hates tummy time and being on his tummy and grizzles terribly when he is on it. But he is desperate to stand and stands when held etc pushing himself up but he doesnt quite get it. He loves the door bouncer and quite literally would stay in it all day if he could. He is also nosey like his mam   so its perfect! haha
Sleep - He is doing really well and the majority of the last 3 weeks he has slept through from 7pm ish till 5-6am. The early mornings are a killer but at least I am getting 6 hours straight which is nice. A couple of the nights have been bad the last few days but we think he has an adenoid problem and are waiting on a referral from ENT to see if it is,but it keeps him up as it causes snoring and breathing issues.
I plan on BF if I can, I did 2 weeks with Jack but he was so used to formula after being in SCBU that it never filled him up. I hope to do a bit better this time. How about you? Do you have a pump ready?
Phoebe is a lovely name I like it  

Kara - Ah poor Tyler, her immune system must be so shot she is picking everything up! Give her a hug from me. I think as Jack gets so frustrated about not being independant that running after him would be preferable to the grizzle and the picking up as my bump is quite painful now. Doesnt help he kicks it too   

Phoebs - We are all about the same time then, fab  

Sammy - Are you still having contractions or have they stopped? My friend suggested a 'DIY' sweep. I did it twice on Jack - so perculiar and difficult   - but it worked! haha

Belle - Oh I am envious! Hope baby isnt still breach, are they going to book you in for a cs soon?


----------



## sammy75

little miss m, i don't know how to do a diy sweep lol but i heard that they hurt.


----------



## LittleMissM

nah the DIY didnt I think the MW ones do though. You just go inside with a finger or two   try to locate the womb (it should be low down) and run your finger along it from back to front. I did it sat on the loo and it was so darn fiddly, did it twice though and two days later my waters went


----------



## helen_26

everyone, mind if I join you. I'm 5w6d pregnant. Had a little scare at the weekend, where I bled a little. Had a scan today though and there is a beautiful little pea on board with a strong heartbeat. We are over the moon. 

Going to have a read back now and find out where you are all at. xx


----------



## Emnige

Welcome and congratulations Helen xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Welcome helen_26, and well done for getting here!

OMG no idea you could do a DIY sweep, I would definately try that if I were overdue.  Has anyone tried perineal massage to avoid tearing?? They mentioned it in antenatal but didn't go into detail (probably to spare our OHs!)

Sue, yes they've booked me in for a c-sec at 39 weeks on May 16 unless it turns.  Shame they won't try an ECV because of my bicornuate uterus.  Is Jack bottom shuffling?  I never crawled as a baby but bottom-shuffled and started walking much later as a result as I was quite happy getting around on my bum!


----------



## LittleMissM

Helen26 - Welcome and huge congrats on your BFP hun.

Belle - I did start doing perenial massage. I think they say you should start about 34-35 weeks and you use your thumb and finger to gently massage back and fore, using olive oil or something similar. I did it for a few weeks but it got difficult, it was easier in the bath though.
No he is not shuffling, he is a proper lazy boy. He can sit unaided but wants to stand but doesnt know how so when I try to sit him he throws himself back so he os bolt straight to stand, when I wont lift him to stand he lies on the floor kicks his feet and screams!!! A proper man - haha


----------



## sammy75

Welcome on to the thread helen and congrats,

Hi everyone else today and hope your all doing ok, little ones too. Afm nothing happening at all and I'm starting to feel fed up lol but taking some comfort in knowing that def in the next 2 wks I should have my little girl in my arms.


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ I love the name Ben.  Jack and Ben sound lovely together.  U r so good I would have slipped up by now.  I cant even keep christmas presents a secret.  Will u tell him u knew once ur LO is born. Good news about Jack's sleeping I hope it continues.  Re BF I am not sure what to do.  I would love to BF initially cos I know this would be best for LO and I dont want to regret not trying as I am thinking Phoebe is our one and only miracle so I wont get chance to try again but I am a big girl and I am a bit worried about whipping my boob out in front of people etc if u know what I am.  I think I am going to have decide very soon tho.  I dont really know anyone else around me who have BF before so cant ask advice etc.  I just dont know what to do!!! Will u be expressing aswell?  Can u do this straight away?  

Sammy ~ I hope things start moving very soon it must be very furstrating when ur date comes and goes.  FX its not long now and like u said u will be holding ur baby in ur arms.  I bet u cant wait to meet her now.  So exciting xxx 

Kara ~ I hope Tyler is on the mend xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

AFM I got a 32 week scan tomorrow and I am meeting my Consultant straight after.  I hope I get to see the same Consultant this time.  I have already seen 3 different ones I am hoping this isnt going to be a fourth lol.  Its fustrating cos they are all taking different views on IVF and birth etc I just want to know what they are planning for me.  Also I am feeling a bit snotty today my sinus r killing me and my back is in half.  I just want a decent nite sleep!!! But its all for a good cause xxx


----------



## jo1985

Hiya ladies went for my 16wk appt with mw to have quad ( downs ) test but after two mw and 3 needles they cudnt get blood so I ve either got to go to hospital or not have the quad test done ? Ummm 
Otherwise all was k baby heartbeat was 148-150 . Mw said my ligament pain is normal and I proberly got it more on left side as off driving and changing gear .hope all u ladies r good xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - I will tell him after but even he is saying 'he' now, I have to drop in 'or a girl' every now and then so not to arouse suspicions  
I expressed straight after having Jack. He wouldnt feed at the time - we now know why - but they showed me how to self express and he had about 2ml in a syringe. They dont have much initially.
After that I expressed by hand and by machine in the hospital, and I went to a breast feeding class in Caerphilly Miners (if your in teh Heath ask for Claire the breast feeding woman who does classes and they will ring and get you seen by her), she was fab, and being a big booby girl anyway but with milk I had enough to feed four babies!   they said she showed me how I could feed Jack without smothering him. Some of teh positions are ideal for us big girls  
My plan with Jack was to bf and also introduce a bottle so dh could do a night feed and bought a medella calma bottle, but never got to use it, will try with this LO.

Jo - Is your ligament pain inerfering with your life? If it is and you find it too uncomfortable get your community mw to refer you to a physio. I was bad from 16/17 weeks this time and by the time my appointment came through was about 23/24 weeks. Only now after being assessed did they say its the ligaments in my back and bum/pelvis area, and I am in a belt that is helping but isnt perfect. Please dont suffer, I did lots and wish I hadnt now as the belt has made a huge difference.
Also do teh stairs aggrevate things? A tip, go down backwards, you dont use the same muscles or motions and it does work, honest!

AFM - 29+2 today getting big and uncomfortable and baby beating me constantly. Cant wait for due date    roll on June!!!


----------



## sammy75

Little miss m, I bet u r feeling like you've been pg for ages due to getting surprised again so soon but 10 wks will fly by.

Hi everyone else today and hope your all doing ok, afm just patiently waiting still lol.


----------



## kara76

Sammy this time 2 years ago I was edging towards my due date which was 24th april. I ended up having tyler at 12 days over due and needed induction, have they booked u in for a sweep, induction or both


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya all, little miss m, yep we are really close! I'm 29 weeks today! 
I'm suffering with my back too, but all totally worth it. Had our 4d scan and our little bit wouldn't behave! Managed to get a half decent pic and a few videos which are amazing!

Kara hope Tyler feels better soon.

Xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - Yep if you think of it I have been preggers for 18 months   with just 2 months inbetween. I must be      

Kara - How is Tyler now?

Phoebs - We are very close just a few days difference. Have you seen about your back? The belt has helped me although I do get bad days still. Do you have anymore scans? I have a growth scan at 36 weeks, will be lovely to see bubs again.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi LittleMissM : yeah I was referred for physio, the belt wouldn't work for me, I have an old back injury, so it's just release massage that helps but DH is rubbish at it! I've got a scan at 32 weeks because I've got an anterior low lying placenta so if it doesn't move it's a section for me. Can't wait to see him again too! 
You're so good keeping the flavour a secret xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I have old back issues but they are upper back and not lower so the pregnancy doesnt aggrevate it luckily. I feel for you though as back pain is awful! My dh is the same - are they twins     - and useless at massage. Can you get it on NHS? Or looked at private? Not sure how much a session a week would cost, bet its a lot though!  
Is your beanie active? Mine is so active and kicks the life out of me 24/7 at the mo! Its so nice as my placenta covered my belly last time so I hardly felt Jack.
Oh I am good at secrets, just hate suprises! When I was younger I always found teh stash of xmas pressies. My mum thought she was clever wrapping them immediatley but I used to unwrap them   I know   see what I had and then re wrap them    Mum never knew and I never let on I knew either  
Ooh did the physio mention aqua therapy? This can help sometimes.


----------



## Redkay75

I had my scan this morning, 12weeks a week early! unfortunately one of the twins has perished (measures 9weeks 2 days and no heartbeat) but the other is still doing well, it was so active couldn't really get a good picture. We're very sad but tinged with relief that the other is so far ok. We have another scan in 5 weeks to make sure all is ok. It's an odd feeling as it means the pregnancy is less risky and we have all the positive thoughts as we really didn't want twins initially but so gutted!

K x


----------



## jo1985

Redkay so sorry to hear ur news but also glad all us k with the one twin .. xx


----------



## pheobs1

Oh Red my heart goes out to you. The exact same thing happened to us. It is such an odd mix of feelings. I still struggle with it and don't think it's something that's easy for people to understand. Like us, we are so desperately luck and grateful to have this healthy little one in there. Take your time and be kind to yourself, it's still a huge loss xxxxx

LittleMiss I can't swim at the min because if the placenta issue? Our baby is mega active too, which I love as it reassures me. I'm rubbish at sEcrets, I have to tell everyone everything! Christmas kills me! X


----------



## Redkay75

Phoebs - I'm so sorry you also had to go through this its such a bizarre place to be in I want to be happy for the remaining baby but I'm terrified we'll now lose this one too. The doctor was unable to give us much information were you given any information when you found out? I had planned on telling the world today as  for all intents and purposes we have had our 12 week scan but I'm so scared to now! 

The other baby was so active we didn't get a good picture so I dont really have anything to look at and  hold onto for hope, they are giving me a 16 week scan to be sure of everything but I think I will try and get a scan around 13 1/2 weeks are CRGW to be sure cos I'm so scared does that sound insane?

K x


----------



## Emnige

Redkay, so sorry to hear your news but so glad the other one is ok xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Its not insane at all. We found out at 10 weeks at CRMW. Apparently it's quite commen, but less so When you have seen heartbeats as we both did. I remember it like yesterday. Our baby was so active and waving but I didn't take any of it in. CRMW, as always were fabulous with me. Unforyuneatley, like me, ts going to be natural that you will worry more about loosing your other baby. It's a fine line as you need to cherish every moment of this pregnancy. I have had the occasional break down. I have a new charm bracelet to keep my angel close to me. You worrying isn't good for your little fighter, so you have whatever scans you need to put your mind at rest. We also had a sexing scan at 17 weeks and a 4D scan on Saturday at CRMW and the continued support is amazing.
I still had bad days, it is a strange set of emotions. Please PM me anytime xxxxx


----------



## sammy75

redkay, i can only repeat what the others have said and say sorry, but i'm glad all is well with the other baby,

kara, i have been booked in for a sweep on sunday at 9.30am so i will be hoping that it works.

hi everyone else today.


----------



## jk1

Redkay - so sorry to hear your news huni but glad the other baby is ok - sending you hugs xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Redkay~ I am so sorry hun to hear ur news what a mix of emotions u must be feeling.  I am a massive fan of private  sans they really helped in the early stages put my mind at ease.  I say it u think it will helped u relax a bit go for it.  Sending a massive    xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

big hugs red, so glad twin 2 is ok xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Sorry for a moany post but girls my back is really bad today!!! They think it might be my pelvis cos u can hear it clicking when I turn over in bed (which I seem to have to do a million times a nite).  Its worse in the moring when I try to get out of bed I have to do it in stages.  I feel really fend up today with it its been like this for 2 weeks now I feel like I am aging by the second. I feel terrible moaning cos I know I am so blessed to be at this stage and we absolutely adore this LO already but its really getting me down and I feel MW/Dr dont really take me serious.  Roll on 7 1/2 weeks!!!  

I hope ur all having a better day

Sue ~ Not much longer now and we will be ladies of leisure - I have waited what seems all my life to say that lol 

xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Just had my dates for return to work from maternity leave sent to me 15th February!!!!!!!! So that has cheered me up a bit woohoo.  I was also told how much to expect with statutory maternity pay not so happy about that but I will have my gorgeous girl then so what more will I need.  I cant believe this is actually happening xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

You will be suprised how easy you get used to the lower wage and how you budget better.

How's your back? It really sounds like your pelvis is out of line, they are going to give me a tubba grip next week as I get the same as you, to help me sleep.


----------



## EmmaLily

The wage is a small price to pay init even if we have to live on beans on toast we will be on cloud 9 and I dont want the stress of money to spoil it.  6 more working days woohoo. It must be 5 for u if I am right?  

What is a Tuppa Grip hun?  

Its a horrible pain, worse in the morning and last thing at nite and when I get up from sitting or bed.  It feels really deep inside.  I tried having a bath last nite it was the first bath I have had since egg transfer cos they told me avoid hot baths on the 2WW and I was too scared to have one since so I have been regilously showering.  I thought it would help but it didnt really and tbh I struggled to get out of the bath cos I havent got handles on the side and my bath is quite deep.  It wasnt a pretty sight   !!! I tried a hot water bottles which seems to ease it when it is on me but not sure if that is because I am not moving around.  I am right peed off with it now.  I am supposed to be going to Cardiff for the nite this weekend for my little sister's Hen weekend.  Not sure whether I will be able to make it now.  

'ark at me moaning!!! How r u hun and Jack and ur bump doing? U still suffering with ur back also?  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Dont forget to sort yoru tax credits though, they will top it up and I remember when we got our first one we were like 'should we get a takeaway as a treat as we wont be able to afford it again'   

I meant tubba grip sorry hun. Its the tight socky like thing that they give you when you sparian an ankle or hand. Do you still have your belt? Try it again hun. I found it took a while but it has started to help. Oh and my physio said baths are banned form now o, yoru pelvis wont be able to take the getting the legs over the bath, its pushes them further out of line. Showers if its not over the bath.
Do you go back and see the physio again? 

I am off work thsi week as Jack has a virus, but I have 3 days next week and then the Monday and thats it, so 4 working days  cant wait. Bump is good thanks, and my back is on and off but the exercises and belt is helping. DH is being a star too and helping a lot with Jack.


----------



## EmmaLily

Tax Credits How do I go about that?  Will I be entitled to it?  Should i wait until LO is here? Will it go by hubby wages too cos he gets paid different every week?  

Sorry hun u said Tubba Grip lol I am so thick at the moment lol.  I havent got a belt and no physio for me.  My MW just gave me a leaflet to read and that was that.  Oops my shower is over my bath.  I cant win can I lol and I have to shower everyday, its a little obession I have if I dont shower and wash my hair everyday I cant sleep lol.  Got a feeling there wont be much time for that once Phoebe is here.  

I had a scan yesterday at 32 weeks and they told me baby's head it really low down so low they couldnt measure her head or show me her face.  I dont know if this means she is engaged she didnt say and bump has really dropped so maybe a change in her position hasnt helped my back.  Not sure.  

Awww poor Jack hope he feels better soon bless him.  Glad to hear bump is well.  I bet its very different the second time around cos u dont get a minute to urself.  Glad to hear DH is able to give a hand I am sure it makes life a lot easier with two pairs of hands.  


xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

You right two pairs of hands are a godsend, I really feel for mothers on their own.  When Jack is ill he is so demanding and all he wants is cuddles, which I am happy to provide but its 24/7, I havent even been able to go to the loo without him screaming so have mastered - to dh's suprise and amusement - going with him on my lap   

Can you get a step to help you up and over the bath? I am short so have one in the kitchen that I could use should I need it, but luckily I have a seperate shower cubicle. Go and see your GP and say you are suffering and ask for a referral to a physio. You will see a physio and based on what you have said you will be fitted with a belt - sorry mixed you up with someone   - it does help some people and have eased some things for me. The stairs are still a chore so I try not to do them tbh.
Oh and your right you wont have time once she is here   I remember my cousin saying that you will be so tired and just wont be bothered that if you get a bit of wee or poop on teh bed you will be like leave it till the morning. That was coming from a girl with cleaning OCD and she was so right    Jack wee'd on me once and I just stripped but was too tired to shower so wiped with a wet wipe and fell asleep exhausted till next feed - about 2 hrs later!   

As long as you dont earn over the pay threshold, not sure what it is but 40k rings a bell, then you should get child allowance and credits. The HMRC have an online calculator you can use to see if this is the case. You will get just over £80 a month in child allowance and depends what you earn for tax credits. We got a bit more last year as my wage decrease from maternity allowance meant I earned pittance. They say you can only apply after baby is here, but I rang them about 3 weeks before and asked for teh forms to be sent to me, they did teh majority over the phone and sent me the forms which dh sent back for me after we had the birth certificate. Think only the child allowance wanted the birth certificate hough and not teh tax credit people. Think they may see it anyway as they're the same people. Look into it now as they are changing the rules on backdating, so before you could claim upto 3 months after baby born and not lose but now I think they say they wont back date.
Every penny helps.
Oh they will ask about hubbies wages but I think if its different they average it out, you can have his previous years totals at hand to say what he earned previosuly as a guide.

Engaged sounds good. They have so many different degrees. i think 1/5 th engaged is baby head down but not in pelvis and then 2/5ths and so on depending on degree of how far down in pelvis baby is. Did she say anything about this? What do your notes say?


----------



## Redkay75

I'm so excited to hear about all you ladies getting close to the end now and   that'll be us in a couple of months, without the back pain etc, though of course!  

I'm starting to get my head around the new situation, Andy is finding it really hard it seems he had secretly given them personalities and in his brain they were in little pink tents in a red field and when each new thing happened they would talk to each other through the canvas, e.g. " I have sharp things growing on my fingers, i'll call them fingernails! How are you in there?" He is now worried that his imagination will make the remaining twin lonely! Bless him. We had named them Rusty and Squeaky (Sirname is Doorbar so it makes sense!) In the hospital I said "we've still got Rusty" and when we got home he burst into tears and said " it was Squeaky!" He's a big softy and strangely I havne't cried much after the hospital but he cries each time he talks about it. I think for me I can focus all the private fears I had about not being able to walk when carrying twins (with an already very high BMI) and not being able to work and using all my maternity leave before the birth which have now lessoned as with the risks of twin pregnancy. I am a little excited by the thought of picking a pram out again as you dont have that much choice with twins, although I still rate the babyjogger city select! 

I now have a growing pile of freebies given by friends, family and neighbours, pregnancy pillow, baby bouncer (x2), bath seat, Katy crib, etc. I do love freebies!

2 of my friends are also prgenant one 6 weeks ahead and one 2 weeks behind so thats great too.

I'm looking forward to our scan in 2 weeks and hopefully this time we can appreciated the miracle of Rusty wiggling awayand start to relax and enjoy!  

Kirsty x


----------



## Redkay75

Just checked the tax credits info, glad I did as I thought we wouldnt get them but combined income up to £58,000 or £66,000 if child is under one and once Andy gives up work to be stay at home Dad we'll be well under that threshold!


----------



## EmmaLily

Awww Sue poor little Jack - its nothing like a cuddle off ur mammy when ur ill.  re toilet with Jack on lap - I will be asking for tips once this little one comes lol.    I will speak to the Tax people when I finish work (I will have more time then) and see what they say every little will definitely help.  Do I speak to the same people about the Tax Credits and Child Allowance?  They never said baby was engaged but she never felt she looked at the scan but just said baby is very low down and she couldnt show me her face or measure her head.  I should have asked her but I got a MW appointment in two weeks so will ask then.  She feels very low down to me tbh I feel a lot of pressure at the moment and like a period ache down below.

Redkay ~ Glad to hear ur feeling slightly better but ur poor DH.  Its such a mix of emotions for u both at the moment I wish there was something I could say to make it easier.  Just got to be strong for each other and concentrate on ur little fighter.  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Redkay - OMG your dh has just had me in tears, bless him I could just give him a  . You have the right attitude, and I love a freebie too. Always worth checking to see what you get as we were pleasently suprised too.

Emmalily - Oh that sounds like progress. The pressure can get intense. For me I felt like I desperatly needed a wee wee all the time and it hurt as only a trickle came out, I now know that this was when the head was fully engaged and baby was ready. Took another 24 hours but the more pressure you get the closer you are. Sounds to me like your at the start of engagement.
When you call the tax credit line you can ask them to send you out the child allowance forms as well, they asked me on the phone if I wanted the form sending, but just incase ask. It may be wise to have all income etc written down and questions you want asking too as it can be a long call and you may forget.
You'll become an expert on doing things with a baby in your arms when the time comes. dh thinks its so funny but men cant multi task can they!?


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ I am the same I feel like I am going to pee myself all the time sounds like it will get worse lol......something to look forward to but obviously it will all be worth it.  

I have decided to go to my sister's hen weekend in Cardiff this weekend.  We r staying in a hotel for two nites but I think I will just go for one nite as the first nite we have hired a big room and we r all having a PJ party with food, drinks, music and games but the second nite it will probably be a wild one so I think I will get my DH to come and get me.  I am a little nervous about going away when I am 33 weeks pregnant but I should be ok should I?? I only live about an hours drive away so I could come home if needs be.  I really would love to go cos it my youngest sister and she is the last one of us to get married and there is a good bunch of us all going.    Do u think I am being careless and stupid


----------



## Redkay75

Emma Lilly - I don't think you're being reckless at all sounds like a good night with family and friends and as its in one place all night you can pace yourself for the activities! I say have lots of fun! K x


----------



## kara76

Deffo go away. I went away to silverstone racing when I was 38weeks pregnant. I just took my notes and bag with me lol


----------



## sammy75

Just a quick update to say that lexi jayne was born this morning at 11.21am weight 7lb 15oz.


----------



## kara76

Sammy congratulations to u and your dh. Lovely game. Doesn't it feel lovely being a mummy. Hope labour was kind to u


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Sammy a big congrats on the safe arrival of ur baby girl x x lovely name aswell x x 
I agree wiv Kara it is so lovely being a mummy  x


----------



## EmmaLily

Thanks girls I think I will go its just what I need cos I will never be able to go away on my own after the baby is here I could never leave her.  

Sammy ~ Massive congratulations I love the name and the weight is perfect.  I hope ur doing well and baby Lexi 

xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Congratulations Sammy. Gorgeous name xxx


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Sammy xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Just a quick post to say congrats Sammy!!!!
Beautiful name xxx


----------



## jo1985

Congrats Sammy xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - fantastic news on your lovely little girl, great name too! Can't wait to see a picture enjoy every minute. 

K x


----------



## jk1

Sammy - massive huge congratulations huni - i love her name - enjoy huni!! xxx


----------



## Flash123

Sammy, what wonderful news, treasure every moment with your princess . I have been waiting to hear from you because we cycled together and both had our OTD on the same day. I can't belie how quickly those 9 months have gone. X


----------



## sammy75

Thank you everyone and I will try and get a pic on in the next couple of days but atm I am trying to get bf sorted as I have got 1 sore nipple which nearly reduces me to tears but I'm not going to give up yet.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sammy congratulations, sorry I missed your earlier post x


----------



## kara76

Sammy the first few weeks hurt like hell and even longer sometimes. Soreness is cause when baby sucks on just the tip of the nipple and isn't fully latched, lexi has to learn as does mummy. Make sure you use nipple cream a lot and change your breast pads of your nipples aren't damn.
Tyler used me like a dummy to start with and I got so very sore and use to cry and feeds, at 3 weeks old we discovered the joy of a dummy ( she still has um and I still hate um lol ) but it did help us yet youy shouldn't give one while your establising bf. Cream with help a lot. 

Can't wait to see lexi


----------



## sammy75

Thanx for the help kara and the midwife also told me it should get easier when the milk comes in.


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - fab news, when ur up for it let us know how the birth went. I love the name - stunning as is your pic xxx

Emmalilly - Enjoy the hen night hun xxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Sammy, well done. Beautiful name too!xx

Red - So sorry to hear your news, but so glad that the other baby is going strong xx

Well the morning (all day)  sickness has well and truly kicked in. Not actually been sick, but I feel sicky all day long and I'm really off my food. So much that I've lost 8lbs over the last week and a half.
I have a scan on Monday when I will be 7+4. Can't wait to see baby again. xx


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - oh she is beautiful, what a little stunner, congrats!


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone today and hope your all doing ok, thought I would let you know more about the birth so here it goes of what I can remember lol, woke up at 4am having pains every 10 mins so walked about the house for an hour then decided to ring the hosp who then told me to wait until they were every 8 mins apart so at 6am decided to go in but on examanation was only 2-3 cm dialated so was given a sweep and sent to walk around the hosp to get pains coming at every 5 mins which happened at 7.30am and on examanation was 4cm so I requested gas and air and pethedine coz I couldn't cope with the pain and the next thing I remember as I was falling in and out of sleep was around 9.30am 3 docs came in and asked to put in drip and break waters as they weren't happy with lexi heartrate and wanted to attach a heart monitor direct to her head and as they done this It made me dialate to 6cm and then at around 10.45am I was asking for epidural so midwife asked if she could check how dialated I was first and said I was still 6cm so asked me to get up on my knees to see if gravity would help and as she was going to get aneasthatist to sort out epidural I had strong urge to push so she checked again and I was fully dilated so I started pushing at 11am and at 11.21am she was born. Hope those of you still yet to experience birth sorry if this was tmi for you but I promise you it was sooo worth it.


----------



## jk1

Sammy - Lexi is gorgeous - good luck with the BF hopefully it will get easier for both of you xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - wow what an amazing birth and quick (7 hours!) lucky you!   Good luck with BF

K x


----------



## kara76

Sammy that's a lovely birth story. Well done u. How are things

Hiya everyone


----------



## jo1985

Sammy lush pic off ur daughter fab name . Hope ur doing ok n.bf gets easier x


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone today, bf getting easier and I have put a clearer pic in my avatar, starting to feel more like myself today as I don't feel as sore down below so more mobile, I am checking in to see how you all are doing but never really been good at persomals lol, I have a q for anyone who can give me advise as when I had my fet at crgw they gave me a form to have completed when lexi was born and I was told to send it to them but I have lost it so should I just ring them.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, I rang crgw to tell them the twins had been born and they just took the info over the phone and said we didn't have to return the form. Lexi is beautiful, congratulations. 

AFM, the girls were weighed on Tuesday, Ruby is now 7lb8 and Maisie is 5lb7. They have come along way from 4lb3 and 2lb11 when they were born. It's amazing to have them home, although we can't go anywhere without people stopping us. I guess twins are a novelty to some people! 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Sue, hope Jack is feeling better soon x


----------



## EmmaLily

Sammy ~ Lexi is absolutely stunning.  Look at all her hair!!! Did u suffer with heartburn much? I bet ur loving being a mummy.

Em ~ They really have come a long way bless them.  

Redkay ~ How u and ur DH now?  Have u told people yet or r u waiting?

xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Emnige - wow the girls are doing really well congratulations, new pics?

Emmalilly - We are doing ok thanks got our heads round it! We have a scan at CRgW Thursday week for reassurance and so we can celebrate our baby rather than the stunned response we had at the last scan. I told everyone (colleagues, close friends, family, etc.) straight away as they have been great supporting us through the treatments and I wanted to celebrate whatever happened later on. Almost wish I hadn't so that I could them all again!  when and how did you tell?

K x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all,

Sorry I havent been on here much. Just popped on to see how everyone was and noticed from your signature Red that you lost one of your little beans. So sorry to read that but hoping that your other little embryo is growing strong. 

Hope everyone else is well. Sorry not doing personals.

xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, thanks for the info re telling crgw and can't believe the girls have doubled their birth weight already.

Emma, don't think I did really suffer heartburn so I think her colouring comes from her dad coz he has dark hair and brown eyes and I am light brown and blue eyes.

Hope all you mums and little ones are all ok and all you pg ladies doing ok also.


----------



## BelleBaby

Sammy, Lexi is beautiful. Congratulations and thanks for sharing your birth story! You did amazingly considering how quick the pain was intensifying for you.  Everyone says that quick births can be more painful especially when they break your waters and put you on a drip.  Hope your milk has come in by now and bf is up and running with you.

Hi Redkay, hope you're doing ok.  We had the same as you, two heartbeats at first scan then lost one at 8 weeks.  I still wonder about that little one even though I'm 36 weeks now, and you always will too.  What kept me going was the reason they put two back is because this happens so often.

Helen_26 I had same morning sickness as you also, felt sick all day every day and lost weight.  But force yourself to eat little and often and it should ease it a bit, even though it's the last thing you feel like doing.  Stodgy, unhealthy food was the only thing I fancied...mostly Pot Noodle much to DH's disgust!  I was drinking pints of ginger cordial too which seemed to help.  Hope it subsides at 12 weeks like it did for me.

AFM girls, I officially start maternity leave today woohoo! Feels like quite a milestone as they were warning me from 20wks onwards that baby might come early.  Feeling quite uncomfortable now with this wrong way round baby, especially at night when he's trying his best to turn but can't.  Feels and looks like he/she's gonna break out of the skin like in the Alien film!

Hope the rest of you ladies have a good day xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Belle, wow can't believe how far along you are! I'm 30 weeks today, like you I still think about the little beanie we lost, but am so grateful for this little one.
Bet you will be glad to be on maternity, I can't wait! I've got loads of strange movements too, more than kicks, just felling him all elbows and sharp body parts moving around!
Hope you are feeling well and looking after yourself.

Helen, I was really lucky and wasn't sick, but I went through a phase of feeling nauscious and like Belle I found eating little and often worked. It hadro be foods that I fancied too, which weren't always healthy! Can't have dine any harm though, my midwife was looking over my latest test results and told me well done on the healthy eating and to keep it up! Xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi Guys,

Sorry I havent been around, but last week Jack was admitted to teh PAU (Peadiatric assessment unit) with suspected pneumonia. Luckily he doesnt have it but a chest xray showed streaks on his lungs that could be a serious infection, so he is on anti biotics, but is not a happy boy. We managed to get home and go ahead with his christening sunday, which was good but I stressed a lot, Jack enjoyed himself although he was still ill, he loved the attention he got   typical man  

Sammy - What a lovely birth story and so quick, loving the new pic she is so gorgeous, makes me want a girl! Hope your doing well.

Belle - Congrats on mat leave, cant wait for mine next week.

phoebs - I am so uncomfortable at times feels like a break out attempt from beanie, so feel for you getting it too  

Emnige - Wow teh girls are doing fab, your doing an amazing job!


----------



## helen_26

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for the advice re morning sickness. I am trying to eat little and often which does seem to help, but I too am only eating when I fancy something and it doesn't tend to be healthy.
Had a scan today and baby has grown loads since last scan 12 days ago and we are now measuring 7+6, so a couple of days more than we though. There is a beautiful strong heartbeat. A little sad though as we discovered that we were having twins but the other didn't make it past 3/4 weeks. We are still over the moon though that the other is looking really healthy and strong.  Think I can finally start to believe that it is real and happening to me!!


----------



## kara76

Little miss sorry to hear jack is poorly. Pneumonia is so so scary, tyler was very poorly with it, thankfully jack hasn't got it. Hope the christening went well

Helen great news on 1 beautiful heart beat

Wow girlies time seems to be flying, your babies will be in your arms soon. Trust me on this one, enjoy your bumps cause u will miss it


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok. Can't believe some of you are so close to meeting your babies.

RK, here is a piccie of the girls:










Ruby is on the right and Maisie on the left


----------



## LittleMissM

How gorgeous they are hun, they look so different to each other xxx You must be so proud.


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies wow quiet on ere atm .
How r all u New mams doing Ur bubs r beautiful .
We r away down west wales atm n always go the same week every yr wowee war crap weather we having. All ok with bean feeling tapping movements now n again mostly in evening .got our 20 week scan 2 weeks today and am so excited to c bean again n we r finding out flavour as dh really really wants to know x


----------



## sammy75

Jo, glad all is going well and my mam lives in pendine near tenby and we go and stay with them every year coz I love how peaceful it is there.

Em, lovely pic of the girls,

Hi to everyone else today,

Afm, not been on as I have been struggling with feeding and have now got a breast infection so got to go on anti b as I also got a fever, my left boob is fine as it nice and soft and milk flowing brilliant but the right is very hard and lumpy and painful and the milk just drips so I been told to keep feeding as normal and hopefully lexi will suck the blockage away, I am not giving up yet lol and even tho I am pain she is worth it all I still can't believe how emotional I feel when I look at her I feel so happy that it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## kara76

Jo where is west wales are you?

Sammy so sorry you have mastrisis (spelling) they do say feeding through it will help, hurts though I believe so take paracetmol. Good on ya girl for carrying on. The emotion never goes. Its just amazing isn't it


----------



## jo1985

Hey Kara we were down west wales quay west go every yr have done since we got together but worst weather ever had this wk


----------



## BelleBaby

Oh Sammy poor u with mastitis, sounds so nasty.  You'll be so proud of yourself that you kept at it.

Em I loved the pic of ur girls, look at them studying each other!!  How are you feeling?  2 and a half weeks till my c-sec...any advice?

Jo have a lovely break up west, bet u can't wait to see ur babs ar the 20wk scans.  Great you're starting to feel movements too.

Little Miss, how is Jack? Have you finished work now at last??

Helen, how's the sickness? easing a bit I hope.

Pheobs, I can't believe how far along I am myself sometimes, especially since the consultant kept warning me it might come early!  You're not far behind, have you got all your bits and bobs ready?

Hi Redkay, EmmaLily, PP, Kara (and the other Helen!) ...how are you all? xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Belle, with regard to c-section I would just say take it easy afterwards and don't try to do too much. I found it helped to sleep with the bed inclined, which also made it easier to get in and out of bed x


----------



## sammy75

Hi to everyone today and hope your all doing ok,

Breast feeding a lot better now the mastitis has cleared and lexi now weighs 8lb 1oz so despite dropping down to 7lb 10oz the midwife and hv are pleased that she has regained and a bit extra.


----------



## BelleBaby

That's fab Sammy, great to hear Lexi's putting on weight x


----------



## helen_26

Great news sammy. Glad you are feeling better and Lexi is growing nicely.

The sickness is still here although a little easier today. I have lost a stone in the last 17 days. I would usualy jump for joy at loosing a stone, but i'm a little worried to be honest. 
The midwife rang on sunday and we have our 1st appointment with her next wednesday. The same day that we have our last scan at CRGW:-(

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls 

Sorry I have been quiet lately I have been in absolute agnoy with pain in my right side lower back. It keeps going into spasms.  Not really sure why MW thinks it could be the baby's position as she is laying on that side or a pinched nerve.  The pain is really unbelieve and means I havent been to bed or laid down for over a week now.  I am finding it very hard at the moment to cope with the pain and trying to move etc. I have tried hot water bottles and Co-codomel but still struggling.  I just hope it disappears as quite as it comes.  Also TMI but struggling to go to the toilet at the moment also this is making  a worse.  Sorry for the moan post just so fend up and scared that this pain is going to go away any time soon.  I still got 6 weeks to go until EDD.

Sue ~ Is it today ur maternity leave starts if so Happy Maternity Leave to u. 

Sammy ~ Brillant news about Lexi putting on weight.

xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Everyone,

Wow Belle, not long to go now!
Sammy, glad things are getting easier, she is such a cutie!
Emmalilly, sorry you are struggling so much, it must be an awful strain

Hope everyone else is doing ok?
Glad for a break in the rain!
xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalily - Oh bless you, are you engaged yet? That can cause pain going to the loo, I was in constant agony once Jack engaged. Did mw suggest seeing a physio? May be worth seeing your GP to get a referral if not.

Helen - Sympathies on the sickness, hated the little bit I got.

Belle - Jack is slowly getting better thanks,  but I have his bug now   not nice! Yep finished on Tuesday thank the lord as cant cope anymore and I have weeks to go!  

Sammy - LO looks lovely hun, glad the bf has gotten better, hope I do just as well.

AFM - Have caught Jack's bug and feel like   to be honest! All bunged up, cant sleep, coughing like mad, and have pulled a muscle in my ribs and belly so I hurt so so much each time I cough, and thats virtually all the time!
Also been tested for OC as been itching like mad, but it may also be a reaction to the iron they gave me, so have to go back next week.
Saw mw today who said its easy to pull a muscle as the ligaments are so soft at the mo, wish it wasnt! One thing she did say was I am having a big baby   Jack was 6lb 12oz full term, but this one she thinks is 4-5lb now  , she says its in my notes that they are concerned but no one has actually said it to me. I see consultant a week tomorrow and on advice of mw I am going to push for the growth scan to be earlier than 36 weeks and then look to be induced at 38 weeks. That means a due date of w/c 11 June.
It cant come soon enough in my opinion as I am really struggling big time!


----------



## pheobs1

LittleMissM sorry you're feeling Yucky too :-(
We all seem to be going through the ringer a bit lately. Hope you manage to get your scan early xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, guess what I've got some news...I had a little girl on Wednesday morning! Lois Martha (both pronounced the Welsh way) 5lb 12oz and she's just lovely. Waters broke 3 weeks early and as she was still breech I went straight in for a c-section. Once I'm on a computer I'll fill you in on all the details - hoping to go home later on today. Just feel so chuffed that she's actually here safely, we can't stop smiling.  

Hope everyone is ok on here, illnesses and pains aside! xx


----------



## kara76

Oh wow congratulation bb and dh. U must be over the moon. Yay yay and beautiful name

Afm this time 2 years ago I have just been induced for the second time


----------



## jo1985

Ah wonderful news belle baby beautiful name to . All the best x enjoy being a Mammy xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Wow! Congratulations Belle! Fabulous news and beautiful names. Hope you and your little beauty are doing well xxx


----------



## sammy75

Congrats to you and dh belle, hope you make a speedy recovery and lovely name.


----------



## Emnige

Congrats belle x


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations belle. Beautiful name too! X


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Belle! Wow Congrats!!!!
Beautiful names!


----------



## LittleMissM

Belle - Huge congrats hun, lovely name, cant wait to see a pic  

Sue


----------



## Redkay75

Congrats belle - great name, how do you pronounce them the welsh way? K x


----------



## EmmaLily

Congratulations hun lovely news. I love her name.  

Girls I am in completely and utter agnoy I have pgp and my lower back is absolutely killing me to the point where I am now housebond.  I cant even get down the stairs.  I am in absolute tears most of the time and really struggling to get up and down out of a chair and I cant lay down and I have been like this 2 weeks now.  I had a scan on Friday and they insisted I lay down and basically it was the most tramatic evidence of my life.  It look 4 midwifes and 20 minutes and me screaming in order to get me back up.  They have now said they will refer me for pysho but god knows how long that is going to take.  I feel like my back has now gone into spasms.  Any tips girls.  Have anyone else evidenced this?  I am so scared and I cant enjoy my pregnancy at all cos the pain is unbelieve.  I cant even have a shower and wash my hair cos I cant get in the shower.  Also I am taking Co-codomal every 6 hours.  So sorry for a me post but I am depeserate.  

xxx


----------



## kara76

hugs hun. I took co codomal too from 33 weeks til after tyler was born, Every 4 hours for dental pain with no ill effects. Sorry your in so much pain, Hopefully your mw will get you seen really quickly

hiya everyone

sprinkles how are you?


----------



## LittleMissM

Your doing all the right things, but next time say no to lying down, I have had a scan sat up and on my side due to pgp. You need that appt so ring every day chasing the hospital for the referral, you may feel like your being a pain but they will see you quicker if you get on them. Till then try getting down stairs on your bum. Dont misline your pelvis - ie lift one leg higher than the other, and get out of bed by rolling onto side, pushing legs off and pulling you up. I presume the shower is over the bath? Can you buy one of those steps? You can have one in ansd one out of the bath to make the height easier.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

Can I join please?
It's really early days but we got our BFP yesterday!
We're in total shock as it was our 1st IUI but we're over the moon. 
I can't sleep because I'm so excited, I never thought it would happen for us - I can't believe it!   x


----------



## pheobs1

Big congratulations Loopy xx have you got a date for your scan yet? X


----------



## LittleMissM

Big Congrats Loopy xxxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i'm tentatively checking in with a BFP - waiting for early scan now   

i'm already a mummy to 2 gorgeous boys   

oh - and i already know the lovely LittleMissM   

ritz


----------



## Emnige

Loopy & ritz, welcome   and congratulations x


----------



## Vixxx

Oooh Ritzi, Helloooo         How lovely to see you here   .
Welcome Loopy too


----------



## helen_26

Yay Loopy - Lovely to see you over here. 

Ritzi - Congratulations on your   hun. Have you had a date for your scan?

Emmalily - How are you feeling hun? The pgp sounds awful.

How is everyone else doing

AFM - I am 10 weeks today and have my final scan at CRGW tomorrow. It's really hard to be leaving the comfort of CRGW and moving over to the NHS, but on the plus side I also get to meet the midwife tomorrow at my booking in appointment.


----------



## Emnige

Helen, 10 weeks already! 

AFM, all well here with Ruby & Maisie. Had a tought night the other day with Maisie. Finally settled at 5am! That was a long night. We've changed her to a slower teat and she is back to her contented self. They were weighed today. Ruby is now 8lb9 and Maisie is 6lb8. They have their immunisations the week after next (on the 7 year anniversary of my mums death). They were meant to have to them today but the nurse who was meant to be doing them fell and broke her leg! Ouch!

Anyone heard from Helen 85? x

Littlemissm, how is Jack now? Is he better? Are you feeling better? x

Rk, how are you?

Sammy, how is life as a new mum? Loving it I bet x

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## jo1985

Congrats to the girlies on.their long awaited bfp all the best for ur pregnancy.
All going ok with me atm just excited for our 20 wk scan Thursday 2 sleeps away whoop excited going find out flavour too mega excited xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Ritzi -   hey hun long time coming my darling  but this is it!!!! I just know it!

Emnige - Ah bless you hun, hope it was just the one night and doesnt lead to more! Any reason apart from teh teat you think?
Jack is still poorly on second set of anti b's, I caught his bug too and have been poorly, have pulled countless muscles in my back and belly due to coughing and have been in agony. Also 4 weeks ahead of schedule and feeling HUGE!!
The jabs can make night time bad, have some calpol on hand and give a 2.5ml dose before them and have em on hand for afterwards, feel for you having both done at the same time!

Jo - Good luck with scan.

Helen - Time has flown hun!


----------



## Emnige

Jo, how exciting  my sister has her 20 week scan on Friday so i'm assuming you'll be due around the same time as her (end of September?) How u feeling? x

Littlemissm, I think she just had reflux and was quite windy as she took her feed very quickly. She is alot better now after changing her teat. We've introduced a bedtime routine now...bath, bottle, bed as well. Oh bless Jack, still poorly. When are you due now? Not long, you sound like you need to put your feet up and relax. I have calpol ready! Fingers crossed it won't be too bad!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Congrats Loopy!
So exciting. Good luck with your first scan!

Ritzi. Well hello stranger!
Congrats. It's lovely to see you here. 
Hope the boys are well. 

Vixxx. How are you doing?
How is life as a mamma?

AFM. 32 week scan tomorrow to check on my placenta praevia. 

Hi to everyone else. 
Sprinkles x


----------



## pheobs1

Good luck for scan tomorrow Sprinkles. Mine hasn't moved and have to go back at 36 weeks now.'fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Vixxx

OMG Sprinkles - 32 weeks?  That's fabulous!    Watch out though - mine came at 34+4!   I am due to go back to work in 5 weeks - can't believe it's almost a year.  I remember when I got my BFP I was away in Canada, and I was bleeding, it was you who suggested upping the cyclogest, which is what Amanda then also said when I heard back from her, but I always remember it was you who said it first!  So glad you are here now - and hope the rest of your PG goes well.  How are you feeling in yourself?


----------



## kara76

32 weeks woo hoo that's wonderful news. I think about u a lot and so glad to have heard from you

Welcome to the newly pg ladies. Ritz well done you so pleased for you.

Afm my baby girl is getting a big girl now, no bf, no nappies and now a big bed


----------



## Emnige

Good luck for your scan today sprinkles x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks girls. 
Vixxx. I actually remember that post when you were in Canada!
I can't believe the twins are nearly 1!!!

Kara. Lovely to hear from you. Glad Tyler is better. 

Emnige. How are the girls?

Phoebs. How alike are we! Both 32w3d. Both placenta praevia. 
I'm not too worried cos I had to have a section anyway. 
Is that what the plan is for you?

Hi to everyone else. 
Having avert lazy day. 
Still lying in bed! 
Scan later !


----------



## Emnige

The girls are good thanks, doing well and keeping us busy


----------



## pheobs1

I know sprinkles! We must have been in the clinic at the same time! To be honest I'm a bit worried, I've had no confirmation or talk of a section yet and I really want one. They just keep telling me to come back for another scan. SupposeD to have scan to check it this week and see previa specialist, but coz I had a scan last week to check fluid the sonographer took it upon herself to cancel it and move it to 36 weeks (it hasn't moved a mm). When I saw Hetel at my 4D scan he said I should deffinatley be having a section, but he also said they would keep pushing it further along. I'm terrified about going into spontaneous labour and my little boy being at risk. He is also breech at the moment. I know a section is a major operation but I just need my little boy to get here as safely as possible.  I see my consultant on Monday so I'm going to ask him, I'd feel happier if it was all sorted. Have you had a date yet?
Good luck with your scan xxx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

thanks for the welcomes - it is very exciting to be here! 

you all sound like your pregnancies are poodling on nicely and the mummies amongst you sound very happy   where are you all having your babies? 

i'm a bit clueless really - on another 2ww now for scan, then pondering at what point i need to let my GP know - just taking one step at a time but want to wait due to previous losses. However I am determined to be positive and am trying to think ahead to what I need to do   
I feel sicky a lot of the time, which i am taking as a good sign   and today my mouth feels dry and funny   i'm still early enough to be analyzing every single twinge etc   sorry if i bore you all.

ritz


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Phoebs. Who are booked under?
I'm under Hatel. 
I got my date for section about 6 weeks ago. But in fairness, I knew from conception that I couldn't have a natural delivery, so it was a foregone conclusion. 

Mixed bag ar scan today. 
Fluid really low. 
Baby is massive!
I'm being tested for diabetes Friday, and having a late amino. 
I am high risk for Downs, but declined amniotest early because of risk of MC
Only having it now do we are prepared. 
Section is June 11th!
4 weeks, 5 days to go!
Can't wait. 

Ritzi. It doesn't really matter how soon you go to your GP. 
They will book you with the midwife who will see you at about 12 weeks. 
Do you could go now, or in another 3-4 weeks. 
Some GPs are really great. Others just take your name and pass it on. 
When I rang my surgery the dr didn't see me. 
Just left me an information pack at the desk!


----------



## pheobs1

I'm sure you're being looked after Sprinkles. I had to have a scan to check the fluid last week as I've been 'leaking' small amounts of what appears to be amniotic fluid. 

I really wish I was under Hatel, but unfortunately I'm not local, I'm a good hour an a half away.

When have you got amino and diabetes test? Wishing you loads of luck.

Wowzers 11 June! Not long until you meet your beautiful baby 

I'm going to ask about a section on Monday, but like I said sonographer cancelled my scan this week so I don't see the previa consultant until 36 weeks.

Let me know how you get on. Xxx

Ritz I told my go quite early and they booked me in the the midwife at 9 weeks, she then arranged 12 week scan etc. congratulations! Xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Ritzi - With me as you know I saw my mw at 6 weeks then 8 weeks where we booked in and I got my 12 week scan. Personally - cos I know you  - I would say go now so they can look after you proper!

Sprinkles - Wow so soon bet you cant wait now.


----------



## ritzi

ooh far too scared to go yet missM    they'll be fuss fuss fuss i think and i can't deal with it. twas thinking after my early scan maybe?  like pheobs said about 9 weeks? not sure   also going to ask crgw if i can book a few scans after my early one and change to nhs for 12 week one. i have to get through the next few weeks first i guess   

sprinkles sorry to hear about your fluid levels - at least with a massive baby you are having a section - otherwise ouch! the time will fly now for you i bet. hoping your diabetes test goes ok. 

jo hope your 20 week scan goes ok today   

missM hope your consultant appointment goes ok - you kiss a$$ girl   

ritz


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles hope the test go well for you. 

LiTtle miss how's you! How's jack sleeping now

Ritz lol at the ouch, I don't think sprinkles is having a section to avoid pain. I've had a section and I recovered extremely well but would have preferred not to have major surgery. As for mw, mine wouldn't even see me til 10weeks yet I did inform doctor earlier and they prescribed the pregnancy support meds for me.

We are so close to have more babies born yay yay so excited for you all. Best thing ever ever


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks pheobs1 I have my 1st scan at CRGW on the 28th May – I can’t wait! I’m hoping it will help me to relax a bit knowing that everything is ok. I hope they sort out your c-section for you soon hun.

Congratulations ritzi! Have you booked your early scan yet? Am I right in thinking we have two at CRGW? We are roughly the same I’m 5 weeks on Monday ;-) Ritzi I’m analysing every little twinge too and I’m having trouble sleeping. I have to get up in the early hours for the toilet and then all I can think about is being pregnant so I can’t go back to sleep. Absolutely shattered in work today.

Sprinkles1170, Vixx, LittleMissM, jo1985,  helen_26 and Emnige thank you for the welcome and congratulations.

Helen_26 can I ask when did you make your appointment with the midwife? Was there a long waiting time? Can’t believe you’re 10 weeks already how have you been?

Jo1985 wishing you the best of luck for your scan today.

Sprinkles1170 wishing you all the very best for the 11th June, not long now ekk!

Hi Kara how are you?

It’s fantastic to be on this thread I’m so, so happy and grateful x


----------



## kara76

Loopy those early days are hard. I couldn't think of anything else than the baby growing inside me.

My con wanted to book me in for a section when she saw me at 14 weeks due to my history lol crazy stuff.

Lovely to see this thread so busy .

I'm on day 5 of no breast feeding


----------



## jo1985

Hey ladies scan went well found out we r team blue lol . A little boy dh is so happy was crying x


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous news Jo. Welcome to team blue! Xx


----------



## Emnige

FAb news jo xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jo fantastic news congrats!!! X


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yay Jo. Fab! Go team blue x


----------



## kara76

Jo wonderful news scan went well and you have a blue one on board


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, welcome and congrats to loopy and ritzi and anyone I have missed, 

Jo, congrats on team blue and I can't believe your 20 wks already,

Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Afm, sorry been awol but after dealing with mastitis I mentioned to midwife that I am still loosing quite heavy and just feeling ill with fever on and off so they think I now have either a womb infection or could have a bit of placenta still left behind so had to have swabs taken and due to me breastfeeding and just only finished taking anti b the doc wants to wait 2 wks before giving me more, but lexi is doing well she weighed 8lb 13oz this week so has gained 12oz in a week so my milk is not been affected lol.


----------



## Redkay75

Just a quick post to say welcome to Loopy and Ritzi.

We have our scan a week ago and our baby is doing really well, we had such amazingly clear images at CRGW and Amanda was just amazing as always! On the weekend we went to John Lewis chose our pram looked at babygros and then both burst into tears, standing fully sobbing in the middle of the baby dept. drew lots of stares. We have now reached the realisation that 'we are having a baby' not just 'we are pregnant' which was huge!

Love to all k x


----------



## sammy75

Redkay, glad things are going well and happy baby shopping, I  never thought spending so much money on baby things would make me so happy lol but I enjoyed every minute and I am already planning for xmas as I can't wait to be surrounded by baby toys.


----------



## jo1985

Thank u all for congrats on team blue shocked as was convinced it was a girl but so happy dh was crying he got a son. 

Redkay can't believe ur 14 weeks my that gone fast remember u announcing ur bfp. Wat pram u choose?? 

Sammy fitted u got infection but glad lexi doing well and putting weight on lol at u already looking at xmas toys we been same as I wana get things for Xmas that baby wil need throughout the yr as he ll b about 12 wks at xmas x 

Hi to everyone else still sinking in I m having a little boy hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Kara I know what you mean, I keep waking up in the early hours to use the toilet and then I can’t sleep as all I can think about it being pregnant. I’m sort of wishing the weeks away tbh just to know that everything is ok.

Sammy75 thank you for the kind message. Glad to hear that Lexi is doing well and I hope you feel better soon.

Redkay thanks for the congrats. Wonderful news to hear that everything is going well for you. Can I ask do you normally have two scans with CRGW? I have my first one booked for the 28th May as its so early will I be able to see much? I’m just hoping for some reassurance that everything is going well.

Jo1985 wonderful news that you are having a boy. Both me and DH are happy with whatever we have but I know secretly deep down my DH would LOVE a boy because he’s sport mad. I bet it will take a while to sink in.
xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Loopy. Don't worry they will scan you more than once. 
I think I had 3 before they saw the heart beat. 
First was a tiny tiny empty sac. 
Second sac had grown and had a faint shadow. 
3rd was a lovely HB. 

AFM. Changed my mind about the amnio whilst at the hospital.
Too risky!


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, what a lovely sunny day!

Jo - What a lovely surprise and how sweet is your dh.

Red - What a lovely feeling buying your first baby items. It's no surprise that you shed a few happy tears. I can't wait to start to but things.

Loopy - You get 2 scans at CRGW. We had 3 because I had some spotting early on, which turned out to be loosing one of the babies(at about 3 1/2 weeks).
After my first scan I let my GP know, but it was just a case of passing on my details to the midwife who I met on Wednesday at 10+1

Sammy - Great to hear that Lexi is gaining weight. Hope you start to feel better soon.

AFM - Still feeling sicky, but hoping that will ease soon.  Had our last scan at CRGW on Wednesday and was amazed to see baby jumping around all over the place. DH thinks we have a drummer in there.
Also met the midwife on Wednesday and filled in our forms. Just have to wait for our 12 week scan and consultant appointments now.  It's all feeling so real now, especially as I'm really noticing the changes to my body (even if no one else can see them yet).


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles I had a funny feeling u wouldn't go through with it plus it would only give u a few weeks advanced warning of anything and the chances I assume are low. Did babe have any soft markers? You high risk due to nt scan and bloods or just the age risk


----------



## ritzi

hi all

spinkles i didn't realise you were going through this today - a hard decision for you to make   

to the crgw's ffers i didn't realise you got 2 scan's - bonus   i figured the usual 1 then discharge. i'm booked in for one at 7 wks, when will the next one be? (assuming all goes well   )  sprinkles how did you get scanned so early?  was it more of a worry seeing an empty sac than waiting till 7 wks and hoping for the best? i so don't know what to do for the best   

loopy we must be due the same time as my scan is few days before yours   
jo - congrats on team blue   we have 2 boys - they are fabulous LOL..........I desperately want a little girl, but would be more than delighted with a healthy little boy at the end   

I am having a panic today - ending up phoning the clinic, just worrying that something will go wrong (3m/c's   ) and i think i've been in the game too long and know too much about what can go wrong - cue sleepless night and analysing everything today   

for me pregnancy is high risk due to my health problems - and we know i'll need a section at 30something weeks   i have let my consultant know today as i was having a panic - once crgw refer me the consultant will look after me so i feel better knowing between her and crgw I will be very well looked after    while i don't want the fuss, i am feeling very worried about it all today - mostly the risk of silent m/c   

anyho - i've jabbered enough  

ritz


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Kara. Lol. I chickened out. Baby is too precious for even the slightest risk. 
Didn't have the bloods early on. 
We have age as a risk and short femurs. 
Feeling more positive tonight. Not having the amnio was the right thing to do!

Ritzi. My first scan was at 6 week. Way too worrying! I was paranoid because first I lost the twins, then I had a loss at 6 weeks. So I talked Amanda into scanning me at 6 weeks. Big mistake. Thenn worried for the next 2 weeks!

I'm not sure if they routinely do 1 scan or more. 
I just know Amanda wouldn't discharge you if things were uncertain. 

Take care all. Night xxx


----------



## sammy75

Quick post from hospital, I went to the docs thurs for her to tell me to wait another 2 wks for blood loss to settle and then fri morning I started hemoraging so rang ambulance as I was very scared so have now been put on iv anti b for 48 hrs and scan showed retained tissue so they are rescanning on monday to see if it comes 
Away naturally over the weekend, hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## jk1

Sammy - it sounds like it was really scary huni - hope you are feeling a bit better soon - i bet you can't wait to get home xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sammy hope you can go home soon xxx


----------



## helen_26

Hope you get sorted out really soon hun x


----------



## Redkay75

Spammy I'm thinking of you, all my best! K x


----------



## pheobs1

Sammy loads of love, hole you are ok and they are looking after you well xx


----------



## kara76

Sammy massive hugs. Hope it comes again on it own but don't worry if they have to remove it, I've know a couple of ladies who have had it done


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sprinkles1170 thanks for the info on the scans, I’m really looking forward to the 28th May now so that we can see our little bean ;-) I can’t imagine how amazing its going to be.

Helen_26 looks like everything is going well for you hun.

Sprinkles and Helen_26 when you had the first early scan (mine will be at 7 weeks) was it internal on on your tummy? Also did they pick up a heartbeat? I’ve ready conflicting things and I don’t want to be worried incase I don’t hear anything. Also wanted to ask ladies did the progesterone pessaries make you really bloated? My work trousers are so tight already I’m paranoid that people can tell lol!

Ritzi let us know how your scan goes hun, I read on my leaflet info that the 2nd one is at about 9 weeks.

Sammy I hope you are ok and out of hospital soon – take care.
X


----------



## pheobs1

Hi loopy, pesseries made me super bloated! I've looked pregnant since the first few weeks!
My early scans were internal and you can see from my signature when we saw heartbeat(s), it is very scary and I think the worry never goes away because of everything we've been through to get here! 
It will be amazing though, that's for sure xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi pheobs1 thanks for the info.
You're right about the worry never going away.
I'm glad I'm not the only one who's bloated its horrible!
I've had a look at your signature am I right in thinking you didn't hear the hearbeat on your first scan but did on the 2nd? How many weeks were you?

Thanks x


----------



## pheobs1

Technically the second scan was the early one you are going for and we did see heartbeats. The first one was a sneaky one, I called in the clinic to pick up more pesseries and it was Debbie's last day, she was so excited and had been through all out treatments with us and wanted to scan me before she left, she told me there wouldn't be heartbeats at that stage.
So second scan for me=your first! Have I totally confused you now! Sorry! Xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi pheobs I understand lol! Can I ask how many weeks were you at the 2nd scan?
Thanks x


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i am hanging in here - totally terrifed   feels like ages till my scan still...........but won't do an early one pre-heartbeat cos that will worry me more   i'll be 6+5 by the scan so there should be a heartbeat.  Loopy the heart beats in the 6th week so you should see the babe and the heartbeat at yours - it'll be internal scan   

i'm not on any meds so no bloating for me - still POAS and having 3+ on the clearblue - so things are probably fine but i'm still worried   pretty sicky some days, other days no symptoms at all - so i run off and POAS   gawd its enough to drive you crackers! 

sammy - get well soon - hope they have sorted you out now   

ritz


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ritzi I can totally understand you feeling worried hun it must be so hard   it sounds really good that you are getting a 3+ on the clearblue digi. I did one on the weekend at 4+6 and I got a 2-3 so will be doing one next weekend too to make sure it gone up to 3+.

I think I'm used to those awful internal scans now, I had enough of them doing IUI as I didn't have it done until CD30!! I hope the scan comes around quick for you hun, 2 weeks today for me.
I will be exactly 7 weeks when I have it so really hoping and   that we get to hear a heartbeat xxx


----------



## pheobs1

I was almost 8weeks at the scan we saw heartbeats. I too was poas-aholic! I think I spent a fortune doing them all the time, I even keep one of my positive ones in my make up bag and look at it everyday! Xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi. 
I had no heart best for the first two scan at 6 then 7 weeks. Saw a heart beat at 8 week scan. 
Loopy the optimal word there is saw! You won't hear it. Just see it pulsing on the screen. You can hear it at later scans if they switch on the Doppler. 
Early scans are internal. 

AFM. Well I now have gestational diabetes!!! How complicated can one baby get!
Let's recap!
I'm old at 41. Overweight. Have a heart condition. Need daily injections for anaemia. 
My obstetric history is a disaster. I lost twins at 21 weeks with a failed vaginal cerclage. 
I miscarried preg number 2 early. 
I'm now 33 weeks, I have a trans abdominal cerclage. 
I have oligohydramnios (no fluid). 
Placenta praevia. Massive baby. 
Now gestational diabetes!!!!
You gotta love it. 
Poor baby is a little miracle x


----------



## pheobs1

Big huggs sprinkles! I'm sure Hetal is looking after you well! Xx


----------



## kara76

Sprinkle u poor thing, think your baby is causing you all this trouble now but when baby arrive he or she will be so good! Well we can hope lol. U feeling ok? Will they bring delievery forward?


----------



## Vixxx

Hang on in there Sprinkles!  Bubba will be here before you know it and it will be all worthwhile!  Lots of     !


----------



## helen_26

loopy-your scans will be internal as it is too early to pick anything up on a tummy scan. We had our 1st scan at 5+3 due to spotting and saw a heartbeat which was a total surprise.

Sprinkles-you really are going through the mill. Hang in there hun. X


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks girls. 
I'm doing ok. 
Gotta stay smiling!


----------



## LittleMissM

Sprinkles - I think we are very similar hun but in an opposite way. I think I have all your water as I have too much, I also have a big baby 5.2lbs on Thursday last week, and am being tested for diabeties but am positive I dont have it as used dh's testing kit and my levels are normal. Perfect in fact. Its amazing what the LO's go through, mine is pushing through my belly now aying hello  

Ritzi - Not long to go.

Sorry I have been so lazy keeping up on things, please forgive me but its been a very busy time and I feel like I have lived at the hospital. Im sorry if I missed any comments or questions from anyone.

The hospital are keeping an eye on me due to big baby and excess water, and they thoiught I was in early labor - im not though, but it has meant lots of time at the hospital and me getting stressed as I am not a patient person waiting around  
I am 33+3 and I think I am losing my mucus plug. I have had a bot of bleeding on and off for 2 weeks - part of the checks too - and now I am losing blobs of snot like gunk when I go to the loo. Mrs Google says this is the plug and I am getting cramps infrequently on and off so nothing to worry about just yet, and baby is defo head down. I see consultant on Thursday so will mention it then, but given size of baby if we do go into labor soon I think he will be ok.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sprinkles1170 thanks for the info. I feel much better going into the scan and knowing what to expect to see/hear or not as the case may be. Sorry to hear that you are having such a rough time of it hun, hang in there it will all be worth it!

Thanks Helen_26 for the info.

LittleMissM sorry to hear that you are having a tough time too, I hope everything goes well on Thursday and the consultant helps to put your mind at ease. Take Care x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies are any of you at CRGW? Just wondered if I would be able to keep a picture of the scan at 6 weeks?
Thanks x


----------



## helen_26

Loopy - yeah they give you a couple of scan pictures to keep. They really are amazing. X


----------



## Love2BaMum

Helen_26 wow brillant I can't wait now!!!   x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

Can I ask a work related question? My boss has just done the rostas for the next couple of weeks.
He's got me off Saturday - Tuesday (4 days) and then he's got me down to work 10 days straight. Obviously I haven't told him that I'm pregnant yet I was planning to around that time (2nd July) because I'll be 12 weeks then.
Should I work 10 days on the trot when pregnant? Also I work in a large shopping centre which is really busy on the weekend. The days on the weekend he's got me working I am the only member of management in. I'm just worried if something serious happened I would have to deal with it on my own and pregnant. Can you let me know your thoughts ladies? I'm not sure where I stand Thanks x


----------



## jo1985

I ve worked 50 hour week s looking after 3 kids under 4 since day after et and ben fine but its how u feel hun if not comfortable with it speak up hun as don't want any regrets xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks jo1985 I think I'm going to try and change the days that he's has me off. I was more worried about being on my own to deal with things - you won't believe some of the things that happen!!! x


----------



## jo1985

Loopy its usually the case in it wen on your own somethin happens hbest b cautious xx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, I can't believe how much is going on with u all in the few days I havnt been on but glad to see your all doing ok and those of u having a few problems with your pregnancy are being monitored, 

Well I finally got home at 9.45pm last night after ending up going into theatre yesterday so I am hoping that everything will now be ok, but lexi has been very grumpy due to them having to feed her formula while I was gone.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

sammy hope you and lexi are feeling much better now   

had my early scan today - and saw baby with a heartbeat - so so thrilled but still cannot believe it   

ritz


----------



## Love2BaMum

Wow ritzi so pleased for you it must have been amazing! 10 days and counting until our 1st scan i can't wait just hope everything is ok x


----------



## sammy75

Ritzi, thanks and glad everything went well with your scan,

Hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## jo1985

Hey Ritzi glad all went ok with scan.xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yay Ritzi. 
Fab news. You must be thrilled. 
It's such a relief to see the HB!!!
Congrats x


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Ritzy, now wishing loopy lots of luck. Xx


----------



## pheobs1

Just a quicky from me....
I am the very proud mummy to a tiny little boy born by emergency section yesterday! Although small he is doing brilliantly. We are so in love with him. I can safely say that every injection, procedure and ounce of heartache suffered at failed treatments was all worth t and totally forgotten! It's because this little boy was meant for us, he was worth the wait xxxx


----------



## kara76

Omg omg wow congratulations wasn't expecting that post lol
Well done mummy and daddy. How heavy is your little man and any names yet. 

Totally agree that all heart ache is worth it. 

Who's next?? Sprinkles maybe hehe


----------



## jo1985

Pheobs well done many congratulations on your little man. All the best xxx


----------



## ritzi

congrats phebs on the birth of your little boy


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations on your new arrival hun x


----------



## Redkay75

Phoebs - so happy to hear he arrive safely even if it was with an exciting entrance. Congratulations and well done! I wan to hear all about it so don't spare us any details! K x


----------



## Emnige

Congrats Pheobs x


----------



## sammy75

Congratulations to you and dh phoebs.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## jk1

Pheobs - Congratulations to you both - I am over the moon for you - I bet he is scrummy!! xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Wow!  Congrats Phoebs. 
What happened?
So happy that your little man is safe and sound. 
You must be so happy xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Phoebs - Huge congrats, cant wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Pheobs1 thanks for the good luck message  Sending you massive congratulations on the birth of your little boy have you named him yet? x


----------



## spooks

just wanted to pop on the thread to say 
CONGRATULATIONS to phoebs and DH on the birth of their baby son 
and also a big hello to everyone and all the 'oldies' from the IVF wales thread that I used to post on in what seems like a lifetime ago.
'Baby Spooks' is not a baby anymore and is now the big sister to 'Tiny Spooks' who joined us a few weeks ago  
love to everyone and special wishes to all those waiting to meet their little ones  
spooks


----------



## kara76

Baby spooks x 2 wow wow wow congratulations. That's brilliant news.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Congratulations on baby spooks!! x


----------



## sammy75

spooks, i rembember you from the ivf wales thread, congratulations on your new arrival.

hi to everyone else today and hope your all doing ok and little ones too.

i'm a liitle lost where all the pg ladies are in there pregnancy so if any  of you got upcoming scans enjoy seeing your little ones.


----------



## Vixxx

Hey Spooks - Huge congratulations to you and the Spooks family.  I remember you from the old thread too!


----------



## jo1985

Congrat s spooks fab news x 
Hi to everyone else hope ur all ok n enjoying this lovely sunny weather me n baby bean r doing ok growing nicely got midwife appt n anti d appt soon all go ATM. Looking forward to Tenerife in 4 weeks yey


----------



## ritzi

jo i am very jealous of your holibobs   

phebs - hope you and your little one are doing okay. 

i had a scan today - baby has grown loads and it was reassuring to see all was well......not sure i'll relax till babe is in my arms tbh

ritz


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ritzi glad to hear things are going well hun.
I've got my scan on Monday I can't wait, pregnancy symtoms seemed to hit me all of a sudden last night.
Feeling shattered today, roll on the weekend x


----------



## helen_26

Morning ladies. Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather.

Ritzy, congratulations on your fab scan.

Loopy, good luck for Monday. It's really lovely to start getting symptoms, although I'm well and truly fed up of the sickness now. It has started to ease over the last few days though.

Spooks, I also remember you from the IVF Wales thread. Congratulations on baby number 2 hum. 

I have my dating scan, bloods and consultant appointment next Tuesday when I will be 13 weeks. Also I am A rhesus negative blood group and dh is O positive. The midwife explained briefly about anti CD's, but I guess I will find out more on Tuesday.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Helen_26 I'm also A rhesus negative but not sure what DH is. I was going to ask the Dr about it at our scan on Monday x


----------



## jo1985

Girls I'm.rh negative I'm having my anti d injection wen 28 wks and if baby is rh neg will have one at labour x


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone, I read this thread from time to see what's happening with you all  
I wasn't confident enough to post news of my BFP all those months ago as I didn't really believe I was going to have another baby  
felt like ritzi


> not sure i'll relax till babe is in my arms


, 
I still can't believe we have another one  
take care all, love spooks


----------



## Queenie1

hi spooks congratulations on tiny spooks great news. 

jo glad to see all is going well in your pregnancy. enjoy it it is such a wonderful experience.

to all having scans etc good luck enjoy them as it goes so very quick. 

congrats to all who have little ones


----------



## BelleBaby

Pheobs, congratulations!  Looking forward to hearing what happened.  Hi to everyone else too, I haven't been on since LO was born so forgive me no personals but hope everyone's ok and I'll catch up soon. 

AFM...
Lois and I doing really well, she's 7lb now (after a birth weight of 5lb11oz) and establishing breastfeeding has been tough but worth it by now.  The last three weeks have flown by in a happy, tired blur!  Sorry it's taken so long for me to post our birth story but for anyone interested...here goes!

I had some backache the night before, but managed to sleep for a couple of hours before my waters broke (spectacularly!) at 3:20am. As I knew baby was breech I phoned the hospital and they said that I should come in to check the bottom was engaged otherwise the cord could be compromised. Knowing that first stage of labour could last really long though I took my time (looking back, this was a big mistake!), I had a nice shower and finished packing my bags before arriving at the hospital at 5am.  By this point I was having contractions every 3 mins and there was loads of meconium in the waters.  They strapped me on to the monitor and straight away noticed that baby's heart rate was dipping with each contraction, so they called in the on-call theatre team and prepped me for a c-section right away.  We were so excited but also anxious to get her out if she was distressed.  Contractions were painful by this point and I was 4 centimeters dilated so things were moving fast.  But the midwife was absolutely lovely and listened to our requests for the surgery: no screen so we could see baby coming out; skin to skin as soon as possible, and to not be told the sex so we could find out for ourselves.  

As it happens all that went out the window as she was born as she was a bit shocked at being wrenched out 3 weeks too early and needed to be worked on by a pediatrician for two whole minutes (which felt like MUCH longer to us!) before she made her first squeak. Terrifying! But once she started breathing she was fine thank god and DH brought her little pink, naked body over to me and laid her on my neck (all that we could manage as I was laying so flat). I couldn't see her but I could smell her and feel her and it was amazing! DH said her eyes were wide open and she kept putting her fingers in my mouth as I kissed her!! Unfortunately she couldn’t stay with me in theatre as there weren’t enough midwives, so DH took her down to the ward for some daddy skin to skin while I was stitched up.

She was born at 7am so from waters breaking three and a half hours earlier it all happened really fast, but it was so so special. I was worried beforehand that a c-section would leave me feeling robbed of a ‘real’ birth experience, but DH and I both said that the moment she was pulled out of me and held up in front of us was the most magic and serene thing we've ever experienced…and we’re still on cloud nine three weeks later! xxx


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Bellebaby, Lois looks gorgeous in your profile picture. Hope you are recovering well and so glad you are all doing well xxx


----------



## kara76

Aww belle what a lush birth story. Glad to see you have established breast feeding- hard isn't it.
Like you I thought a c section would leave me feeling robbed but not a chance, doesn't matter how they are born as long as they are safe, tyler didn't cry for ages either

Afm been in hospital with a post hysteroscopy infection so spent first night away from tyler but I'm on the mend atm 

Sprinkles hey girlie, the days are ticking by now


----------



## sammy75

belle, congratulations, she is beautiful,

kara, hope it clears up quickly for you,

hi everyone else today and hope your all doing ok little ones too.

helen 85, hope your enjoying your little one as i'm sure she has been born by now so if your reading let us know how your are.


----------



## Redkay75

Bellebaby - Congrats on your gorgeous daughter, what a whirlwind delivery!

Helen and Loopy - best of luck with your scans tomorrow and Tuesday, it is so amazing to see them grow so very much each time.

Ritzy - congrats on your recent scan, I know the feeling although of not being able to relax but with my last scan I was actually able to keep my eyes open as I usually close them until I hear the sonographer say 'there's the heart beat' so maybe it's getting easier!

Kara - hope you are feeling a bit better.

Hi to all, it's been a while since I posted but yesterday we had a private gender confirmation scan at babybond in Cardiff and we are having a girl who at the moment is name Lola Beth Grace Doorbar. I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and the last 5 weeks have flown by. I was in a meeting on Thursday and thought if I sit still and quite enough I might feel the baby move and low and behold there was a definate ndge/stroke from inside, I promptly burst into tears and then had to explain just why I was crying!

I'm so excited we've even bought some babygros to celebrate!

Love to all x


----------



## Emnige

RK, congratulations team pink!!! 

AFM, had a nice day out with the girls, BBQ in the park with the family. At home now and Ruby & Maisie both asleep on me!!! They have a follow up with the consultant on Tuesday x

Hope every one is ok & enjoying the summer weather xxx


----------



## helen_26

Bellebaby - What a story! Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl xx

RedKay - Great news on being team pink. I didn't realise that you could tell the gender at 17 weeks.  Wow 17 weeks already! That really has flown by.

Kara - Hope you are feeling better. It must have been really hard being away from Tyler. xx

Loopy - Good luck with your scan hunny xx


----------



## jo1985

Redkay congrats on team pink hun x 

Bellebaby Lois is gorgeous thanks for sharing birth story

Kara hope ur feelibg btr n bk home resting. 

Hope everyone else is ok me n bump r doing ok got mw appt next wk glad having it before flying out for holidays. Can't seen to stop buyin clothes atm lol debenhams n next and asda been cleared out off boys clothes lol its fun xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Bellebaby wonderful story  - congratulations!!

Redkay75 fantastic news on being team pink hun and lovely name.

Helen_26 thanks for the good luck wishes.

AFM Just popping on to tell you that the scan went really well  
There is one baby with a strong heart beat so we’re over the moon - I had to hold back the tears seeing the heart beating on the screen it was amazing!! As you can imagine I'm on cloud 9 can't wait to see my little one again in 3 weeks time.
They've dated me as 6+6 today (I thought I was 7 today) so due date is the 15th January 2013! x


----------



## helen_26

Loopy - That's such fantastic news. It really is the most amazing feeling to see the heart beat for the first time xx


----------



## jo1985

Whoop loopy a 2013 baby glad all went well xxx 
Just got bk from aqua natel was really good


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Belle. Congrats! Wow scary there for a while. 
Beautiful name choice!

Kara. Poor you. Are you better? 
Between you and Tyler you've done too much hospital time recently!

Jo. I call it baby shopalitis!

Red. Go team pink. 

Em. Gray to hear the girls are doing well!

Loopy. It's so lively having the first scan.  Congrats !
Hi to phoebes & Helen xxx

Afm. 2 more weeks to go! 
Scared, anxious and excited all at once!!!


----------



## kara76

Loopy congratulations now time to enjoy

Sprinkles wow 2 weeks, 2 weeks that's like 14 days woo hooo


----------



## helen_26

Evening ladies, How are we all this lovely day?

Sprinkles - Wow only 2 weeks. That's not long at all. x

I'm 13 weeks today and had my dating scan today. Baby is looking fabulous and even gave us a little wave. I think I can believe it and start to enjoy it now.
Also saw the consultant today and looking at my history has decided that I am high risk for a blood clot. So I have to tale Clexane injections daily until 6 weeks after birth and wear lovely stocking 24/7 (so no cropped trousers and flip flops for me this summer).


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi All,

totally pregnancy unrelated!!! Could one of you lovely ladies who use lilypie tickers please tell me how to add one to my profile as I dont seem to be doing it right!!! All I get is text at the bottom of mine!!

xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi All. 
A quick me post. 
Had scan today. 
No fluid. 
So my section has been brought forward. 
I'm having the baby tomorrow!!!!
I'll be 35w4d. 
Will keep you posted x


----------



## Emnige

Ooooo sprinkles how exciting! How are you feeling? Good luck xxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Em. 
Very excited. 
Very Nervous!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Sprinkles - Good luck. Where you having the baby?

PP - Click on someones ticker and then follow the instructions for the ticker. When done copy the BB code into your profile (where your written text is) you may not have enough space though and may have to condense your written text if it doesnt work initially. Give it a go and let me know how you go.

AFM - Scan and consultant tomorrow, hoping for good news - i.e inducement - in next few weeks, but not getting my hopes up


----------



## kara76

Omfg woo hoo sprinkles woo hoo so excited for you. Pls please update up cause we will be thinking of u.
Good luck babe


----------



## helen_26

Woohoo sprinkles, so exciting. Good luck hun x


----------



## helen_26

Kara - how did you find the clexane injections? Any side effects. I start mine tonight. X


----------



## kara76

None at all helen, I started mine on day 8 of stimms and did 1x20 a day til heartbeat and then 2x20 a day til 5 days post birth and tyler arrive at 40+11 so a long time. Some people find the jabs bruise but I only got small bruises


----------



## Vixxx

Ooh Sprinkles - how exciting! Will be thinkng of you and looking forward to hearing your news.


----------



## sun dancer

Just a quick post to wish sprinkles all the very best for tomorro will b thinking of u and looking forward to hear frm u gd luck x x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sprinkles wanted to wish you the very best of luck for today hun x


----------



## jo1985

Sprinkles best off luck for today xx


----------



## sammy75

omg, i've missed loads lol, so congrats to redkay on having a girl,

sprinkles, best of luck for the safe delivery of your baby,

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.

afm, everything going ok and lexi is now weighing 9lb 13oz so she is growing well and she also smiles alot and even giggles now and again which is just sooo cute, and i am loving every moment of everthing new she does it's so amazing.


----------



## ritzi

OMG sprinkles how exciting........

good luck!

ritz


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

I thought I'd ask on here as some of you have already had a baby.
I'm really confused about testing for downs syndrome I thought it was just a blood test but then ritzi mentioned the nuchal fold tests. So now I'm totally lost just wondered if someone could explain the options in simple terms to me? Thanks x


----------



## kara76

I had the nt scan and bloods at 12 weeks, they measure the fluid at the back of the babys neck and this gives a risk factor and they take bloods and add them together to give an over all risk factor, this isn't available eeverywhere on the nhs, I went private to the spire in cardiff. This test gives more accurate results than the 16 week blood test that is offered to everyone on the nhs

For me I would of had an amnio if the risk were high but its a massive personal choice, my dh didn't want any testing but I was completely the other way!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi kara,

I've having my scan and booking in appointment when I'm 10 weeks and I read that you can only have it done after 11 weeks? When they measure the fluid is there a risk to the baby? It's so hard to know what to do for the best I think I'll have to have a read up on the literature and discuss with DH x


----------



## kara76

Scan from 11 to 13+6 I believe, no risk to baby the nt scan is just an ultra sound


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles if your reading hope all went well, been thinking of u all day. Please update when u can


----------



## ritzi

loopy the info should all be in your pack - they will expect you to have chatted it through with dh before your appointment so you might have an idea what tests if any you want......nuchal fold is the ultrasound test - but you are being seen at 10 weeks so they won't do it then - if you want it you'll be offered another scan date before 13+6, you'll get to see baby again   

most of the tests are non-invasive, bloods and ultra-sound, but CVS and amnio are invasive - but you won't automatically be offered these anyways, only if you are at higher risk of downs, edwards or patau syndrome.  CVS is where they take a sample of placenta, and amnio is where they draw some amniotic fluid to test - they both carry a small miscarriage risk. 

i thought the info pack was quite informative   (i'm also a health professional so thats quite helpful   ) 

sprinkles - been thinking of you, hope all has gone well and you are enjoying your LO

ritz


----------



## Emnige

Just heard Ed Sheerans song entitled 'Small bump' written for a friend who miscarried. Such a beautiful song, made my eyes well up


----------



## kara76

Anyone heard from sprinkles? Sprinkles if your reading. Hope all went well and your recovering well and baby sprinkles is well.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi
sorry i havent posted
we've had a bit of an outing!
Baby Alfie was born on Thurs 31/05 at 9.43am at Royal Glam
weighing 7lb1oz
he was grunty' and taken to SCBU
he was put on CPAP
he was no better and ventilated 
he was very poorly, and had liw blood pressure with syspected infection
a consultant from Cardiff cane to see him, stabilise him snd transferred him to NICU at singleton 
and thst is where we are now
he is still ventilated 
a but mire settled  
hoping they will wean him off the ventilator soon  
dr here us very optonistic  
will keep you posted


----------



## sun dancer

Sprinkles so lovely to hear frm u and a massive congrats on the birth of baby Alfie lovely name and weight bn thinking of u 
im so sorry to hear that Alfie has bn very poorly hope things start to get better soon for him thinking of u all keep us updated when its possible 
sending u big hugs x x


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles congratulations on the birth of your son, lovely name and wow what a weight. Tyler weighed the same plus term
Sorry to hear he is having a few problems and I'm sure he will improve quickly. 
Thank you so much for posting and keep us update when you can


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sprinkles - congratulations on baby Alfie. You know I'm thrilled for you both and was so relieved to get a message from you. I'm praying that he recovers soon so you can have that long awaited cuddle. Loads of love x


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Sprinkles, what a beautiful name & good weight. I hope Alfie is off ventilator soon, Ruby was in and off the ventilator and Cpap for about a week, thinking of you & praying you get a cuddle very soon xxxx


----------



## pheobs1

Huge congrats Sorinkles. Really hoping Alfie feels better soon. I've been through a very similar experience myself and I know too well how overwhelming it all is. Hope you get your cuddle soon and I can tell you it will be amazing.
One thing I will say about SCBU is you need to look after yourself and stay string for little Alfie. Never forget he is your baby and you will intuitively know what to do, don't let them bowl you over. Xxxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations sprinkles. Really hope Alfie better soon and you get to have a cwtch.
Look after yourself hun xx


----------



## jo1985

Congrats sprinkles . Love ur name and fab weight hoping baby alfie gets well enough to come home for sone cwtches thinking off u x


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations on the arrival of baby Alfie, Sprinkles.  These first few days can be overwhelming, so don't forget to take care of yourself too.  Hope you are all home together soon.  Vixxx


----------



## sammy75

sprinkles, congratulaitions to you both on the birth of baby alfie and hope you both make a speedy recovery.

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sprinkles massive congratulations hun I hope baby Alfie is better very soon.
Take Care x


----------



## kara76

Hey ladies how is everyone


----------



## LittleMissM

Not wishing to bring the group down but I am suffering and having a bad time. 
Saw mw and am booked in to see consultant tomorrow, really hoping to get a date for inducement as in so much pain I cant carry on at the mo


----------



## kara76

Big hugs hun. Is it pelvic pain? How many weeks are u now


----------



## helen_26

Aw hun, so sorry you are having such a rough time. I really hope you get some help from the consultant tomorrow. X


----------



## LittleMissM

I have the SPD or PGP as they call it now. But I also have an itching issue that isnt OC though, sciatica and because of the excess amniotic fluid I have my tummy is swollen and very sore. I can barely walk let alone look after Jack and today was the first day I had to look after him solo in a while. It was hard as he is so active and into everything!

thanks for the well wishes


----------



## helen_26

LittlemissM, how did you get on with the consultant yesterday? X


----------



## LittleMissM

Not too great Helen   I saw a doc, the same one I saw last week, she said something completely different to last week  
Basically she can 'see how uncomfortabe I am' so if I am dilated next week she will do a sweep, if not then the consultant will be contacted about an induction but there are no guarantees.
I told em exactly how things are and basically they were useless, I am sure if they were in this much pain they would do something about it  
Thanks for asking


----------



## Love2BaMum

LittleMissM so sorry to hear that you are having a really rough time of it hun. I hope things hurry up along for you  .

Talking of itching I have started to suffer from terrible itching in my legs when I walk for a while which is unbearable! I have to go home, rip my trousers off and cover my legs in cold cream. I emailed Amanda and she said its most probably the cyclogest but I've got to keep taking them until 12 weeks so I'll just have to put up with the itching. Just wondered if anyone else has had the same trouble?

Thanks x


----------



## Emnige

Sue, hope you can be induced soon xxx

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for no more personals, been a long day and I can hear a hot bubble bath calling me!

Afm, Took Maisie to the doctors today, she has silent reflux, bless her. I feel sorry for her as she has screamed in pain most of the day. Have been prescribed gaviscon. Feel sorry for Ruby also as she has been second fiddle today, just grateful she is so placid and laid back in her bouncer most of the day. On another note I ordered the fisher price rainforest mobile & love it!!! Havent tried it with the girls yet as arrived late and girls sleeping so can't wait to try it tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

MrsB - It may be the excess oestrogen, I have been suffering with this since about 16 weeks. Go to the chemist and get 'aqeous calomine' cream. The GP will only gove you normal calomine but its useless, the cream you can slather on, and it cost about £1.20 a tub. Keep an eye on it though as there is a condition called OC Obstretirc Colitis (spelling may be wrong) but I believe this kicks in later in pregnancy, your feet, tummy and hands will itch like mad, and its a build up of bile in your blood. The docs can do a simple blood test to rule it out.

Emnige - Jack had silent reflux and I had to fight to get him treated and seen by a peadiatrician so your docs sound good. Word of warning on gaviscon it will cause constipation. It wont say it on the pack and teh docs will say no it doesnt but Jack got so severely constipated on it that he had to go on peadiatric movicol and his belly was huge and bloated. Most mums suggest giving lactalose with it and will keep stools soft still. There is a thread for reflux and its defo worth joining as I found the advice and help a godsend, the screaming and pain breaks your heart bless her and you. I also bought a special pillow for reflux and Jack still sleep on it now. It keeps them at an angle so teh bile/gas doesnt rise when lying down. The swings soothe them too I found as they also keep them fairly upright. Good luck hun


----------



## kara76

Little sorry to hear ur in so much pain. Must be hard with a baby and be so very pg

Eminge hope the reflux gets better, tyler had it but thankfully it didn't bother her

Mrs watch that itching

Sprinkles how are things?


----------



## LittleMissM

Just a quickie to let you know that baby has stopped moving. Was in hospital yesterday hooked up to CTG, there was very little movement but they were happy with the hb so sent me home. I was told if pattern not back to normal today I have to go back. So far no movement so Jack is on his way to my sisters, my bags are ready just in case, and just waiting to go in. I really hope they do something today as no movement on top of everything is just so frustrating and hard.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## kara76

LiTtle miss I hope that either movement improves or baby is delivered today for you. Must be very scary for you atm. Thinking of u


----------



## jo1985

Thinking off u little miss hope movements inprove if not wish u a safe delivery off ur bubs, 

Hi everyone else x


----------



## helen_26

Got everything crossed for you and your little bundle.  X


----------



## Emnige

Littlemiss, thinking of you, less movement is such a worry, I remember in the week leading up to my twins birth that I was frequently at the unit getting checked because I was just scared of something going wrong. Am sure all will be ok. Maisie seems to pooping better now that she is on gaviscon! It's more like playdough but she is going regular then again she is feeding so much better as well, previously she would take 30ml then scream now she quite frequently has 80ml in one go, yesterday she had 100ml at one feed which was amazing as she has never had that much before! Definately seems to be helping x


----------



## LittleMissM

To say I am upset is an understatement   

Spent an hour on the CTG and felt no movement but they detected 5 on the machine. They are saying the polyhydramnios I have is affecting me feling the baby and the baby itself as he is unable to move a lot. I googled the condition beforehand and wish I hadnt as I have just cried and cried since, and they also said I am at high risk of the cord dropping into the cervix before the babies head and so will have to be induced and monitored beacise of this, but no one will make a decision on when/how etc.

As the baby didnt show distress on the CTG they wouldnt make a decision in the MAU, they want me to come in every day to have another CTG and then see my consultant on Thursday who 'may' make a decision. How the heck am I supposed to go to the hospital every day for a CTG with an 11 month old in tow! I dont have close family who can have him every day so he would have to come with me, and I cant see him letting me lie down for an hour whilst he entertains himself!  

So the jist of it is I have to go till Thursday with no movement and then I am going to have to push my consultant to induce me then. Its driving me   all this run around!

Emnige - Thats good hun, keep an eye though as it took a few days for it to appear in Jack, but fingers crossed its all she needs.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Sue


----------



## Emnige

Littlemiss, big big   I really feel for you, I am thinking of you and I really hope that you can be induced soon. Will definatley be keeping an eye on Maisie, I don't want her constipated. Bought lactulose just in case so we have it to hand if we do need to use it xxx


----------



## kara76

Oh littlemiss big massive hugs, daily monitoring sucks big time, I did it and that was without an 11month old around. 
How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi all. 
Sue, sorry you are having a rough time. 
I was on daily CTGs at the end. It was a nightmare and took about 4 hrs of the day. 
But as long as bubba is ok, that's what's important. 

AfM
I am 13 days postnatal today, and Alfie and I are still in hospital. 
Alfie had been poorly, but I'm pleased to say he is now settled.
Hoping to come home soon. 
I love being a mum!
xxx


----------



## sun dancer

O Sprinkles im so so pleased that Alfie is better and settled bet u cant wait to get ome isn't it fab being a mummy wishing u all the happiness and luck in the world im so happy to hear frm u x x x


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles, fab news that Alfie is better. I hope you can go home soon xxx

AFM, have a photographer coming tomorrow to take some pictures of DH, Me & our girlies. Can't wait, I'm so excited! I have picked out their outfits & OMG they look so cute in their lil dresses! M is feeding a lot, lot better now she is on gaviscon. Weighed them this week, R is 11lb4 & M is 9lb4. It's funny how there is 2 pounds in weight difference between them, 2cm in head circumference between them and 2cm in length difference between them. Think 2 is a lucky number for us! 

Hope you are all ok x

Little miss, thinking of you x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sprinkles - fab news that Alfie is getting better. Thanks so much for your special message this morning, it shows what a special person you are that you were thinking of me x


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles wonderful to hear from you and glad all is well. Any idea on when your homeward bound? Being a mummy is just so so fab isn't it. 

sundancer how's life with u?

Eminge enjoy your photoshoot, the girls are growing fast


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Kara we all gd thanks i always hav a quick look on here but never post .
The boys r doing great had a little set bk wiv Harri 2wks ago he was in hospital  for a few days wiv a bad chest but he is so so much better now he lost 12oz in 3wks my gp is bloody rubbish. Cant believe how quick the time goes jack started crawling last wk i really need eyes in the bk of my head lol. 
Hope all is gd wiv everyone i do keep an eye on whats happening wiv everyone it is so nice to see so many on here now 
Thinking of u all x


----------



## Emnige

Sundancer, it's nice to hear from you and so good that the boys are doing well. Sorry to hear about Harri but glad he is better now x

Littlemiss, I'm keeping tabs on you & following your diary! Hope last night was a good sign and that thinkgs get moving for you soon x

Hope everyone else is keeping well and enjoying the sunshine althought it is a bit cold but at least it isn't raining!

Afm, had a lovely photo shoot this morning with DH and the girls. Our photographer was fab and very patient during naps and sleeps. 3 hours well spent. Got some lovely shots of the girls together and some fab family portraits outdoors. Really can't wait to see how they turn out!

xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sprinkles so glad to hear that Alfie is settled, FC you'll be able to come home soon.

LittleMiss I really hope things start moving for you soon hun  

Emnige ohh the photoshoot sounds fab I bet you'll have some great shots at the end of it  

AFM feeling a bit down in the dumps don't know why it might be because DH has manged to give me his cold and sore throat. I'm on the pregnancy forum and two ladies on there have had bad news on their second scan even after seeing the heartbeat on the 1st one. I've got my scan on Tuesday and I'm now so scared, constantly worrying that its going to be bad news. Sorry for the moan ladies xxx


----------



## Emnige

Love2beamum, oh hunny sorry to hear you are feeling this way. The first few scans are very nerve wracking, I'm sure all will be ok. Big hug   xxx


----------



## kara76

Glad the shoot went ok

Aww hugs, scans can be stressful but its worth knowing that once a heart beat has been seen there is much more chance of a live birth, some people have sad news but the risk of mc drops so much once a fetal heart beat has been seen. Have u had a pm from you know who?


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi kara76 thanks for the lovely post  I'm trying to keep myself busy until my scan on Tuesday, I'm wishing the days away. I'm going to be so nervous just hope and   that everything is ok. No I haven't had a PM.

Emnige thanks hun for the reassurance   x


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - Ah bless you hun, and you with your hands full. How rae the girls doing?

Lovetobamum - I had tonnes of illness in the beginning, your more prone as your immune system is dampened, but try and do something for yourself, booka  pregnancy massage or day out it will cheer you up hun  

AFM - Good news   had a stretch and sweep today and been booked in for induction on Monday. They think the sweep could work but I doubt it as cervix was quite high. Did well with the sweep though and didnt tell him to stop despite it killing.
I am bleeding so having the show and got a few painful tightenings so I suppose you never know. Off for a nice bath now that dh is running for me, then have to get Jack's bag ready.


----------



## Love2BaMum

LittleMiss thanks for the advice hun. Good news on the induction booked for Monday I hope all goes well for you. FC the sweep works before that keep us posted (when you can) x


----------



## Emnige

Littlemiss, sounds like you'll be meeting your new arrival soon. Good luck for Monday hun xxx


----------



## kara76

Littlemiss hope the sweep works for you

Love2b I have flagged your request up again. 

Eminge hiya. Have u heard anything from helen


----------



## Emnige

Kara, yeah she had a little girl 5 days late, hope she doesn't mind me posting that! How are you & Tyler? x


----------



## kara76

Aww how lovely. Congratulation helen. Update us on the birth when you can

Tyler is having a nap after a very busy day. She's great but we are having a little visitor every night and she still isn't 100%


----------



## ritzi

hi all

how is everyone?
congrats helen   

littlemisss - how are you? - not long now, can't wait to see you all!!!!  i think i'm more excited than you LOL    assuming jack's staying at your sisters while your in hossie? let me know if you need anything ok. 

can anyone tell me what they do at your booking app?  the letter says it will take 3 hours - what takes that long?   i'm consultant led if that makes a difference. letter says you'll be scanned and booked in - not sure why that takes so long but i guess i might be sitting around in a holding pattern with lots of other women? I walked through the clinic this week to get to another dept - and it seemed a bit manic - and the cafe smell did not help   

ds1 birthday party today - i am shattered - lying on the bed now waiting for dh to do tea   MIL is downstairs pottering and probably thinks i am a right lazy c*w   
ds2 birthday party tomorrow - yes i am a sucker for punishment   30 5 year olds is not my idea of fun   

determined to give my boys the best birthday ever as christmas and next birthday things will be a tad more complicated   

ritz


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone 

Sorry for being away for so long , I've had no Internet and with the new baby I really haven't been able to get online. Only briefly a couple of time and havent been able to catch up with the thread.
I bet soooooo much has happen and will promise to read back and catch up when I have the time. I'm sure I'll get to know all the new ladies that have joined very soon. Internet back in the house so I will be back to regular posting 

Littlemiss- sue u really are having a time of it Hun, my heart goes out to u . Got my fingers crossed for a safe delivery of ur LO on Monday  loads of luck xx

Emnige- hello lovely hope u and ur lovely little ladies are well. Bet there little photo shoot was awesome. Hope there's loads of nice pictures to pick from  . Amelia also has silent refulx and has been really ill. had a really hard time of it since she has been born . Poor thing had been so unsettled with it . Wouldn't sleep unless held upright so we have been exhausted . They gave her gavison but didn't do a thing except make her constipated . But they gave her tablets lupus mups and I've changed to comfort milk and thank god after a week she does seemed to have settled more . had 6 hours sleep last night so it must be working lol . Just hope it wasn't a one off :-/  

Sammy- how are u and ur little girl doing well . hope ur birth was easier than mine :-/ and went smoothly .
Xx

Kara- hope u and little Tyler are well x

Sprinkles- congrats on the birth of ur little boy , love the name . Hope u get to go home soon, bet u can't wait xx

Hello to all the ladies I've missed out , promise for personals when I get back to grips with the thread.

Afm- I am currently a extremely tired but proud mammy to a little girl Amelia. She looks just like her dad with loads of dark hair . Born 8"1 after a extremly long painful 24 hours (won't be forgetting it in a while I don't think lol)all worth it now mind . After a planned pool birth that went out the window when the little madam had poo'd in my waters and was rushed to the labour ward to be monitored the rest of the labour. was kept on monitor and checked constantly but as she wasn't distressed no csection needed.
was pushing for a long time as babies head was coming out at a funny angle :-( finally had to do a large cut to get her out . never felt such a relief in all my life lol . feeling but to my old self now tho which is great. Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say huge congrats Helen on the birth of Amelia x


----------



## sammy75

helen, massive congrats on the birth of baby amelia and glad your feeling yourself again.

hi everyone else and hope all you mums, babies and mums-to-be are doing ok,

sue, hope induction goes well tomorow, will be thinking of you.

afm, all is going well, lexi was weighing 10lb 13oz so she is gaining an avg of half a pound a week and she has got her first lot of jabs on wed which i'm dreading.


----------



## jo1985

Huge congrats helen on.baby Amelia beautiful name. Enjoy motherhood xx


----------



## Emnige

Just a quickie...

Helen85, nice to have you back xxx
Sammy, sounds like Lexi is doing well. My two were fine after their jabs. A little more upset than usual but otherwise ok xxx

Little miss, all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking if you xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen so good to hear from you. Isn't being a mummy fab. Sounds like u had a bit of a rough time, hope the cut is healing well 

Hiya everyone


----------



## Vixxx

Ritzi - my booking appointment:-

About 45 mins wait
Weighed and measured (took 5 mins max)
About 45 mins wait
Scan - took about 10 mins
About 45 mins wait
Booking in - ie going through the green booklet and answering all the questions while MW writes it up - about 20 mins

So yes, pretty much all morning. This was at the Heath, so busy busy.  Where are you?

Congratulations to the new mummies and hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

vix thanks for that - yep same place   dreading it tbh - looked like a cattle market when i walked through last week   will buy some magazines to take so i don't get too bored - dh will be with me but he'll be more interested in the coffee shop LOL 


my dear friend littlemissm went into labour last night - clever girl avoiding inducement - was 5cm around midnight so waiting for news this morning!   I am so excited for her! 

ritz

edit to say - 9am, no baby yet, labour slowed so waiting for the doc to make a decision   thinking of you sue x


----------



## kara76

Aww wow go littlemiss 5cm at midnight! Baby should be here

I think the booking in system in pembrokeshire is different as its done with midwife usually at home then u get a scan date. Consultant appointment then arrange for a seperate date.


----------



## Emnige

Littlemiss, can't wait to hear your news. Hope you, baby, DH and Jack are all ok. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## ritzi

sue had a baby boy this afternoon - will let her post the details.  she had a tough time but babe is here safe and well   

ritz


----------



## kara76

Wonderful news

Congratulations littlemiss and family


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations little miss, looking forward to hearing all about the birth. Rest up and enjoy your new addition xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks everyone for the welcome back and the well wishes for my little princess  x

Congrats littlemiss on the birth of ur little boy. hope u ate recovering well xx

Afm- Amelia has her injections Thursday :-( dreading it is not the word . Xx


----------



## jo1985

Congrats little miss on the birth off ur little man xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Congratulations Helen on the birth of you little girl Amelia what a beautiful name.

Ritzi wishing you the best of luck for today.

Sammy75 I hope the jabs go ok on Wednesday.

Congratulations LittleMiss on the birth of your son!

AFM like Ritzi I also have my scan/booking in appointment at the Heath today. I’m feeling excited and a bit nervous but more excited. Someone I know through work has an appointment at the maternity clinic today too so if I bump into her I’m going to have to come straight back to work and tell my boss ekkk! I really hope it doesn’t come to that I’m dreading telling him he’s not going to be happy or supportive. I was hoping to do it in my own time  x


----------



## sammy75

little miss congrats on your new baby boy,

lovetobeamum, hope appt goes well and your boss should be supportive as you have every right to have a baby, so good luck if you have to tell him today,

ritzi, good luck with your booking in appt also,

helen, hope amelia's jabs go ok on thurs and she doesn't get too grumpy from them,

hi to kara, jo1985, sprinkles, vixxx, emnige and everyone else and hope bumps and little ones are all doing ok,

re the jabs tomorow do i go and buy calpol ready or does the doc prescibe some just incase lexi gets a temp after them.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

hoping to see sue later - baby is gorgeous in the piccie she sent me   she is home and well   

my appointment went well - all is fine with baby - dates changed again, but more pregnant so thats okay lol......was there 3.5 hours and a lot of waiting around but dh amused me with the people watching   back at 15 weeks for scan and consultant again.

l2bam - hope it goes okay today - dh says the coffee is nice if you need to fill your bladder   

ritz


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations LittleMiss on your new arrival.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ritzi glad to hear that everything went well at your scan. Can I ask how manyy more days in advance are you measuring and are they using your date from the clinic or their date? I'm 10 weeks today but they have dated me as 10+2 today at the hospital but I think they are sticking with the original due date that I was given from the fertility clinic which is the 15th Jan. I'm also being consultant led to begin with and may switch to midwife led later if they feel there is no need.

AFM my scan went really well it was amazing to see the baby's arms, legs, nose and jaw so clearly, I'm so happy   The midwife pressed hard on my tummy and the baby was jumping around I don't think he/she liked it   I couldn't believe how fast it moved!! I only got back to work at 4.40pm and I left at 12.30pm lol! Roll on 6pm when I can go home and have another look at the scan pics.

DH is getting very impatient now as he wants to tell everyone so I'll be telling my boss on Monday and then the world can know xxx


----------



## kara76

Glad appointments went well ladies. I too was dated 2 days ahead and this doesn't matter until induction or perm birth comes into play when 2 days can be important so I told them my date as with ivf u know for certain.

Time with go quickly so try to enjoy every little second


----------



## jo1985

Ladies I was the same they dated me 3 days aheas at 12 wk scan even tho sith IVF we know date but they go by baby size and sonographer said they don't worry with a few days its weeks they would worry if dayes were that far out. Well done all who had scans n little miss on baby.
My little wriggler is very active these days he's got a very extensive clothing collection debenhams n next I have everything possible for sept baby pumpkin patch next to go to.lol loving all the buying tho x


----------



## ritzi

hi all

its official - sue's baby is gorgeous! Ben looks just like his big brother jack........i was lucky to have a long cuddle  - and sue you are looking fab!   but please get some sleep!

l2bam - they changed my dates according to the scan - which is fine by me as it brought me forward 3 days.  it doesn't make a huge difference for me tbh as they confirmed today it will be an early section. they'll re-date me at 15 weeks, then at 20 if needed. they won't change it by more than 1 week following IVF/FET, but my consultant said under 7 days she changes it to baby's size.  I think it is up to the individual clinician to do what they feel is best. Why are you consultant led? just beause iui baby? 

i've got a little album that i may now be brave enough to put the scan pictures into - today was my 7th scan so we have a lot!   

jo - i'm liking the sound of the wardrobe - my boys look gorgeous in next stuff, and junior J or rocha clothes in debenhams are fab. 

ritz


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Ritzi  

Here is my birth story ladies, this will be a marathon post   

As you know was booked in to be induced Monday 18th, I has a sweep first on teh Thurs and immediatley had bleeding and contractions. The sweep was a good one as in 48 hrs I lost virtually all my plug - huge buckets of the stuff - but teh contractions were irregular. they ranged from close together and strong, to far apart and none. Luckily for me the nights werent bad so I got some sleep.

By Sunday we assumed we would be going in at 8.30am on Monday as my contractions had been slow or non existent all day. By 6.30pm I had a massive contraction and lost some fluid. I presumed it was urine at first but doubts flooded me afterwards.
After that contraction there was nothing until about 10.30pm, within an hour the contractions were so strong and 3-6 minutes apart that I told dh we needed the hospital. I called and was told to come in.

We got to the labor ward by 12.30am, and I was hooked to a CTG machine. The machine showed I was indeed having contractions and that I was having 1 huge one followed by a number of smaller ones. My urine showed protein and lots of something ....cites and she asked about the fluid I lost earlier stating it was possibly my waters and not urine. I presumed it was urine as having polyhydramnios I expected huge gushes of fluid.
I was examined and told I was 5cm dilated and was   to be that far along on irregular contractions.

It was decided not to break my waters and let nature continue, and I was offered pain relief. Initially I opted for gas and air only but by 2am I needed an epidural as the contractions were thick, fast and VERY painful. This was given immediatley, but the administration of it wasnt perfect - not like the last time I had it - as they hit a nerve in my back and my legs went into electric shock spasms and the local kept having to be topped up. Once it took though I felt nothing which was fab!

By 6am I was examined and told no more movement had taken place. I was disappointed as expected at least 7cms. After a consultation the registrar on duty decided to break my waters in the hope that it would re kick start labor. This was done and I lost a river of water. To see my tummy deflate was amazing and I finally saw my feet in what seemed like an age.

About 20 mins after my waters broke though I went into shock. All my vitals dropped dangerously, I was put on oxygen, given meds to increase my blood pressure and was monitored closely. This happened 4 times and it was very scary to be so out of control and dh was very upset to see me so ill as well.
It was decided that the shock to my body of losing so much water so quick on top of having a strong anelgesiac like the epidural was  the cause and so I was no longer allowed the epidural.

As the epidural wore off the pain increased and all I had was gas and air. By 8am I was in so much pain and examined to be told I was 7cm's, by 10 am I was no further along. I was told to carry on waiting.

At this point the only pain relief I had was gas and air and the contractions were fierce, I couldnt stand the pain any longer. Its here that my memory gets hazy and dh has to fill in an awful lot of blanks, but it included me asking for pethidine, having it - it was rubbish and only made my head fuzzy and the room spin that I couldnt open my eyes - begging to be allowed to have the epidural again, begging for a c section, offering money (I told dh 'I know where your savings are so will use that!'), crying my heart out, being sick everywhere and threatening to walk out! 

The consultant - who was lovely came back - he examined me and stated that the last 2cms of cervix was stuck and that was why I wasnt moving, he needed to move it and check the babies positioning (incase cord came down - a side effect of polyhydramnios). This was done again with only gas and air and so it was amazingly painful. It was then found that he couldnt permanently move the cervix along and that the baby was back to back and needed rotating. Again no pain relief and it took two hands in me during contractions to do.  

I really couldnt cope and begged and begged for a c section but was told I could do it and for what seemed like forever but was about an hour and a half the above continued.

DH tells me that I and baby were getting tired and heart rates were dropping that a plan was made to make a final push using ventouse and if that didnt work then baby would be pushed back in and me taken to theatre. Unknown to me thsi plan involved me being put in stirrups and at the last minutes 2 mid wives would put my legs from the stirrups to my shoulders and a third would oush down hard in my belly pushing at baby whilst the consultant pulled with ventouse. With the severity of my spd I shouldnt use stirrups let alone do this tp my legs - they knew this - but dh said things were getting critical and they said they had no choice. After 3 this happened and boy did I scream. And I mean scream! It was like my legs were being ripped from my body and the baby crowning at the same time was like I was on fire and I felt every second of it in slow motion.
But baby Ben was pulled free and onto my belly safe and sound.

He was whisked across the room to waiting peadiatrics and was given teh all clear, despite a terribly sore head and huge marks/blisters from the ventouse.

It wasnt the most ideal birth I experienced. But then DS1 birth was ideal but he was so poorly afterwards. This time it was traumatic but Ben was safe and sound and for that I am eternally grateful.

As for me, due to the trauma to my hips I will need physio and it feels very very sore to move let alone walk at the mo. But I am on pain killers as much as BF will allow and am just grateful to the docs for giving me my healthy son. Personally women who do natural labor with no pain relief I take my hat off to, but it was so so painful for me I just would never have contemplated it at all!


----------



## kara76

Little miss well done on your epic journey, sounds painful but worth every second. Hope your gona have some help once home. Hope your feeling ok

How's everyone

Sprinkles what's news with u


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jo1985 I’ve been given the 15th Jan from the fertility clinic and 13th Jan from the NHS hospital so not sure which one I should go by?

Hi Ritzi I’ve being consultant led because I’m having an IUI baby and also because I’ve had per-cancerous cells before and had to have them removed. They said that the consultant might move me over to midwife led care but I think they just wanted to get his opinion first as she said once you’re midwife led it’s hard to get you moved over to consultant led so I think its easier to do it this way around. I’m not sure which due date I should go by? 

LittleMiss wow sounds like you had quite a journey I hope you recover quickly and congrats again! x


----------



## jo1985

Ritzi I would go by scan date atm as that's going on.baby size not by conception .


----------



## kara76

I personally went on ivf dates cause u know conception date and there is no possible way you can be more pregnant when knowing date of conception but as said before dates don't come into play until induction or prem delivery. All babies are different size and born at different weights etc. Your midwife is likely to go on scan dates and consultant might go on either, a lot depend on understanding of ivf. 

My mw went on scan dates but my con said exactly won't I have said and I was consultant led all the way due to ivf, mc and clotting as I injected clexane twice a day all the way through


----------



## Emnige

Little miss, it sounds like you had one hell of a birth! I'm so glad you are all ok. Enjoy your new addition and rest up xxx


----------



## sammy75

little miss, what a horrible time you had to go through but i know that every time you look at your baby it makes it seem so worth it, i hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Redkay75

Helen, congrats on your little bundle of joy great news!

Sue, that is a mental birth story, poor you especially after being through so much pain before birth. Something to look forward to!

Emnige, your girls sound like they're flourishing and can't wait to see piccies! 

love to Sammy, Sprinkles, Kara, Ritzi, Jo, L2bam, Vixx

AFM - 20 weeks scan went well and Lola is doing well although measuring large! At 11 weeks nhs scan changed my date from 06/11/12 to 05/11/12 which I went along with as it makes for an easier date to remember! At 16 weeks she was measuring (head and leg) 5 days ahead, now 4 weeks later she's measuring 1 week 5 days ahead (head and leg) now Andy is 6'2 and has a large head and we have no idea about the donor so she could have been really tall too. I hope she slows down or I'll do anything to get her out early cos big head small cervix something's gonna have to give and I'm not liking my chances ;-) 
K x


----------



## Emnige

RK, lovely to hear from you  glad your scan went well x


----------



## Juls78

Helloooooo everyone. sorry i have been awol for so long. i am on my phone so just wanted to say hi. i have read back 6 pages and it seems a lot has and is going on. hope to do personal tomorrow if little bunny gives me any time. Xxxx


----------



## spooks

little miss m - congratulations to you -
       I'm amazed you can manage to sound so chirpy after all that - I fit into the 'natural labor with no pain relief' category you mentionned but I can honestly say I had a walk in the park compared to your experience and  I take my hat off to you    it made me wonder how bad it has to get before you get offered a c-section! hope you are being wel looked after and recovering well
congrats to helen too


----------



## LittleMissM

Spooks - I take my hat off to you in that case hun - I bow to you!! A lot of people have said they got offered c sections sooner and in some ways I wish I did and in others it's put me off having more for life - lol


----------



## Helen85

Littlemiss- god Hun u really had a time of it!!! Thought mine was bad enough :-/ 
Think u prob give the pregnant ladies on here nightmares lol  all worth it in the end tho 
Hope ur settling in to be a mammy for the  2nd time .
What does jack make of his little brother  love to u all .

Afm- Amelia's jabs were horrible she cried her little heart out and so did I. was in the doctor 3 hours in total! longest day ever . She was extremely grumpy and crying alot in the night but back to her smiling self the next day. Really dreading the next lot I'm going to be a complete mess xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Helen - Did you give her a little calpol beforehand? This helped keep Jack's temp down although did nothing for the crying  
Jack is mega jealous at times, and completely loving at others. How I am going to cope with 2 when dh goes back to work I really do not know!


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ladies,
It's been some time since I've posted here.  How are you all?  I haven't read back much but I did notice that Spooks has had a baby recently, Congrats .. has it really been that long since I've posted!!
My two are deffo keeping me busy .. sleeping atm so I nipped on.
I will try and keep up to date with you all
Andi x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Andi, I don't think I've spoken to you before but having just read your signature I wanted to say congratulations on your twins x


----------



## Helen85

Littlemiss- no didn't give her calpol , Doctor said only to give it if she had a temperature which she didn't . Didn't know to give it anyway . Maybe it's a thought for next time.
Oh poor jack I bet it's a bit hard to share his mammy all the time. I'm sure he'll get used to it very soon as he'll have a lovely playmate to keep him occupied  so lovely for them to be so close in age .
I take my hat off to u Hun, takes me all day to get organised with one let alone two under one years old lol.  Xx


Andi- hi Hun welcome back to the thread , Haven't spoke to u before but I'm sure I'll get to know u before I know it xx


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Georgey, welcome to the thread, how are you? xx


----------



## Georgey

Hi, I'm great
I used to be on here several years ago, well not this thread the treatment thread.
X


----------



## Emnige

Well, welcome back!

How is everyone?

AFM, girls are doing well. They had their second set of immunes yesterday. We gave them both calpol before hand, they cried (as expected). I hate seeing them cry like that and they were a bit upset afterwards but other than that they were ok. R is wide awake sat along side me, M is fast asleep on the other side of me! Can't believe they are 4 months old already, where has the time gone?! I bought one of those necklaces you can get hand or fingerprints on etc. Can't wait to see it, I bought one with both girls 4 week old handprints on along with their names! Better dash...think someone wants their brekkie!


----------



## LittleMissM

Helen - Another mother recommended the calpol beforehand, and i did it each time and we had no issues at all, so will do it again. Its nuts to think I have 2 under 1 years and that theyre not twins!  

Emnige - Glad the girls are doing well, I want one of those necklaces but didnt get round to doing it with Jack. 4 months! Where has the time gone?

AFM - Am shattered, completely and utterly, and still suffering the effects of birth. Am waiting my referral to physio, but in meantime on a lot of drugs so cant BF anymore. Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## kara76

Littlemiss get some bf support as u can use a lot of meds and still bf, some go into the milk but not all

Eminge I have a charm bracelet and got tylers finger print at 12wks and 12 months and also have a charm of each put away for when she is older


----------



## LittleMissM

Im on strong steroids and anti histemines (sp) the doc said no to BF though


----------



## kara76

Was this hospital consultant or gp? They should be able to find safe alternatives mind u with 2 babies under 1 gods know where u would find the time lol bless ya


----------



## LittleMissM

It was GP, I did find it hard but was enjoying it.


----------



## kara76

Typical gp probably just chose the cheapest meds


----------



## ANDI68

Thanks Helen and Emnige, and congrats on your twins also x
I had some hand prints done for Mothers day, pandora charms and cufflinks for Father's day from www tiddly-prints.co.uk, their names and date of birth are engraved on the reverse.  Their prints are on the webpage advertising the cufflinks, they hadn't done what I wanted before so asked could they use the pic.  I'm looking to get a necklace next with maybe their feet next   
We had MMR and boosters this week, went surprising well, no temperature afterwards.  We were late having it as they had gastroenteritis when they were due.
What's your bed plan for tonight Kara?


----------



## spooks

hi andi - i was thinking about you the other day and here you are    glad you're all well


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Guys, 
Hoping to join in this thread, I am 8 weeks pregnant and waiting for my second scan which is next Tue, time is dragging a little, just can't stop worrying!
Anyone else out there from CRGW who are newly PG?

Michellexx


----------



## kara76

Michelle welcome to the thread, lovely to have a newbie here and I'm sure the others will follow.


----------



## jo1985

Congrats and welcome Michelle x


----------



## michelle.v

Thank you for the welcome guys!

Can I pick your brains, last night in bed I was having cold chills, it happened about 2 weeks ago for one night and then again last night, is this something I need checked or is it normal?  Its like having flu. cold and goosebumps, but I am fine in the day   

Hope you are all doing OK

Michellexx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  Sorry its been a long time since i last posted here.  I am pleased to annouce Baby Phoebe is now 10 weeks old and came 4 and half weeks early weighing 5lb2.  She is so perfect.  I didnt have the best experience as some of u may know my back went three weeks before I had the baby so bad my MW admitted me to hospital.  I couldnt walk without collapsing I was in constant pain.  The service I recieved at hospital was absolutely disgraceful it was horrendious.  They sent me home after 2 nites telling me there was nothing they could do for me as there was nothing medically wrong with me.  Even through it took me an hour to get from the hospital bed to the car (they wouldnt even get me a wheelchair) and I was initially taken in by ambulance and had to be carried downstairs as I couldnt walk.  But anyway to cut a long story short I was only home for 2 hours and my waters broke and I am pleased to say the birth wasnt a bad experience. I had to stay in for a 5 days after and they let my husband stay with me cos I still couldnt walk or pick my baby up.  I am still really suffering particularly in the mornings but i am living with my parents for the time being and they r helping loads.  But its all worth when my little miracle smiles up at me.  

Sue ~ How r u?  I am thinking about u loads and ur little boys.

There is so much i have missed dont think i will get chance to read back over all the pages.


----------



## michelle.v

Congratulations Emmalilly!!

Welcome to the world Phoebe, bet she is having plenty of cuddles!  We did meet briefly on another thread, cant believe time has gone that quickly that she has arrived and is 10 weeks old    .  Which hospital were you in?
Michellexx


----------



## LittleMissM

Michelle - Welcome hun and congrats on your BFP   

Emmalilly - I love the name hun, how are things? we are good thanks, like you I am still suffering pain but from my hips due to the birth but at least I am able to walk etc, really feel for you hun   How much is she weighing now? What hospital were you at? Perhaps you should consider making a complaint or just write to them with your concerns.

How is everyone else? I am amazed that the time has just flown by and that Ben is just over a month old   that and Jack will be one years old on Thursday   my baby not a baby so much anymore. He is into everything and has a wicked streak so I am very busy keeping an eye on him, thankfully Ben is a dream and so laid back - like his Mam


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  i thought i recongised ur name Michelle massive congratulations.  

I was in singleton hopsital in ward 18 it was unbelievable bad they were terrible to me.  They sent me home cos they said there was nothing medically wrong with me but i was only in the house 2 hours and my waters broke and the best thing was i was showing tightening on the monitor before i was sent out.  The worse was i couldnt get in or out of bed myself or even walk unaided to the toliet so i asked someone if they could help and i was told they were too busy.  I was also taken in by ambluance as i could walk down the stairs they had to care me.  in hospital i was left from 4.00am to 5.00pm during that time i had been sick and all they did was take my sick bowl away and close my curtains on me.  I was covered in sick and bursting for a wee but they said to wait until my husband visited to help me cos they were too busy.  Also they wouldnt let me use a wheelchair to get from the bed to the car and it took me over an hour to get to the car.  I got to say the labour ward was amazing and the ward u go onto after u have had the baby.  but ward 18 just made me feel like an inconvienence and i am not one of those whingy moany demanding people but i didnt deserve to be treated the way they treated me.  In the end my husband was glad to get me home cos like he said i would get better care in the house than in there.  Horrible people!!! I am really considering complaining cos i wouldnt want anyone to be treated like i was.  

Sue ~ Awww i love the name Ben.  Phoebe is about 10lb now.  She was so tiny but really long so looked so skinny.  

xxx


----------



## jk1

Emmalily - congratulations huni - sorry to hear about your bad experience before hand though xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Michelle, congrats & welcome to the thread 
Emmalily, congratulations, sorry to hear you are still in some pain. Lovely name, 10 weeks already, time flies!
Sue, hope you are & your boys are doing well

Hi to everyone else & sorry if I have missed you xx

AFM, just put the girls to bed so thought I would have a quick catch up! I can't believe they are 5 months already! R, who was born 4lb3 is now weighing 12lb10 & M who was born 2lb11 is now 10lb12. They are starting to notice each other & smile at each other. It is the cutest thing ever, especially when they make cute baby noises to each other!


----------



## kara76

Emmalily congratulations. Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## sammy75

emmalily, congrats and glad you and littleone are doing ok now, sorry you had that bad experience but like you say anything seems worth it when you look at your baby.

michelle, congrats on your pg and welcome, i do still follow the crgw cyclers thread so did read of your bfp there and wish you a happy, healthy pg.

hi to everyone else and glad too see you mums to be are doing ok and mums and little ones are doing ok also.

afm, everything going ok with lexi and she is growing well as she now weighs 13lb 9oz and giggles when i take her babygro and vest off in the morning to change her so i think she must have a tickleish spot under her arm as it is so funny too watch, she is also half rolling over and pushes herself around with her legs and babbles and it's so adorable too watch , all you ladies still waiting for your baby too arrive you have so much joy ahead of you lol.


----------



## michelle.v

Morning!!

Hi Sammy, your little one is nearly 1 stone    , doesn't it sound more like that lol.  Just think you are carrying a stone around with you all day   .  They are fab aren't they, there is so much happiness in the littlest things - fab!

I had my scan Tuesday, one little happy baby who was waving at us, so so chuffed !!! Had midwife appointment Tue afternoon, she is lovely, she sorted out a sick paper for me for a week, said that she realises that it has been an uphill struggle for me to get to this point and that I need a week off to relax!  Who am I to argue   .  She has already tried to talk me into a home birth    really not sure on that one!

Hope all you lovelies are enjoying this fantastic weather, certainly making up for all the downpours!

Michellexx


----------



## Siany

Great news Michelle.  Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy. xxx


----------



## jo1985

Great news on ur scan Michelle xx


----------



## sammy75

congrats on your scan michelle,

jo, not that long left to go now and it will soon come, hope your feeling ok,

hi to everyone else and glad to see that everyone is obv enjoying the sun lol,

afm, lexi not coping well with this heat as she is not drinking her milk and the milk i am managing to get down her she is being sick so i really don't know what to do as i know your not supposed to give juice or water are you? just hope she starts to pick up as i am worried she will start losing weight, she has gone from drinking 6 x 6oz feeds to just only managing around 5 x 3-4oz a day which is a big difference.


----------



## jo1985

Sammy I'm doing well 9 weeks sat to go whoop. 
U can give lexi boiled kettle water that has cooled . And can get Heinz baby juice not sure age on that but can try help with fluid intake x


----------



## kara76

Michelle congrates on ur scan

Sammy I personally wouldn't give water or juice as this will just reduce lexi s milk intake more, u could try offering less but more often


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - Ben has been in hospital with sickness and diahorrea so from personal experience this week I would say give her a few ounces of water (boiled). I did this and the docs said I did right as in this weather they will go off food but better that than dehydration which is dangerous. Keep her cool and if she is still like it tomorrow then get her to the docs just in case Hun xx

Michelle - congrats on the scan hun xx

Afu - as mentioned ben been poorly with s&d and was worried we would miss jacks first birthday being in hospital but luckily we got home in time and he had a great day. Am on phone so hard to post well , will catch up proper tonight.


----------



## kara76

I think its very different if they have d+v I know it was well tyler ended up in hospital. Best advice as always is seek proper medical attenttion if worried.

Mittlemiss so sorry ur having a rubbish time. Hospital are awful


----------



## michelle.v

Hi Sammy,

You can get Dioralite, it is blackcurrant or orange flavour and it is for dehydration, I can remember Morgan had it when he was about 8 weeks old.  The doc prescribed it but you can just buy it in the chemist.  You make it up like a bottle, he loved it and it has salts and stuff that they need to stay hydrated.  Hope she a bit better hun


----------



## helen_26

Hello lovely ladies. Sorry I have been  AWOL for far too long. Just popping by to say hi and see how you all are. 
The awful morning sickness finally said goodbye after 18 weeks, but not with out leaving me 2 stone lighter.  We had a scan a couple of weeks ago and found out that we are having a boy, which we are so excited about. 
Hope you are all doing well and the new arrivals are thriving.
H
xx


----------



## jo1985

Helen congrats on having a boy we r to. Yey. I totally get ur ms I had till 18 wks and was horrid morning noon and night and was stone lighter glad it easing. And hope u enjoy rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Sorry haven't been on for a while, have been busy with the girls! M is getting her first tooth so hasn't been very happy today! Took the girls to baby clinic yesterday to be weighed. M is now 11lb and a half & R is 12lb9, so both doing well and have both moved up a centile. Haven't started weaning them yet as they can't yet sit up & milk is still sustaining them for now. R has learnt to roll over onto her belly & M is not far behind. Can't believe they are almost 6 months old, time has gone so quick!

I hope you are all doing well. I have lost track a little bit of where every one is but will try and catch up soon, when I have more than a few mins to spare which isn't very often nowadays! Right off to bath and put the girls to bed!

Have a good night all xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - wow they are ditto, Ben is 11bs at 7 weeks


----------



## Emnige

Yeah they are still tiny to look at! People are always amazed when I say how old they are! Tiny but very, very loud!!!


----------



## Redkay75

Hey ladies, Its been a while since I posted and I can't believe how quick the time has gone! 

So glad to read and hear everyones news, congrats on the boy Helen. 

Great to hear Emnige that the twins are doing so well and growing big and strong, I guess especially their lungs from what you say  

Jo not long to go now, 5 weeks?

Sammy I hope Lexi is doing better with the cooler weather we are having now!

Hi to everyone else;

AFM - I'm 30 weeks today so 3/4 of the way through I cant believe it I think I'll miss my bump when its gone! Nursery is done , clothes washed and ready, just waiting for the pram now and we are all set and very very excited!

K x


----------



## jo1985

Hi redkay nice to hear off u wow 30 wks time certainly is flying by.nice to hear ur nearly ready , we got our nursery pram n clothes all ready just need the little dude here now lol. Soo exciting how close we r .x


----------



## Redkay75

Jo, Its so flipping exciting to be almost done. One of the girls on my due date thread (we moved to ********!) has had her twins already at 29 weeks 2lbs 6 and 3lbs, that has made it all very real! 

My DH has me packing my bag too as I had my first Braxton Hicks and he pannicked as I had a giggling fit! So found black button up nightie in tesco, all the creams potions and lotions I can think of, nappies, pads, disposable knickers babygros etc. 

Where has the time gone? I'll miss my bump! K x


----------



## kara76

Don't bother with lotions and potions to start girls best tip is vaseline on babys bum before first poo, comes off so easy then. Water and cotton wool for bum changes with those early weeks. 

Omg red and jo its so very close now


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Evening all!

Jo, my gosh not long to go at all now for you!! Bet you cant wait. Where has the time gone?? 

Redkay, Im 30 weeks next Sun so not far behind you. A friend of mine had her baby early at 36 weeks on Sat and I suddenly realised that we will be there too before we know it!!??!! All starting to feel very real now. 

Emnige, glad to hear the twins are doing well and keeping you busy!!

xxxx


----------



## jo1985

Redkay we got ** group to for our due date love the girkues on there but acart tgat twins have already been birn and 2 baby boys already one this morning. It's exciting but scary lol. In sooo ready but don't wana wish the time away .
Penelope hiya hun wow time flyin by for u too oooo exciting xx


----------



## Emnige

Its been busy on here today!

RK, can't belive 30 weeks already, as jo says time does fly! Your nursery sounds fab how's about some pics?

PP & JO, not long to go now, I bet you can't wait

Kara, hope & Tyler are well

Littlemiss, hope everything is good at home and you and the boys are well. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Kara - hah, the lotions and potions are for me  as I have itchy dry skin on my thighs and I know it'll be something like that that gets on my nerves when in labour.

Jo and PP - The time has flown I cant believe we are all so close, especially you Jo. I'm going to miss my bump and being pregnant when its over but I am raring to meet Lola, although not too sharpish! 

Emnige - pics if you insist  we have really enjoyed finishing this but it was a lot of work as the walls were like swiss cheese and we have never wallpapered before! do you like our mural it was a labour of love! sorry for size of pics couldnt resize them! Now its your turn, pics of your little lovelies?

K x


----------



## kara76

Don't worry red lotions will be the last thing on your mind lol

Jo how's u

Em how are the girls? U enjoying your time with them, how are they sleeping etc

Where is everyone?


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, 
red, love the pics and it won't be long and you will have your little bundle of joy to go in there, cant believe how fast your pg has gone but then mine went fast also and i cant belive that lexi is 4 mths already.

jo, same goes to you and you too will soon be enjoying your little bundle and i do keep checking in to see how everyone is doing and like kara says where has everyone gone.

kara, emnige, little miss, and all the other mums on here, i hope all is well with yourselves and little ones.

as for us, we are fine i ended up back at a&e 3 weeks ago due to very heavy bleeding and they scanned me to make sure that they had removed all of the afterbirth during the erpc op i had 10 wks before and everything looked clear so they gave me tablets to take to slow the bleeding and said they think it was hormones prob not settled so i am hoping it doesnt happen again. well lexi is rolling over all the time now and even tries to push herself forward even though she can't lift her top half of her body yet and she starts to get really angry when she can't move herself so im hoping she's not going to have a temper on her but still it's funny to see, just don't know where the time is going atm and also went in to work this week for a couple of days as i am ending my maternity early and now going back 18th sep, but just cant manage on the mat pay so need to get my full pay back esp with xmas just around the corner.

would be nice to read how everyone else is doing but i know it's hard finding the time to get on and post all the time as it's been a while since i have posted also.

good luck to all the mums to be and i cant wait to read of the arrivals.


----------



## EmmaLily

Redkay ~ I am loving the nursey pics.  How exciting its must be getting real now!!! I picked up my christening invites for my Phoebe's christening yesterday and they say we would like to invite u to our daughter's christening and honestly I just sat there and burst into tears I never thought the day would come when we would have been blessed.  My OH was laughing at me saying is it only now its sinking in she is ours lol.  

ATM ~ Phoebe is 3 1/2 months now and completely prefect.  My back is starting to get back to normal finally.  We r going on our first family holiday in 3 weeks so really excited about that but not lookig forward to the drive down mind.  Its 4 hours!!! Any tips girls cos the baby absolutely hates the car.  She cries the whole journey its terrible.  We have tried her in two different cars with my OH sitting with her talking to her but there is comforting her and we have tried toys but to no avail.  

Also I think she is teething she has a massive lump in her mouth and trying to bite everything bless her.  Do u know if there is anything I can give her.

I hope u r all well and I am looking forwarding to hear about our new arrives also.  

xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi emma. 
I have been giving lexi baby bonjela and when she is reall grisly with it a give her some calpol and both u can use from 2 mths.


----------



## jo1985

hiya ladies hows we all doing  

sammy sorry that u ended up in hospital but hopefully got it all sorted . lol at lexi getting frustrated with herself with rolling over.  gutting u got to bk to work earlier than planned but needs must and sometimes bringing in the money takes over in priorities u b no gd with no roof over head if no money paying the bills.

emmalilly ahh wow phoebe is 3 1/2 months already thats gone soo fast, hope teething settles down bongela and calpol r fine i like ashton and parson powders but they really hard to get hold off atm they god send tho i find when used.

red kay love the pics i dont know how to put pics on ere but my nursery is up on ** some pics r . 

kara hows u n tyler ..?? work going ok.

atm been stressful with work was planning on workng till 2 wks before but i ve just been sacked very long story, glad to b out of there if this is the way theu behave after i ve cared for their childrren 50 hrs a week for 2 years but hey hoo soon enough ill have my little boy here n it all be worth it. his nursery all done all clothes washed dried and ironed he cud wear clean outfit 3 times a day and still have loads left over lol little spoited lol.  my hubby going to magaluf sat with the boys so nice quiet week..
baby going ok lots of digs n sharp movememnts atm got consultant appt wed as was referred to them at 28 wks due to growth and stuck atm with them but if all gd this wk will be switched over to mw so can have him in the mw led birthing centre yey. xx
sorry for long essay lol


----------



## sammy75

Jo sorry to read about losing your job but atleast you will be able to stay home as long as you financially can afford to and gladthat all is going ok with you and baby.


----------



## kara76

Emma wow a christening, such a special day, take loads of pics, I wish we had taken more

Sammy how's u? Time flies now doesn't it

Jo omg what happened? Awful news and rubbish timing. What's gona happen to ur maternity pay


----------



## sammy75

kara, im doing fine thanks and yes the time is flying by, i have also found myself now thinking about my recipient and if she is enjoying a little baby of her own and i have even gone as far as downloading the **** forms to find out but i cant quite bring myself to fully go ahead with it as i still feel that i shouldnt really have a right to know if that makes sense, but i do pray that she also had a perfect outcome and she has been blessed with a baby also.


----------



## Emnige

Kara, girls are good thanks. They are good sleepers have been sleeping through the night since they were 10 weeks. I love being a mummy! They keep me busy, it's great!

Sammy, glad to hear & lexi are doing well x

Emmalilly, both our girls are teething. I have found nelsons teething granules to be fantastic, you can buy them off the shelf in tesco. I give the girls these along with bonjela & calpol x

RK, loving your nursery, looks fab x

afm, dh & I are taking the girls swimming for the first time tomorrow, can't wait!

Here are some pics of the girls


----------



## sammy75

Em. The girls are gorgeous and they look very contented. Lexi too is a very good sleeper too, i will try and get some pics on soon.


----------



## sammy75




----------



## sun dancer

Hia All just a quick post i havent posted for a long long time its lovely to read that u r all doing so well and that the little ones r growing so quick and doing well.
My boys r doing great they r 1 yrs old today cant believe how quick the last yr hav gone.I hav started bk to work this wk so im just so tired in the nites lol hoping it will get a little easier soon. 
I keep reading all the time just dont post but thinking of u all x x


----------



## sammy75

Sundancer, glad to read all is well with you all and cant believe they are 1 already. And we all know how busy it is so finding  time to post is hard but like you are always having a quick read to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi girls. 
Just popping on to say hello. 
Life is so hectic but it's wonderful. 
Alfie is 13 weeks old now! 
I can't believe where those 3 months have gone. 
We had him Christened on Sunday. It was such an amazing day. 
Though I got a bit carried away with the party!
I've decided at 3 months, we need to enrol in some classes. 
I've signed up for water babies, baby massage and baby sign. 
Anyone got any other suggestions?

Emnige. How did the swimming go?
Top tip. Did you get a first timer certificate?
We took Alfie swimming a few weeks ago, and they gave us a certificate to mark the occasion of his first swim. 
Might be worth a phone call to see if the pool do them x

Hugs to everyone else x


----------



## LittleMissM

Sprinkles - Where and when will you be doing waterbabies? We will be doing it on a Monday in Ty Gwyn with Ben.

Congrats on Christening I need to get my act together as Ben is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies can I ask u all a quick question to do with ur 20 week scan?
I had mine at the end of Aug at Llandough hospital there was only a sonographer there no midwifes. She took all the measurements of our baby and she said everything was fine but when I asked how big baby was she said something about them not measuring the whole baby just the femur and that they tell everyone that baby is the size of an action man/barbie. I've read loads of posts where people are told the length and also weight of the baby at their 20 week scan. Just wondering if this is in England or if I should have been told? It would have been nice to know as there are no more scans and I'm worrying how they'll know that baby's size is ok?

This is most probably me worrying about nothing but it would be nice to know ur experiences.
Thanks x


----------



## jo1985

Hi love2bamam at my 20 week scan sonagrapher only in the room he measured femur head circumference looked at heart chambers etc all he said was this is this this is that and at the end when gave us photos said all fine and dandy x pretty much it x 

Hope u feel reassured hun. U can always ask mw at next appt to explsin results to u x I do find things vary area to area I talk to.lots women in England and they ve had different appts more blood work etc than me x


----------



## Love2BaMum

jo1985 thanks for the info I think mine was the same as u so I'm feeling better now  ill definitely ask the midwife if she can go through them when I have my appointment on Wed x


----------



## Redkay75

Em nige and Sammy - your daughters are just beautiful, I certainly can't wait to meet mine!

Love2b - at Llandough I have never been given any indication of estimated weight etc just the measurements I remembered from the scan for head diameter, head circumference, belly size and femur length. I'm consultant led so I had a growth scan at 29 weeks after which dr. showed me that I was within average range even with measurements between 2 and 4 weeks ahead. I did get an estimated weight from a private sonographer after 4d scan on the weekend who put the willies up me about her estimated weight being nearly 5 lbs at 31 weeks. I find at Llandough you get the information you ask for but you have to ask specifically. Best of luck 

K x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Little Miss 
We do waterbabies at Radyr School on a Saturday. 
First class he cried the whole time!

Love2b. I was told they can estimate weight after 24 weeks and before that it's not accurate?
I had loads of scans. You need to ask cos they don't volunteer it. 

Alternatively, the s an report should be in your hand held notes. 
You can calculate the weight online using the measurements. 

Hi to everyone x


----------



## LittleMissM

Sprinkles - oh I found Radyr was very cold, luckily we go to the hydro pool in Ely like a hot bath 
Ben screamed all the way through his first class yesterday - oh dear!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Lol Little Miss!
I'm hoping for no crying this week!


----------



## LittleMissM

Wasn't to be for us, he cried and cried again!!


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies had hospital appt this morning I'm 3/5 th engaged but last night and all this aftrnoon and tonight having really painful period type cramps in front of pelvic area hurts to stand and walk bump has dropped too really low now hope thongs kick of soon x


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls so sorry I havent been on much I just dont seem to find the time anymore Phoebe is really keeping me busy.  She is really good and been sleeping all nite for about a month now which I am over the moon about cos I absolutely love my sleep. 
Girls when did u start weaning ur LO's?  I have been giving her porrige and she seems to love it and a little bit of baby desert.  
We got Phoebe's Christening sunday so really excited for her big day.  We also got our first family holiday on Monday we going to a caravan in Cornwall which is where I always went when I was growing up so cant wait to show her around but stressing cos I cant believe how much I got to take god knows how I am going to cope without a washing machine she could have 3-4 changes of clothes a day.  
Jo ~ All the signs look good hun I hope ur not waiting long.  Good luck xxx
Hope ur all well girls.. 

xxx


----------



## kara76

How is everyone?

Emma I weaned at 25 and half weeks but went down the baby led weaning route. Enjoy your holiday, we just came back from ours and it was amazing

Jo fingers crossed baby plays ball and comes on time. Tyler was engaged the same at 37 weeks but at 40+12 when I was in labour and had a section the little madam was not engaged at all. Fingers crossed for u, lots of sideways walking.

Sprinkles how's life? Isn't being a mum the best

Afm holiday was amazing, tyler is almost swimming unaided and does for very short distant. Got home to news my amh is now mega low at 2.8pmol/L I'm very lucky to have mostly come to terms with having a single child after all after 8 cycles it takes its toll so now with that amh I think we can finally say that's it for certain as it took so long to get tyler and with everything stacked against us we are gona just enjoy our lives as a family of 3 plus rex of course lol. I do sometimes have that yearning and still get jealous but it jealous of people having the choice with their fertility rather than pregnancy if that makes sense. 
Best go as in work lol


----------



## sammy75

jo hope to hear some news soon and my sis is due for her baby 13 oct but had a show yesterday so she is hoping she can hold on til 37 wks as she had a planned home birth setup. lots of luck that you have a smooth labour.

hi everyone else and glad you enjoyed your hols kara.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

i don't write often but do read. 

nice to hear all the lovely news on here - good luck jo!

i am now 24+. scan this shows lovely healthy baby, planned section 27th dec!  so exciting. 

did anyone book a 3d scan at crgw? we saw babe in 3d there up till our 12th week, but not been back since - wondering if it nice to have the 3d later on? and if so when is the best time?  I am scanned monthly anyways but of course its not 3d and i thought it would be nice. not looked at prices yet mind. 
any opinions? 

ritz


----------



## sammy75

ritzi, i had mine done there at 29 wks nd the link to view it is under my sig if u want to have a look and also emnige had her twins one done at crgw aswell .


----------



## Emnige

ritzi, as sammy says we had a 4d scan at crgw & it was fab (link to the video is in my sig) x

AFM, been a bit manic here lately. The girls are now having 3 meals a day plus 4 bottles and I have found it hard adjusting to the new routine and have had a tough few days but today was a better day. DH has been fab putting up with me crying as I have felt that I have been struggling a bit and not doing my best but better today. I think I just need some time to get to grips with their new routine and getting my head around the fact that they they are eating food as well as milk now x

Hope you are all ok, sorry for no personal but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Good evening everyone.

Jo, how exciting!!! Look forward to hearing any news from you soon!!!

Kara, sorry to hear about your AMH results. I know exactly what you mean about being jealous about others who have options regarding their fertility and ttc. I feel truly blessed to be pregnant but I still get jealous when I hear of other people planning for other children/announcing their 2nd/3rd pregnancies when I know that we may only be lucky enough to have one.  My SIL was told she had an AMH of 2.5 and got pregnant with donor sperm  and IVF first time!! I know everyone is different and you had a tough journey to get pregnant with Tyler but your AMH result may not mean that you wont get pregnant again 

Ritzi, I had a 3d scan at CRGW and we had it at 30 weeks (which I believe is the latest they recommend you having one). It was truly amazing and would recommend anyone having one. 

xxx


----------



## ritzi

thanks for that all

i looked at the youtube clips sam & em - OMG they are amazing - how wonderful for you to have seen your babies so clearly before they were born. 

i have booked for 29 weeks


----------



## sammy75

ritzi  its an amazing experience and something to treasure xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello everyone

Long time no post, but I do read!  

Hey Ritzi   - I agree, 4D is amazing and well worth it.  We saw ours in 4D at the clinic when they had just got the new scanner and were trying it out!

Emnige - can't believe your girls are so old now - hope it's going ok.

Hi Sammy, Kara and everyone else - hope you are all doing well.  We are ok - the babes are 15m now and both on the move big time, walking or tottering everywhere and beginning to climb.  Just had yet another chest infection and more antibiotics, but at least they avoided the steroids this time.  I guess it's the start of the season for it.  We are off to Bluestone next week, so really looking forward to the break.

Take care xxx


----------



## kara76

4d is amazing.

Vixx enjoy bluestone, do u know which part your staying at? I'm working thursday 8 til 1 at the bluelagoon so if your around I will keep an eye out for you, I won't be doing much I hope as having lump removed from my arm tues.
Sorry to hear of chest infections, I'm dreaded tyler getting one as her asthma goes nuts then


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Kara - Not sure where we'll be staying but the man on the phone said it's likely to be the Prescelly Hills area?

yes, we usually go to the Blue Lagoon in the morning, so hopefully see you there.  It might be all of us, or just me and big boy if the babes don't take to swimming (they haven't been yet, but really love the bath, so I'm hoping they'll like the pool there).  Yes, our have asthma too and we've just spent the last 3 days steaming them and trying to do the inhaler (which they hate) and get the medicine into them - which usually ends up all over them, the floor and anything else in range, but not much inside them...

Hope Tues goes smoothly for you.


----------



## kara76

Sounds like u might be around preseli view area which is lovely. Asthma such a pain isn't it, thankfully since starting the inhalers full time we have manage to keep chest infections at bay. 
Thanks for the luck for tuesday


----------



## jo1985

JO WINTER BIRTH STORY - BABY CAI ARRIVED SEPTEMBER 27TH 2012 AT HOME 2 DAYS EARLY. weighing 7lb 7oz

Well as you ladies know i had been having lots of braxton hicks and pressure for over a week as i ended up in bath early hours wed morning but they never got any different to what they had been all week like 2 strong ones within hour period and that was it. well thursday woke up and still had pressure feeling in my bum so spent the morning slumped over a bean bag watching tele or sitting on toilet having relieve from sitting on anything hard . hubby came downstairs for toilet ( as was in bed from nights shift) bout half 12 and i was fine then at half 1 i really fancied shower as they were hurting my back got in shower cud barely stand they just came one after another got out called hubby down as he came downstairs i was getting dressed for hospital and he phoned mw led centre to let know on our way then my waters broke with a pop seen the meconium told hubby phone mw back they said right get here asap waters felt like went again by my living room door i then felt i needed to push walked few steps to bathroom to get changed as was wet from waters sat on toilet trying to get leggings off and said to hubby i need to push he said dont push phoned mw to explain how i was they said they were sending on call mw out next thing stood up hubby sadi he could see head and shouted at me to get on floor as i squatted to get down he flew oout hubby caught him was nuts didnt push noting that feeling was surreal , he had his cord around neck hubby took if off and then had to pass to me to let mw in i was just sitting there on floor in total shock staring at my baby boy , my took me into living room to deliver placenta as my bathrroom is tiny a cudnt get into me tidy.

Went to hospital as had tare and mw cudnt assess tidy and meconium issue once there i cudnt let them touch me as it freaking killed so they were going to do spinal and work on me in surgery but surgeon really wanted to try gas and air and la on area so agreed wowee gas and air is amazing i was spaced out talking load off sh*t lol made me thirsty but funky stuff and got job done without surgery.

all in all from first stong contraction to delivery was 30 mins.

my only issue with birth was the skin to skin contact i missed as i was just sitting on bathroom floor baby was in towel and i sat there staring into space and i know myself how important skin to skin is plus the jorney to hospital in ambulance baby was in car seat they had to for safety so didint get cwtches then while i was spaced out being stiched in hospital baby was in cot so didnt get to breast till 8 pm in evening. baby very sleepy had to stay in hospital due to tare then bp went through roof then baby not feeding ahh was world wind few days. just hoping feeding picks up . still sore down below i apparently ot lots off little scram type tares but healing well mw says x

sorry if dont make sense i find easier to talk it than write it thro , hopefully this reads ok. thanks jo and cai xxx


----------



## Emnige

Wow, Jo that's one hell of a birth story! Congratulations! You and hubby must have been quite shocked to have had baby at home! So glad you are all ok though xxx


----------



## claire1

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me popping in, but was wondering if anyone's received any information off their midwife about the whooping cough vaccine.  Just a little concerned, and want to be fully informed before I agree to it.

Hope everyone is OK

Claire


----------



## jo1985

Claire we asked mw yest bought it she said pregnant women 28-34 weeks r bring offered it atm babies get it as routine vaccine x


----------



## ritzi

hi all

well done JO - lovey name Cai. funnily enough my friend had an unplanned home birth 3 weeks ago, her husband delivered their baby on the bed, and like you she had to go in for stitching......her little boy was also in a hurry! 

i have had the flu jab, not been offered the whooping cough jab, but wouldn't have it i dont think as i'm not sure how much research has been done on its effect on pregnancy....i may be wrong   .  we'll see what info is given when/if i am offered it. (im 26+) 

still debating when to finish work - i'm knackered now! my job is very demanding but only 3 days   hoped to go till 37 weeks but i am so not sure now! what did everyone else do?

ritz


----------



## kara76

Jo fab birth story. Mad or what lol


----------



## jo1985

Hope birth story read well hard putting to page easier to talk . But very mad and surreal day xc


----------



## Vixxx

Blimey Jo, just read your birth story.  Amazing. You must be shell-shocked!  Well done to you and your dh!

Ritzi, I finished 2 months before due date but then twins arrived 6 weeks early so I only got a few days off and was doing my handover notes from home then.  With DS1 I finished 1 month before due date but wish I'd done it earlier.  Hope it's all going well for you.


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Fisrtly Jo, a huge congratulations to you and OH on the arrival of Cai!!!! 

What a birth story!!! I had my mouth open the whole time I was reading your post as I couldnt believe it!!! I guessed to had gone into labour as hadnt heard from you in a while. 

Claire1, I am going to GP surgery next week for flu jab so going to ask about whopping cough vaccination then. 

Ritzi, Im trying to work up until 38 weeks but am starting to struggle now at just under 35 weeks so I will have to take a day at a time!! 

xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Jo massive congratuations what an amazing birth.  so glad baby cai is here safe and sound.  xxx


----------



## jo1985

Thanks all glad he s here safe sound and all over quickly lol x


----------



## spooks

congratulations jo    what a birth story!     amazing


----------



## sammy75

jo congrats again as i did also on ivf wales thread and what a birth story well done.


----------



## LittleMissM

OMG what an amazing story your boy will love hearing it. Wish my birth had been that quick and painless 
Loving the name and a big well done to dh he did fab, mine would have freaked!!!!

Whooping cough vaccine is in the first and second jabs for your babies.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Haven't been on in a while. 
Jo!!!!!
Amazing story. I'm in years!
Congrats c


----------



## Redkay75

Oh My Goodness Jo that is an incredible birth story so quick, no wonder you were in shock! Huge congratulations on the birth of Cai, a great name and a fantatsic weight and as the others have said an amazing show by DH, well done him as well as you!  

I had both flu and whooping cough (combined with tetnus, polio, diptheria, etc) jabs this last week (36+ weeks) some ladies are finding it a) hard to source and some doctors havent cleared it for use in their surgeries yet so it is  a bit hit and miss but thought it couldn't hurt!

I have just been forced to stop work with a volatile blood pressure, 36 weeks + 4 but I think my boss is allowing me to 'work from home' doing paperwork and hand over documents for the next week (I'm a special needs teacher) I had planned to work until 39 weeks which was half term so a bit gutted especially as I havent completed everything I wanted to complete before I went off and I have worked so hard over the summer to try and get it all done I feel a bit disappointed. But if it's time its time! I also had the added complication of gaining a HUGE 5cm by 4cm abscess in my groin last week that had to cut and drained by a surgeon and so Ive had daily nurse appointments to pack and dress the wound which has made me miserable as I cant shower or bathe properly, sitting and walking arent particularly comfortable either.  

Well 3 weeks to go now and I cant believe she's nearly hear, most recent growth scan at 35 weeks she measured 40+weeks and approx weight of 7lb 14oz so itll be interesting to see a) when she comes and b) whether the measurements are accurate (hope not as at 40 weeks she should be 10 1/2 lbs!   hope everyone is well sorry it's been so long since I posted! K x


----------



## kara76

Rk good to hear from you. Bummer about the abcess, ouch. Be careful with your bp and get mw to check it regular. Sometimes it creeps up as labour gets close.
Mine shot up at the end but I was well over and then had pre eclampsia but with excellent care this was noticed and monitored 

Don't worry about work, you and baby come first now. Can't believe your so close hehehehe


----------



## Love2BaMum

jo1985 what a great birth story glad to hear that mum and baby are both doing well  

Redkay75 ohh sounds like the abscess sounds painful hope you are ok I bet you can't wait to finish work. Glad to hear they are letting you work from home.

I haven't been on these boards for so long so not sure if anyone will even remember me. Just wanted to pop on to say hi, I'm 29 weeks on the weekend I can't believe how quick this pregnancy seems to be going now especially with Christmas around the corner I think the remaining weeks will fly. I finish work on the 21st December, I can't wait to be off over Christmas with hubby as I usually have to work Christmas Eve and I'm back in the day after boxing day so it'll be lovely really looking forward to Christmas this year and more importantly the little bbay the new year with bring - ekk!

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hello everyone!

How are we all? 

Just a quickie from me to say that my little baby boy decided to arrive 2 and half weeks early on Thursday 25th Oct weighing 7lb 10. We've called him Noah Christian. I had a really good birth and we are now home and enjoying every precious moment with him. 

Big hugs to everyone. I will do personals when I have a bit more time on my hands!!!

xxx


----------



## kara76

Yay yay congratulations can't wait to hear everything.

Welcome to the world noah and born on my dh s birthday.


----------



## jo1985

Whoo hoo Penelope fantastic news lovely name and weight. Welcome to motherhood enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## josiejo

Congratulations Penelope, lovely name. xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Thank you guys. 

Josie Jo, Ive been meaning to message you as I checked in on the CRGW page and spotted your BFP!! Huge congrats to you!! 

xxx


----------



## josiejo

Aww thank you, still very nervous but trying to enjoy every minute. Got 9 week scan tomorrow at the clinic. So long ago since we cycled together now.
Looking forward to hearing more about Noah.


----------



## jo1985

Josie jo aww seemed to have missed this bfp sorry . I m soooo happy for u another miracle baby on their way xx


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Penelope!


----------



## sammy75

congrats to u and dp on your new little baby boy penelope.


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations Penelope on your new arrival x

Congratulations to Josie Jo on your BFP too xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sorry I haven't been about, had horrible issues with logging on. 

Penelope - congrats Hun, love the name, hope all is well. 

Josie jo - congrats on the bfp, well deserved xxx


----------



## Redkay75

By ladies have written long posts a couple of times and then got distracted and lost them before posting, doh! The reason for the distraction is that Lola Beth Grace made her appearance 11 days early on the 25th of October at 2 am weighing 7lb 12 oz (same as Noah PP! We're you also at the Heath?) 

I was induced at 7pm on the 23rd waters broke 3:15am establishes labour 7am slowed through the day leading to failed forceps and emergency c section at 2am on the 25th. She was back to back and got trapped in the birth canal, they were thinking from the scans that she was massive but they were wrong she is just exceptionally long and skinny (99.6th centile for length, 50th for everything else) 

She is wonderful and so very cute and cuddly especially now she is chubbing out, she now weighs 8lb 6oz having put on 9oz in 6 days she had a feeding frenzy and my boobs were having trouble keeping up so I'm expressing and mixing with formula feeds at night to keep up with her hourly feeds but she's noes settled down a bit and so I have more time and a bit more sanity. 

Huge congrats Penelope, we'll have to compare notes! 

Love to everyone i'll uploads photos when I have even more sanity back. 

K x


----------



## kara76

Wow rk congratulations, wonderful news and lovely name.
Hourly feeds are hard, tyler fed like that for the first 4months lol but was a good sleeper. 

Littlemiss glad your back


----------



## jo1985

Red kay many congrats beautiful name and good weight xx


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Redkay, 

Huge congratulations on the arrival of Lola. Yes we were at the Heath, I think I was on North Ward. Sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal with the labour but glad that she arrived safely and is obviously a very hungry little girl. I was breast feeding until today but have switched to formula as little Noah wasnt gaining any weight and is still a little jaundiced after 21 days. My nipples were also very sore and it was making me miserable so decided that it was best for me to give up.  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Redkay - huge congrats, lovely name 

Pp - you have to do what's best for you and lo, I'd have loved to continue bf but it wasn't meant to be, so go and enjoy your baby without worrying about it xxx


----------



## sammy75

redkay, congratulations on the birth of lola.
hi to everyone else and sorry i dont post much atm but been busy with work and then come home to get the housework done lol but everything ok with lexi and she is now crawling and clapping and mimucs singing and shouting lol she is growing so quickly.


----------



## kara76

Pp 21 days is fab, big pat on the back to you and hey don't be miserable do what's best for you both.


----------



## kara76

Sammy aww lexi sounds so lush. They grow so fast


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Huge congrats to both PP and RK. 
I'm so happy for you both. 
Both Noah and Lola were on our name lists!!!
You get so much less time to post on here once the baby arrives!!
Love to all x


----------



## ritzi

hi all

congrats on the births of noah and lola   lovely

I have 6 weeks till d-day. dreading it if i'm honest - just don't want to be at the heath but hey ho i'm sure it will be fine. my consultant is lovely and she has booked my section in for Xmas week   

like rk they think the baby is massive (3 weeks ahead in growth on 90+ centile) - so i'm hoping for a long thin baby now too   

have started buying bits for my hospital bag - how do you know how many things to buy? got 30 maternity pads - will that be enough after a section? i've no clue! 

take care all, ritz


----------



## LittleMissM

Ritzi - as you know I didn't have a cs so don't know how much you would bleed. But after my babies I went through about 4 packets of pads.


----------



## Emnige

Ritzi, I needed more than 30 as I bled for around 4 weeks xxx

Sorry haven't posted much, girls keeping me busy! Almost 9 months old now and both are nearly crawling! 

Hope every one is ok? Off to baby group hence the short post xxx


----------



## ritzi

thanks both

i've put 30 in my hospital bag - and figure dh can bring more in if needed - they take up loads of room..........hopefully will be able to swap to normal pads once i'm home 

seems to have been a baby boom lately and i know lots of pg ladies - 1 due this week, then me then several others including twinnies - will be so lovely to have some mummy friends around - seems most of my friends are fairly uninterested so i don't want to bore them with the baby talk LOL

emnige - can't believe how old your girls are already! 

take care all, ritz


----------



## jo1985

Ritzi I bleed for 5 1/2 weeks had 10 day break n now having period I ve lost count of how many pads I gone thro defo more than 30


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Ritzi. 
I also bled for 5 weeks after CS. 
Whilst you will need a total of more than 30, you won't need more than 30 in hospital. 

I struggled knowing what to pack. 
You'll be in hospital on average 3 days. 

For you, obvious stuff like toiletries and undies. 
I loved getting in the shower ASAP, and got dressed into comfy day clothes. 

For baba you need total of about 6 vests, 6 day or sleep suits, 24 nappies, wipes, nappy bags, cotton wool balls. 
Blankets, at least 1 cardigan, cotton hat, baby towels and bath stuff (shampoo and top to toe) for first bath. 
Changing mat, muslin cloths or bibs whichever you plan to use...
That's all I can think of.  
Will give it more thought x


----------



## ritzi

thanks girls

sprinkles that is helpful thanks - i've got lots of pads and stuff, just don't know how many i need to take into hospital with me. 

due to my health it'll probably be 7 days stay YUK, so i've packed for 3 days and showed dh what to bring when i run out (i've basically packed another bag so he can just swop them over, and MIL will be here to help )

33 wk scan today - baby still a whopper - not long and thin as i had hoped, but tubby round the middle! little fatty......next app i will have the steroid injections and the theatre is being booked today! OMG 

are you all getting excited for your first xmas's with baby? 

ritz


----------



## kara76

Use theirs Hun and save yours for home, I didn't bother with maternity pads and just brought normal night time ones. I had a section and the bleeding wasn't bad at all just went on for a long time and stopped and started too. I was in for 8days due to being admitted before induction and my mum was bringing me extra stuff in......best tip is cheap big knickers in different sizes and you can even stick a pad to them for comfort on the scar


----------



## Vixxx

Ritzi - I was going to say the same as Kara - use theirs!  The only thing I'm really glad I took was my own big soft bath towel and comfy clothes. Can't believe you're so close now   

Emnige - did you go away yet and if so, how was the girls' sleeping?

Hope everyone else is well. We are ok at the moment but had some scary moments with the twins' health and ended up as an emergency admission to hospital with DD a few weeks ago with breathing problems - and that's just the start of the season...


----------



## LittleMissM

I agree with using theirs. My bleed was quite heavy and the tesco maternity pads didn't stay put but the hospital ones although huge and ugly looking did the job brilliantly so they gave me a stash of them. 

I think I still have a hospital bag list Hun ill dig out for you. 

Packing the 2nd bag is a good idea as when we were in longer with jack dh was useless and brought in 3-6 month clothes!!!

Your own towel defo as theirs are small and scratchy!!! 

Can't wait to come see you both xxx


----------



## Redkay75

I was down to liners rather than towels at just before 3 weeks, only needed thick towels for 1 1/2 weeks with 4-6 a day to start down to 2 at the end. Big pants and lots of them just in case. Definately big soft towel but saying that I survived with 2 of their towels. Don't worry about the Heath my experience was really good the staff although short handed were all really supportive and great especially with the BF. 

I've had to move entirely formula now as my boobs have dried up I didn't get the let down either, I think the two lots of anti biotics did for my milk supply. Oh well I managed about 3 weeks better than nothing. She has caught up on her weight now and put on a whopping 14 oz last week! 

Em I can't believe the girls are 9 months its incredible! K x


----------



## Emnige

Vixx - we cancelled our holiday as the girls both had a stomach bug. I'm a bit relieved about it to be honest as I think I was stressing too much about whether they would sleep and if it would disrupt their routine so we'll go away when they're a bit older. How are you?

RK, I know 9 months! It's gone fast! How are you?


----------



## Vixxx

We are good thanks Emnige.  Our twins are almost 18 months now and so much fun (when they are not poorly or fighting each other or giving me a heart attack by launching themselves head first off the sofa onto the hard floor...)  Sorry to hear your girls were unwell, and hope they are better now.  Totally understand postponing going away - not worth it if it's going to stress you out.  Have you been to twins club yet? I'm planning on going on Thursday - it's in the Heath this week.

It's very quiet on here - hope everyone is well and just busy?!


----------



## ANDI68

Haven't read back, where's the Twin club in the Heath Vixxx?

I hear there's a new Twin Time Club that meets on a Wednesday at Bambeans


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Andi - Cardiff Twins Club meets Thursdays 1030-1230.  At the moment, it's in the Heath on the last Thursday of every month at Park End Church at the Rhydypenau roundabout the others at Rascals soft play in Caerphilly. I've only been to the Heath one so far as it's local to me, but might go to the soft play sometime soon as mine are getting to the age when they can appreciate it more. Thinking of coming?


----------



## ANDI68

I'd need directions eeek .. I only know how to get to the Heath past UWIC .. that would be nice to meet up.
How are your 2 doing, both walking?


----------



## Vixxx

Both running! How are yours?  If you still want to go later in the week, PM me and I'll give you directions.  It's just past Cardiff High.  I plan to go if no illness or silly weather!  Yes, would be nice to meet up.


----------



## jo1985

Hi ladies how r u all. ? My little man is 8 wks old already flying by he now weighs 8lb9 and sleeps 9-8 am with s 4 am feed he doing so well . We sadly stopped bf at 6 weeks as he was soo hungry he have both breasts n still cry for more well scream and I cudnt get any out to express for him either. He started with formula top ups but now full bottle gutted but my boy needs food and to put weight on he on the 9 th percentile atm. Finally getting into newborn clothing this last wk. He soo handsone and worth everything xx


----------



## Emnige

Vixx, I haven't been to the twins club baby & toddler group but I did go their summer bbq earlier in the year but only a few people turned up so it put me off going to the baby group in case there were only a few there. To be honest the play group I go to is a 5 minute walk away while I would have to drive to the heath one. Yeah I'm friends with the lady (on ********) who runs Twin Time at Bambeans on a Wednesday at 1. I haven't been yet but I have been talking to her on face book and she is lovely plus a few people do go to that one from what I have heard x


----------



## Vixxx

I used to go to twins club meetings a lot when I was on maternity leave, and at that stage mine were still quite small - not really moving around much - but Park End was heaving with loads of older ones.  I think many of them have gone to school this September, so I am expecting it to be quieter, but I found all the people there really great and now mine are walking they'll be able to take advantage of all the play equipment. I'm off this Thursday so planning to go along although I haven't been for a while. It would be lovely to see any others there - let me know if you need any help or directions! Sadly lunchtime sessions are not good for me as mine need to eat / sleep between 12 and 3pm.  It'll all change in time though, so maybe later.


----------



## Emnige

Vixx, where abouts in Cardiff are you? Lunch times no good for me either. I go to one 930-11,my girls have lunch at 12 followed by a 90 minute nap xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Emnige - I am in the Heath.  Mine eat at 12 too then sleep from about 1245 for a couple of hours.  But they still (sometimes) sleep from 9.30 - 10am too - and we need all the time we can get to do chores etc!


----------



## Emnige

Vixx, not far from me. I'm in Whitchurch. My girls go down for a nap around 9am, which can last anything from 20-60 minutes. On the day I go to baby group I try to put them down a bit earlier and aim to get to baby group for 10am, although doesn't always work!


----------



## Vixxx

Emnige - yes, the timings for twins group work quite well for me. I usually get there soon after it starts at 1030 and then either stay till 1145 and get home for lunch at 1200 or take their lunch and give it to them there - although that's more difficult now that they are bigger as they like to self feed and that doesn't work well if they have to eat in the buggy. 


Andi - are you still thinking of coming?  Anyone else?


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Vixx,
Sorry we never made it, coughs, colds and high temperatures most of the week here. Let me know when the next one is and I will try and come along. 
You are lucky to get a morning nap with your 2  I can't complain as when they have an afternoon nap I can usually get on and do some stuff, it's usually around 2 hours on a good day.
Having lots of unsettled sleep with Caitlyn atm after a recent sickness bug and co-sleeping. Last night was our first night of CC, I've never done it with either before and was always worried about waking the other but Sam didn't get disturbed from him room .. wish me luck for tonight.
We're in the new Baby Toddler & You magazine, don't know if anyone has read it. It's a Cardiff and the Vale mag, out every 3 months. Here's their ******** page
http://www.********.com/BabyToddlerandYou?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I was last on, hope every one is ok x

Can't believe our girls are almost 10 months old! So much has been going on lately, we're moving house next Thursday (short notice - due to nightmare neighbours keeping our girls awake with their noise all night) but it's good as we will now be on the ground floor as oppose to third and we have a little garden too. Both girls have had bronchilllitis but are now on the mend thankfully and they have their first settling in session at nursery this afternoon. I start work again on Jan 7th, only 2 days a week but I know I will miss our girls so much. The past 10 months has flown by.  I just hope that moving house and starting nursery at the same time won't be too much disruption for them both. 

Anyway, enough about me! Hope you're all ok and ready for Christmas with your little ones & bumps! xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello everyone - we have been sick too, with Norovirus.  Grim.  Both twins, DS1 and me.  Thankfully DH seems to have escaped it.  Not nice though. Got some decorations up now though, which a bit more cheerful. Really looking forward to a break over Christmas.  Hope everyone and their little ones are well now and good luck with the move Emnige - which area are you going to?


----------



## LittleMissM

Hiya,

Illness has has us here too, just got over bronchilitis when norovirus has hot is, I feel yucky and having poop explosions every other hour is awful 

We have sold up and moving into Cardiff in new year so Xmas and new year are gonna be manic, but will be glad to be closer to friends and family.


----------



## Emnige

Vixx - we're moving to Rhiwbina. Sorry to hear you have all been unwell, that must have been awful. I'm scared the girls will get the norovirus as I know it's going around lately. Mus have been awful xxx

Littlemissm - hope you feel better soon, it's not nice is it. Both our girls had bronchilitis and were prescribed antibiotics. They had it a while and it really disrupted their sleep. M is better at sleeping now, but R is always in our bed which we don't mind but she wriggles and cries out so much. When we move we will be trying to get her back into her cot. Where in Cardiff are you moving? xx


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone,  I hope everyone is doing well and you have all had a really special Christmas. sorry I have been AWOL for a while and I promise to read back asap.

Just a quickie to let you all know that James Owen arrived 6 days late on 8th December weighing a whopping 9lb 7oz.  We needed a little help from the forceps as after 3 hours of pushing he wasn't moving as far down as he should due to the cord being around his neck.
James is absolutely amazing and changing every day. We are totally overwhelmed, but loving every little bit of our new life as parents.

Happy New Year to you all, here's to a really special 2013. xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Helen, and welcome to James. 

Best wishes for 2013 everybody!


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Helen! Lovely name  happy new year to everyone xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls hope ur all well not sure if u will remember me. My Internet has finally been fixed and we r finally back in our own home! Can't believe how quick the time is going lo is almost 8 months is becoming a rite little character bless. Hope u have all had an amazing Xmas and happy new year. Xxx


----------



## sammy75

congrats on baby james helen..

happy new year to everyone... x


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for the me post but please vote!

Please vote for our beautiful twins in the Mabel and John Photography | New Year's Lil' Cutie Competition! http://bit.ly/10eNCiv

If you can't click the link please type it in your address bar

Thank you


----------



## jk1

Helen - congratulations -fab news and I bet Christmas was extra special!!

Em - I've voted - little cuties! Xxx


----------



## helen_26

Em- I have voted. They are lush!


----------



## sammy75

very cute pic em.  i voted aswell.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks ladies


----------



## Penelope Pitstop

Hi Ladies, 
Just a quick question from me. I wad just wondering how long it took for your periods to return to normal after giving birth. Noah is now 12 weeks old. I had one period 8weeks after he was born and Im not sure when to expect the next one. Is it normal for it to take time for your cycle to return to normal? 

Xx


----------



## magz1

hi penelope, are you breastfeeding because i did and didn`t get a period for 4 months, apparently sometimes you dont get a period at all when breastfeeding. but on my previous births where i didnt breastfeed i had period about 8 weeks after then every month as normal, dont know if you will be the same everyone is different xxxxxx


----------



## Boomania

Anyone know of any twin groups? There's a mother and baby group about 15min drive from where I live but it starts at 9:30 so not always possible what with the girls sleeping through on occasion. Would be nice to meet up with other twins and their mums!

Boo xxxxxx


----------



## josiejo

Hi all


Boo, I think a few pages back there was a lot of talk of twin groups. Hope you are doing well




Just a quick question, did any of you use First Encounters at Cardiff Gate for 4D scanning? They are certainly offering some really good packages but there is something making me unsure, not sure what.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Boo!

Where abouts are you? I know Cardiff have a twins club - http://www.cardifftwinsclub.btck.co.uk/ I joined but to be honest the turn out was quite small at their summer bbq - us & one other family, so have not gone for a while but it may have changed since then.

I'd be happy to meet up if you aren't too far from me, would be great to have some twin mummy friends xx


----------



## Boomania

Hi Emnige,
I'm about half hour or so drive from Cardiff. I'm in Ponthir, near caerleon. Where abouts are you? 

Boo xxxx


----------



## Emnige

I'm in Rhiwbina in Cardiff xx


----------



## Boomania

We should hook up sometime. Are you on ********?
Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Definitely, I'm on ** will pm you x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Girls there is a twin group in bridgend they hav a page on ** its twin-kle twin-kle they meet every friday 12-2pm and in a few wks its going to be extended to 12-3pm they have a good turn out aswell there is a lot that goes every wk x x


----------



## Boomania

Thanks Sun Dancer. Although Bridgend is a bit too far for me 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies been a long while, I cant believe how fast the time moves when watching a baby grow. They are bloody fascinating arent they! 

Lola is 17 weeks today and turning into such a happy and gorgeous baby with the cutest smile, not biased at all, and the most magical little giggle which has just developed meaning we spend all our time focussing on getting her to laugh and trying to capture it on video. She is a huge baby being over the 99.6th centile in length and 75th for weight so is long and skinny, blond and blue eyed so the donor was a supermodel! 

Hope everyone else is well.

K x


----------



## sammy75

redkay, nice to read that your little one is doing so well and yes I agree they are so amazing with everything they learn and at such a quick pace too as lexi is already trying to walk and only just 10mths old, it's nice that you acknowledge your donor but you done the hard work by growing and nurturing her and as you might know I donated my eggs in egg share so maybe my recipient if she was lucky to have a baby as I don't know, would also be acknowledging me, reading of how happy you are with your georgeous little girl makes me feel even more proud of donating.

hi to everyone else and hope your little ones are all doing well.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, would like to ask if you could watch the you tube link of 12 yr old chloe as the more you tube exposure she gets means she will qualify to win prizes such as recording studio for a day and singing lessons and also a better chance of getting through to the area final in the millennium stadium. so please watch and copy and share with all your friends and family thanks. Hope everyone is doing well and lexi is doing fab.


----------



## Emnige

RK, great  to hear from you and so glad Lola is doing well. I love your profile pic, she is a cutie! 
Sammy, hope you're well x

AFM, it was our girls 1st birthday lasts Thursday and we had a fab day! I can't believe they are 1 already and they are both so close to walking which I'm excited about as it means they'll both be able to walk to the car instead of me carrying them both! They are now 17lbs & 19lbs! 

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## sammy75

em, cant believe the babies are 1 already and next thing we'll be posting is their first day at school coz time going so quick lol. Thank you for your you tube comment aswell its much appreciated as i got to get as much publicity in oreder for her to qualify to win prizes so thanks again.

hi to everyone else today and its very quiet on here now.


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - its people like you who keep keep those of us without the eggs going I honestly dont know what I would do without my beautiful Lolly she is so much fun. Lexi is nearly walking crazy how they grow so darn quick allt hose years of TTC go so slow and then they speed by when you have a beautiful face to melt into!

Em - 1 already Wow, I remember your cycle and finding out you were having twins and now 1 already. I know what you mean about the weight Lolly is 16lb 7 already at 4 months and 70 cms long I hope she walks early or my back is going to suffer!

I go back to work in a couple of weeks and Andy takes over so I am busy purreeing and freezing and washing and preparing for him he is so excited to spend so much time with her and I'm not dreading going back to work but thats as far as I'll go ;-)

Love to all k x


----------



## sammy75

redkay, lexi is now walking and here is a little vid of her so cute lol. 



 . wont be long and little lolly will be walking too.

hi everyone else and happy mothers day to you all.


----------



## Redkay75

Sammy - Lexi is absolutely gorgeous, totally cute!

Lolly has just found her feet with her hands and so her whole existence is concentrated on playing with her toes at the moment which makes for a boring bathtime from water everywhere splashy fun much to Andy's chagrin as he loves her cackling and splashing but wont be long and she'll be treally discovering the use of tools and toys to splash him even more!

K x


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone

Hope you all had a nice easter and enjoyed the long weekend. It's quite quiet on here these days.

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on places to take our girls in Cardiff? I'm going to try jazzy jungle in Llandaff tomorrow has anyone been?

I've tried jump in Llanishen but wasn't impressed. I know the leisure centre do soft play but it's in the afternoon when our girls naps as they cancelled the morning one for crèche instead. 

Thanks all xxx


----------



## jo1985

Emergi have u tried parc play great for little uns, roath park, cafe junior, bambeans, techniquest even do toddler days if look on website, u also got cefn mably farm park (st mellons) , xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Any twins mums local to Bridgend. Here is a link to the local twin club ******** page https://www.********.com/groups/137024516398619/ ... meeting every Friday at Coity Higher Community Centre


----------



## lynzipinzi

Hi Girls, only just found this thred today and haven't had the chance to have a good read through yet.  Im due at the end of August and am looking for a pregnancy friendly pilates, pre natal aqua aerobics or any keep fit classes in the Cardiff/Barry area.  I usually like to run but as im in early stages i'm far too scared to carry it on.  Any suggestions would be really helpful.


----------

